# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Alex Jones to Debate Piers Morgan LIVE! 1/7/12 9PM ET (video added)

## presence

> _When CNN wants to know about the Top Trends, we ask Gerald Celente._ *— CNN Headline News*


http://www.trendsresearch.com/index.php



> *Gerald Celente*     ‏@*geraldcelente*     Bravo #*AlexJones*:Punching out CNN Presstitute Piers Morgan. Check it out!





> *Alex Jones:*
> 
>  Will you turn in your semi autos?
> 
> *Ron Paul:*
> 
> I might not even have any to turn in, but 
> I don't think the American people will
> 
> ...





> *(CNN)* -- Was it a debate? A berating? A surreal  televised "stunt"?
>  No matter what you call radio host Alex Jones'  appearance on "Piers Morgan Tonight," 
> one thing is certain: *It's  generating a great deal of social media buzz.*


*
*Google Full Coverage: Alex Jones v Piers Morgan all 177+ news sources *

It does not require a majority to prevail,
but rather an irate, tireless minority keen
to set brush fires in peoples minds.
- Samuel Adams*

Lets be real: Alex Jones to  Debate  Chew Piers Morgan's Face Off like a Pit Bull...


Their swords 
_and_ *every terrible implement of the soldier* 
are the *birthright* of Americans.
*Tench Coxe* 




First half worth watchin' twice!

 I might have to listen to it a few more times to confirm,
 but I think  I can stand behind every bit of that rant Alex!

Lower quality tubes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...;v=fEbBM4DG9V0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...;v=JAnKOMex_eQ

ok... who is our RPF VJ expert?  
Can we get both of those segments slowed down 7-8% ?

we also have a request from page 40:




> Can somebody just get the part where he  rages.
> 
> *"1776 will commence again if you try to take our firearms" -AJ*


That's at 2:17 in 1st half video.

Here's the gun in hand lulz version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=b6BFr1oL-ps





> I hope AJ makes it abundantly clear that any attempt to disarm American  citizens
>  and thus, remove our 2nd amendment, 
> *will be met with a Civil  War-like response.*


Mission accomplished!


Alex looks bad just talking so fast but I swear he is owning Piers; let there be no doubt,

*shit just got said on CNN LIVE!*





> He is still trending 2nd on Twitter.





> it's on the top of drudge.





> It is going viral. I have seen it on damn  near every site I frequent. CNN won't stfu about it.







http://www.prisonplanet.com/alex-jon...rgan-live.html



> *Prisonplanet.com*
> 
>  Piers Morgan will have Alex Jones on his show, Piers Morgan Tonight,
>  Live on Monday, January 7, 2013 at 9pm ET.



http://piersmorgan.blogs.cnn.com/



> *Live Tonight: Guns in America*
> 
> Tonight, Piers Morgan addresses  the deportation petition.





Tune in HERE:

Live stream: http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=14131

Click below for Alex's live radio broadcast it airs 11-2 Central daily.  






Also:

*Alex Jones interviews Larry Pratt of GOA*




> Morgan is a snake. *He will weave 911 into his  attack.* Guaranteed. 
> Jones is vulnerable on it by going balls deep with  the inside job bit.


Remind me to have you pick my lotto tickets!




> Wow that's huge.  *Hope Piers lets him be heard and not rant at him.*


The irony!









> And FYI, this is what happens when you try to be polite to someone like Morgan.


Which begets another video editing request:




> there really needs to be a *mash  up video*
>  showing the pratt segment then the jones one []to  really show perspective. 
> Viewed in that sequence comes off better in  jones's and our favor imo. 
> ie morgan=pompas ass making straw men not  willing to debate





> I came here and told the mafia; and sure I didn't do a perfect job, but I did the best I could; I told them to go to HELL! -AJ


Minute 7 he begins discussing minutes of the interview.



> 







_uncut version keyword: 300.2006_._BluRay_.720p.x264.YIFY 




> Ask yourself, what are you doing in this time of great challenge? 
> 
>  What are you doing to unlock minds?
> *
> YOU* *WILL NOT** TAKE MY RIGHT! -AJ*






> My family was at the core when *Santa Anna* came to take the guns in *Gonzales Texas*:
> *
> WE WILL NOT RELINQUISH THEM!
> 
> DO YOU UNDERSTAND?*








*Fact Check

Talking Points

Alex's TSA Incident* 










*RUSH TRANSCRIPT*



... and the all important Rash Tags and Reichstags.

----------


## itshappening

Wow that's huge.  Hope Piers lets him be heard and not rant at him.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

This oughta be good.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Get the popcorn ready!! LOL

----------


## Deborah K

I hope AJ makes it abundantly clear that any attempt to disarm American citizens and thus, remove our 2nd amendment, will be met with a Civil War-like response.

----------


## S.Shorland

Don't know really.If Morgan's small audience is made up of Liberals,nobody will be convinced our way and Morgan gets oxygen

----------


## juleswin

"That Alex Jones is a loose cannon"

The Mad Hatter

Yea, I dunno if I confident with Alex Jones going to national TV defending anything I support.

----------


## compromise

Regardless of your view on Jones, this will definitely be fun to watch.

----------


## sailingaway

Oh man.  I've never watched an entire Alex Jones show, but I'll sure be rooting him on tonight...

----------


## ClydeCoulter

I guess noone is going to prevent it...so I hope he does really, really well for liberty.  Keep your head, Alex, because Morgan will try to infuriate you and get you to say stupid/outlandish things (edit: that may be true, but not politically correct/acceptable to the masses, don't get sidetracked into "inside job", etc...).

----------


## Deborah K

> Don't know really.If Morgan's small audience is made up of Liberals,nobody will be convinced our way and Morgan gets oxygen


There's no way to convince the unconvincible.  This won't be about convincing anyone.  This will be a pissing match.  But if, somehow, AJ, and others with a microphone, can make people like that self-righteous socialist POS understand that our 2nd amendment right is guaranteed by virtue of the fact that we're ARMED and ready to defend that right - then it might make the tyrannicals re-think their long-term (maybe not so long-term) objective to disarm us.

----------


## KingNothing

Never before has there ever been so much stupid and so much crazy televised!

----------


## KingNothing

> "That Alex Jones is a loose cannon"
> 
> The Mad Hatter
> 
> Yea, I dunno if I confident with Alex Jones going to national TV defending anything I support.


To mainstream America, Jones is a poison pill.  He's a lunatic.  He'll turn off the mass of people.

----------


## AFPVet

Unfortunately, Alex won't have the benefit of the document cams that he uses to back up what he's saying; however, he could always refer to sources and have them look them up afterwards.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Unfortunately, Alex won't have the benefit of the document cams that he uses to back up what he's saying; however, he could always refer to sources and have them look them up afterwards.


Lol. This is literally going to be a shouting match. (I'd put my money on a Piers instigated shouting match- but it really could start with either men) I doubt seriously Alex Jones is going to be able to list sources for people to check out with Piers Morgan talking over him and berating him. Truly will be a circus. A very loud, berating circus.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> To mainstream America, Jones is a poison pill.  He's a lunatic.  He'll turn off the mass of people.


Most of mainstream America has not heard of Alex Jones. That being said, hopefully Jones is composed and straightforward. I see this interview going off track somewhere around the time Piers Morgan asks him why he wants him deported. It very well could turn into one of the most epic interviews ever broadcasted.

----------


## AuH20

If Jones can play this close to the vest, he can decisively eradicate any of Morgan's drivel.

----------


## ninepointfive

> Oh man.  I've never watched an entire Alex Jones show, but I'll sure be rooting him on tonight...


on the right hand side of the page is a link to the live webcast. starts in 40minutes

www.infowars.com

----------


## QuickZ06

O snap here we go.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Wow..im speechless

----------


## green73

I'm nervous about this. Could go really well, or really bad.

----------


## jclay2

Many of you underestimate Alex Jones. He is a lot smarter than most give him credit for here. He knows that mostly brainwashed jelly fish will be watching, so the focus will be taking down Pier's arguments.

----------


## presence

> Hegelian Dialectic  |  January 7, 2013 at 1:16 pm |     If past performance predicts future  behavior, I predict that this will be a highly edited sandbag fest on  the part of the Pierced mOrgan. I surely do hope that our man AJ has the  presence of mind and contracts in place to film his own raw copy. I’m  just SAYIN’!
> []
>  Jack  |  January 7, 2013 at 3:14 pm |     The way to defeat an enemy after a journey  of a thousand miles is to make sure the enemy is the one who traveled  the thousand miles. Sun Tsu, The Art of War.
>  Alex needs to do this on his home turf so he can control the final  product. It is well known in the movie business that the show is made in  the edit booth. He will be edited into oblivion.


http://maxkeiser.com/2013/01/07/alex...s-morgan-live/

----------


## presence

> Alex will destroy this guy.
> 
> UPDATE: Apparently, Jones will also be debating Alan Dershowitz, who will be on the show.


http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...ate-piers.html



> ALAN M. DERSHOWITZ is a Brooklyn native who has been called “the  nation’s most peripatetic civil liberties lawyer” and one of its “most  distinguished defenders of individual rights,” “the best-known criminal  lawyer in the world,” “the top lawyer of last resort,” and “America’s  most public Jewish defender.”  He is the Felix Frankfurter Professor of  Law at Harvard Law School.  Dershowitz, a graduate of Brooklyn College  and Yale Law School, joined the Harvard Law School faculty at age 25  after clerking for Judge David Bazelon and Justice Arthur Goldberg.
> 
> While he is known for defending clients such as Anatoly Sharansky, Claus  von Bülow, O.J. Simpson, Michael Milken and Mike Tyson, he continues to  represent numerous indigent defendants and takes half of his cases pro  bono.

----------


## ninepointfive

> Many of you underestimate Alex Jones. He is a lot smarter than most give him credit for here. He knows that mostly brainwashed jelly fish will be watching, so the focus will be taking down Pier's arguments.


yeah, he did really well on the view. I imagine he's even more refined now.

----------


## libertygrl

> To mainstream America, Jones is a poison pill.  He's a lunatic.  He'll turn off the mass of people.


That's what I fear.  Since CNN is a mouth piece for the govt., you have to ask yourself why they would allow AJ on their show after his many years of waking people up to these govt. conspiracies.  I am sure the big wigs were frothing at the mouth at the chance to discredit AJ and his views on a national scale. They probably dug up a bunch of stuff on AJ and his past shows, and Morgan will no doubt spin it to make AJ look like a conspiracy nut case. Jones is not the messenger I would have selected for such an important message. I don't know about this.....

----------


## AuH20

He's going to get reamed on 9/11. Jones better not lose his cool and take the bait.

----------


## ninepointfive

> He's going to get reamed on 9/11. Jones better not lose his cool and take the bait.


Cast that negativity aside. I bet if the topic was brought up - he'd hit the ball out of the park.

----------


## AuH20

> Cast that negativity aside. I bet if the topic was brought up - he'd hit the ball out of the park.


If he stays in the 911 commission report territory........... Piers wants him to veer off into la la land.

----------


## loveableteddybear

Piers isn't stupid. He's gonna dig stuff up like "you were wrong about Y2K" to discredit his pro liberty positions.

----------


## presence

> 10:01 am ET January 7, 2013 			RETWEET 
> 
> 
> TONIGHT: I go head-to-head with the man behind the petition to deport me from America - @RealAlexJones  CNN 9pm/ET


;;

----------


## Uriel999

This is going to be fun. LOL.

----------


## kathy88

This will be a bloodbath.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> yeah, he did really well on the view. I imagine he's even more refined now.


"Stay clean!!! Dont do drugs!!! Infowars.com!!!"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## AuH20

I hope Morgan doesn't ask him a question like this:

Pier Morgan: Mr. Jones, You repeatedly cite that the 9/11 event was an inside job. Who specifically within the government coordinated this heinous attack on the citizens of New York??

Alex Jones: <looks up befuddled. Proceeds to walk off set>

----------


## ninepointfive

Mike Adams is filling in today

----------


## compromise

> I hope Morgan doesn't ask him a question like this:
> 
> Pier Morgan: Mr. Jones, You repeatedly cite that the 9/11 event was an inside job. Who specifically within the government coordinated this heinous attack on the citizens of New York??
> 
> Alex Jones: <looks up befuddled. Proceeds to walk off stage>


The debate is about the 2nd amendment. It doesn't need to be discussed unless AJ starts referring to 9/11.

----------


## green73

Wenzel: Alex will destroy this guy.

Looks like the creeps are going to tag team Alex. 




> Jones will also be debating Alan Dershowitz


http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...ate-piers.html

----------


## presence

> The debate is about the 2nd amendment. It doesn't need to be discussed unless AJ starts referring to 9/11.


Piers is promoting it as a chance to discuss the deportation petition.

----------


## AuH20

> The debate is about the 2nd amendment. It doesn't need to be discussed unless AJ starts referring to 9/11.


Morgan is a snake. He will weave 911 into his attack. Guaranteed. Jones is vulnerable on it by going balls deep with the inside job bit. I think there are many crucial questions that need to be answered about what happened, but I would never publicly marry myself to the inside job junk without knowing specificially WHO and WHY.

----------


## ninepointfive

> Morgan is a snake. He will weave 911 into his attack. Guaranteed. Jones is vulnerable on it, but going balls deep with the inside job bit. I think there are many crucial questions that need to be answered about what happened, but I would never publicly marry myself to the inside job junk without knowing specificially WHO and WHY.


Alex has a few aces up his sleeve, and who wouldn't with WTC7 etc....  I doubt the discussion goes there, but you never know.

----------


## Peace Piper

> Many of you underestimate Alex Jones. He is a lot smarter than most give him credit for here. He knows that mostly brainwashed jelly fish will be watching, so the focus will be taking down Pier's arguments.


Exactly. Hadn't heard much of Jones before earlier this year but now after listening almost every day for the last few months I'm actually surprised at how smart he really is. People that write him off haven't paid attention.

Alex Jones is a force to be reckoned with. And he's seemingly the *only voice* that I hear anywhere that even begins to be appropriately pissed off at what is happening right in front of everyone's eyes.

*Go Alex Go!* Kick that bloody limey hard! This could be epic. Hopefully Alex will bring up the fact that every school shooter has been either on or withdrawing from SSRI's. What would Morgan say about that?

----------


## kathy88

Nice Peace Pier 




> Go Alex Go! Kick that bloody limey hard!


I see a twitter trend.

#kickthatbloodylimey

----------


## Peace Piper

> Nice Peace Pier 
> I see a twitter trend.
> 
> *#kickthatbloodylimey*


Brilliant- so to speak! It's talk like a limey day!

Cheers!

Peace Pier-per

----------


## jclay2

> Exactly. Hadn't heard much of Jones before earlier this year but now after listening almost every day for the last few months I'm actually surprised at how smart he really is. People that write him off haven't paid attention.
> 
> Alex Jones is a force to be reckoned with. And he's seemingly the *only voice* that I hear anywhere that even begins to be appropriately pissed off at what is happening right in front of everyone's eyes.
> 
> *Go Alex Go!* Kick that bloody limey hard! This could be epic. Hopefully Alex will bring up the fact that every school shooter has been either on or withdrawing from SSRI's. What would Morgan say about that?


Even though he gets sensational at times, he definitely hits all the important major news stories before anyone else. If you compare infowars.com to ronpaulforums, many times, the content is almost identical. Something that I think, most of us should appreciate.

----------


## jllundqu

> Regardless of your view on Jones, this will definitely be fun to watch.


It will be a screaming match... AJ will just start yelling "INFOWARS.COM! INFOWARS.COM! 9/11 was an INSIDE JOB" like he did on The View and his various appearances on RT...  He will not be calm and intelligent but rather gorilla-ish and confrontational...  It will only solidify the widely held opinion that AJ is a crank.  Now, I hope that he would use reason and logic to intelligently articulate his positions, but we all know what this will turn into.

Still should be good entertainment though....

----------


## green73

via Drudge

 
*SHOWDOWN: TALKHOST ALEX JONES DETAINED BY TSA...*

http://www.infowars.com/alex-jones-detained-by-tsa/

----------


## AuH20

I hope the lowkey Jones shows up tonight as opposed to the comic book character that sometimes appears.

----------


## ninepointfive

> via Drudge
> 
>  
> *SHOWDOWN: TALKHOST ALEX JONES DETAINED BY TSA...*
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/alex-jones-detained-by-tsa/



this was bound to happen. Love the pictures

----------


## FrancisMarion

I'm no psychologist but I often wonder when people are exposed to ideas that are deemed absurd to their world view, if the possibility for next absurd thing they hear to not be as absurd since they were exposed to the first.

Speaking in terms of comparison.

----------


## sailingaway

> To mainstream America, Jones is a poison pill.  He's a lunatic.  He'll turn off the mass of people.


turn them off to what? He doesn't represent me, I just like him a ton next to Morgan.  Whatever is flung at him, and I'm sure crap will be, I hope he gets a few good ones in, himself.

----------


## sailingaway

> The debate is about the 2nd amendment. It doesn't need to be discussed unless AJ starts referring to 9/11.


that isn't how Morgan works, when he is losing an argument he gets like a monkey flinging poo.  He'll bring it up.  

but that isn't much of a question, if there isn't a real investigation, the public has no way of knowing.  Even I think that, and I DON'T believe 9/11 was an inside job, just that the investigation was a white wash.

----------


## sailingaway

> Nice Peace Pier 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a twitter trend.
> 
> #kickthatbloodylimey


speaking of twitter, this is interesting, to get the other conservatives rooting for Alex, even if only for gun rights....

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Wow that's huge.  Hope Piers lets him be heard and not rant at him.


Yeah, if Alex Jones is allowed to talk, he will shred Morgan to pieces.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

Kick his ass AJ!!!

Seriously though, I hope Alex keeps his cool, Piers is great for getting under your skin.  I can't stand the man and would not be able to talk to him for more than 10 seconds without punching him in the mouth.  He will not listen to anything you say, he merely says "no" while you are talking and continues to voice his uninformed opinion.  I have hope for his in studio audience.  I remember when he interview Jesse Ventura, his own audience sided with Jesse and Jesse used it to his advantage.  It was great television.  Please Alex, don't ramble off on a tangent, you don't need to in order to make Piers look like an ass.

----------


## jmdrake

> I hope Morgan doesn't ask him a question like this:
> 
> Pier Morgan: Mr. Jones, You repeatedly cite that the 9/11 event was an inside job. Who specifically within the government coordinated this heinous attack on the citizens of New York??
> 
> Alex Jones: <looks up befuddled. Proceeds to walk off set>


Answer?  Whoever authorized the wargames that were taking place on 9/11 that simulated hijacked aircraft as flying bombs even though Rice, Bush and Rumsfeld all claimed nobody ever considered that scenario.  And whoever authorized the infamous "Visa express" program just months before 9/11 which allowed the hijackers to enter the country without going through the usual screening processes.  Then watch Morgan look "befuddled".

Edit: Seriously, Jesse Ventura made Morgan look like an idiot when 9/11 was brought up.  Why do you think Jones wouldn't be able to deal with Morgan?

----------


## jmdrake

> Morgan is a snake. He will weave 911 into his attack. Guaranteed. Jones is vulnerable on it by going balls deep with the inside job bit. I think there are many crucial questions that need to be answered about what happened, but I would never publicly marry myself to the inside job junk without knowing specificially WHO and WHY.


Please watch this video:

----------


## juleswin

> Please watch this video:


This is another video to convince people. You might wanna check this one out too.

----------


## AuH20

> Answer?  Whoever authorized the wargames that were taking place on 9/11 that simulated hijacked aircraft as flying bombs even though Rice, Bush and Rumsfeld all claimed nobody ever considered that scenario.  And whoever authorized the infamous "Visa express" program just months before 9/11 which allowed the hijackers to enter the country without going through the usual screening processes.  Then watch Morgan look "befuddled".
> 
> Edit: Seriously, Jesse Ventura made Morgan look like an idiot when 9/11 was brought up.  Why do you think Jones wouldn't be able to deal with Morgan?


Because Morgan wants Jones to talk about internal demolition and Thermite as opposed to Project Able Danger. Like I said, if Jones doesn't stray off the beaten path he will be fine.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I want Alex to do one thing, and one thing only: put the tyrants on notice, *push this where you are planning to, and be prepared to deal with massive non compliance and everything that entails.*

He can do it in whatever style he wants to, after 15 years as a listener and fan and having met the man a couple of times, I trust his judgment.

----------


## kathy88

> I'm no psychologist but I often wonder when people are exposed to ideas that are deemed absurd to their world view, if the possibility for next absurd thing they hear to not be as absurd since they were exposed to the first.
> 
> Speaking in terms of comparison.


That makes a lot of sense. Interesting topic.

----------


## presence

> *SHOWDOWN: TALKHOST ALEX JONES DETAINED BY TSA*






> _Sun Tzu_'s The Art of War: "In difficult ground, press on; On hemmed-in ground, *use subterfuge*; In death ground, *fight*."





> One of Jones’ primary concerns regarding the removal of shoes was the  fact that he had caught *athletes foot* from that very process in another  airport years previously

----------


## CaptUSA

Am I the only one who expects a mutally gratuitous, circle-jerking publicity stunt?

----------


## kathy88

> Am I the only one who expects a mutally gratuitous, circle-jerking publicity stunt?


Yes? *ducking*

----------


## JK/SEA

maybe AJ and Piers will take the show on the road...

----------


## unknown

I like Alex but hes not the best debater nor the most eloquent.  

I hope hes prepared.  

John Lott tried to make some good points, but the jagoff just shouted him down.

----------


## jmdrake

> I like Alex but hes not the best debater nor the most eloquent.  
> 
> I hope hes prepared.  
> 
> John Lott tried to make some good points, but the jagoff just shouted him down.


If there is one thing Alex Jones is good at, it's shouting people down.

----------


## Confederate

Part of me wants this to devolve into a fist fight between the english pansie and American hero Alex Jones....

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Part of me wants this to devolve into a fist fight between the english pansie and American hero Alex Jones....


Lol. You aren't alone.

----------


## Peace Piper



----------


## twomp

I have a prediction. Most of you here will be pissed about this debate tonight. Piers Morgan brings out the anger in people. With that said, I hope Alex Jones slows down a bit. I don't regularly watch or listen to him but from the few times I've seen him, the dude talks a mile a minute seems like he downs a pitcher of black coffee and chases with with some red bull before he goes on the air.

----------


## trey4sports

Alex is a unique bird. I mean he has really brought attention to some important issues and has been the first one to break signifigant news (remember the missouri MIAC document labeling ron paulers as domestic terrorists? AJ was the first to break it.) At the same time, i feel like he makes a lot of bold predictions, most of which simply dont come true. So, i take everything he says with a grain of salt.

----------


## JK/SEA

this has the POTENTIAL of becoming one of those epic moments on the boobus toobus..

----------


## ravedown

it's a set up, i mean...when isn't it?. wake up-you think morgan wants to 'understand' jones' position? morgan will get jones to admit that he and his listeners are ready to go to war over gun control and the 'tea party' is preparing for revolution. he'll marginalize jones as a conspiracy nut and try an provoke him to lose his temper. gonna be fun.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> it's a set up, i mean...when isn't it?. wake up-you think morgan wants to 'understand' jones' position? morgan will get jones to admit that he and his listeners are ready to go to war over gun control and the 'tea party' is preparing for revolution. he'll marginalize jones as a conspiracy nut and try an provoke him to lose his temper. gonna be fun.


Probably so.. in that case, see Confed's last post. In all seriousness as long as Alex Jones doesn't stray too far from the subject at hand he will do just fine. (Hopefully the 2nd Amenedment and what exactly it means, though Piers will undoubtedly try and make this about the petition) I think it's going to be epic. I am going on record that Jones will mention democide and the instances of it through the 20th century and Piers will try to make him look like a nutjob for thinking our government could ever do that. I'm also hoping Jones mentions drone warfare and the militarization of our police departments. (Specifically sourcing the Pentagon's program to sell small departments weapons of war- APCs and the like)

----------


## kathy88

> this has the POTENTIAL of becoming one of those epic moments on the boobus toobus..


We need someone to do an epic rap battle of history with these two

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> it's a set up, i mean...when isn't it?. wake up-you think morgan wants to 'understand' jones' position? morgan will get jones to admit that he and his listeners are ready to go to war over gun control and the 'tea party' is preparing for revolution. he'll marginalize jones as a conspiracy nut and try an provoke him to lose his temper. gonna be fun.


Then we will have war.

GO ALEX!

----------


## BuddyRey

Alex Jones' style is hit-and-miss, but one thing you can guarantee about tonight's interview is that he won't be timid or let Piers talk all over him.  He might even break out into one of his trademark battle-cries.

----------


## libertygrl

> I have a prediction. Most of you here will be pissed about this debate tonight. Piers Morgan brings out the anger in people. With that said, I hope Alex Jones slows down a bit. I don't regularly watch or listen to him but from the few times I've seen him, the dude talks a mile a minute seems like he downs a pitcher of black coffee and chases with with some red bull before he goes on the air.


Yea, that's him exactly!   Between his hyperactivity and the gravel voice, I can only take him in small doses.   I enjoy the articles instead.

----------


## kathy88

> Yea, that's him exactly!   Between his hyperactivity and the gravel voice, I can only take him in small doses.   I enjoy the articles instead.


His voice kind of grates, me as well. But it's better than Levin

----------


## VanBummel

> 


Well you posted that, so I've got to post this.

----------


## jllundqu

> His voice kind of grates, me as well. But it's better than Levin


Yeah... Levin sounds like a Pot Belly Pig with his nose clogged....  Or like one of those half pig-half human things from Willow..... lol.... Willow

----------


## unknown

> If there is one thing Alex Jones is good at, it's shouting people down.


Damn good point.  This has the potential to be epic.

----------


## paulbot24

> Yea, that's him exactly!   Between his hyperactivity and the gravel voice, I can only take him in small doses.   I enjoy the articles instead.


I've never listened to his show but I also enjoy the articles. Hopefully somebody will give him a cough drop and tell him to lay off the coffee before the debate.

----------


## presence

> Hopefully somebody will give him a cough drop and tell him to lay off the coffee before the debate.




lmao

----------


## Suzu

> Tune in HERE:
> 
> *http://live.cnn.com/*


Actually, you can't watch live CNN programming on that page.

I came to this thread specifically to look for a live stream link, and out of 85 posts the only one I see is in the OP, which doesn't work.

----------


## Gage

Live stream: http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=14131

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

> Actually, you can't watch live CNN programming on that page.
> 
> I came to this thread specifically to look for a live stream link, and out of 85 posts the only one I see is in the OP, which doesn't work.


What!?!?!?  I have no boob tube and need a stream link as well.  Worst case I will brave it out at the inlaw's and commandeer one of theirs. (yes this looks to be so epic that it may come to this)

----------


## Gage

> What!?!?!?  I have no boob tube and need a stream link as well.  Worst case I will brave it out at the inlaw's and commandeer one of theirs. (yes this looks to be so epic that it may come to this)


I just linked to one.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

> I just linked to one.



Ahh thank you.

----------


## presence

> Live stream: http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=14131


updated op thanks

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Ahh thank you.


If the link goes down there will be a tube coming up.. I'm sure.

----------


## AuH20

> Please watch this video:


Informative video with some actual leads, though there are some assumed conclusions which are wrong. Much better than that Loose Change garbage. Paul Bremer truly is the luckiest man to ever walk the face of the earth.

----------


## Confederate

> If the link goes down there will be a tube coming up.. I'm sure.


Yeah there will definitely be a tube up of it really quickly.

----------


## AGRP

Has this been posted yet?

----------


## BSU kid

Be prepared to help this Tube go viral, if Alex actually does do a good job vs. Piers!

----------


## awake

Personally anything Jones says will be edited and skewed to the gun grabbers side. They simply want Alex Jones to be himself. I think he will make the case for gun control by acting like Alex Jones to Joe Q Liberal.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> lmao


Krauter-Zucker???

----------


## Lindsey

2 people I can't tolerate to watch.  Oddly, I'm intrigued and may even tune in...

----------


## unconsious767

> Personally anything Jones says will be edited and skewed to the gun grabbers side. They simply want Alex Jones to be himself. I think he will make the case for gun control by acting like Alex Jones to Joe Q Liberal.


Allegedly, the show is live and AJ will be in the same room.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Stream for mobile??

----------


## MelissaCato

> Be prepared to help this Tube go viral, if Alex actually does do a good job vs. Piers!


YeeeHawww  Knock em' dead Alex !!!  I love spending time on Twitter !!! I miss Tweeting Ron Paul for President, darn it.

----------


## MelissaCato

Has Alex Jones ever been trending on Twitter before .. anyone know ? Just wondering.

----------


## phill4paul

This should be...............entertaining.

----------


## green73

Piss off Piers

----------


## green73

Piers wants more prescription drugs

----------


## jclay2

its on!!!!

----------


## phill4paul

I'm already laughing my ass off!

----------


## gwax23

its on its on its on !!!! Battle royal!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> its on!!!!


Like Donkey Kong

----------


## AuH20

Alex Jones looks like a silverback gorilla ready to strike, sitting on his stool. ROFL This looks so funny.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I'm already laughing my ass off!


I'm already gritting my teeth. This show is sure to piss me off. Propaganda is running strong.

ETA: Morgan-wise

'No place in the world of hunting.... need to protect their families at home'- *Sigh*

----------


## awake

They are loading up on Jones by playing the victims family appeals for gun bans...Jones is going to come off as a insensitive nut job no matter what...

----------


## jclay2

This guy is a paid shill.

Oh here we go again: Second Amendment = Hunting.

----------


## green73

OMG, is this for real?

----------


## BSU kid

This show isn't biased, its not like everybody on here so far wants to ban guns. Oh wait thats right, they do.

----------


## Deborah K

Morgan is clever, notice how he has set AJ up.  If AJ doesn't sound sympathetic enough to the shooting victims, Morgan is going to use that against him.  Hope AJ realizes this.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Can't watch...no live feed video or TV where I am.

Updates pls.

----------


## AuH20

These aren't men. Who the hell are these emasculated fools???

----------


## VanBummel

Ugh...I'm going to be sick before AJ comes on.

When was the last time this guy had to get a background check to buy a loaf of bread?

----------


## Confederate

> These aren't men. Who the hell are these emasculated fools???


Liberals.

----------


## BSU kid

Yes do deport him!!!!

----------


## Confederate

> Can't watch...no live feed video or TV where I am.
> 
> Updates pls.


Some guy claiming assault weapons should be only for LEO and military. Ban high capacity magazines.

Now Alex Jones talking about petition.

----------


## Deborah K

oh no.....Alex....

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Goddamn, Alex...

----------


## Confederate

I love how he brought statistics with him on paper

----------


## AuH20

Alex is going off tangent.

----------


## green73

oh man

----------


## Confederate

"WE WILL NOT RELINQUISH THEM!"

----------


## Danan

Oh lol. =P
That's worth staying up at 3:00 a.m.

----------


## gwax23

hes yelling $#@!s is going down i repeat $#@! is going down

----------


## Deborah K

Whoa!!!!   "1776 will commence again if you try to take our guns!"

----------


## madengr

Man, fired up !!

----------


## BSU kid

Whoa.

----------


## AuH20

Piers is overwhelmed. Wow.

----------


## Deborah K

Uh....Morgan isn't getting a word in edge wise.  ROFL!!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Goddamn, Alex...


Jones will soon be banned from telelvision. Instant fan.

----------


## kahless

Called him out on the hacking scandal.

----------


## Deborah K

Alex is going off the deep end.

----------


## green73

Um

----------


## Confederate

This is awesome hahaha

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Alex is going off tangent.


"Boxing ring" LMFAO.

ETA: Goddamn. Alex Jones is saying  what I wish I could. More epic than I ever thought it could be.

----------


## awake

Alex is not doing well...

----------


## phill4paul

Lol! I love this. My favourite show of the New Year already.

----------


## presence

oh $#@!!

----------


## MelissaCato

OMG  Alex is AWESOME !!!!

----------


## jclay2

rumble in the jungle!!

----------


## AuH20

Alex should tone it down. He can roast this Brit with the same facts minus the wrestling promo style.

----------


## gwax23

best thing on tv in awhile. I missed first minutes. I need popcorn.

----------


## hardrightedge

it's goin down...I'll tell you what...wish there were a lot more like alex...

----------


## Danan

Lol I guess Piers just experiences what it must feel like to be interviewed by himself. ;P

----------


## awake

Morgan is wining by playing the cool collected interviewer...Alex is doing the the job for Morgan.

----------


## AuH20

> Morgan is wining by playing the cool collected interviewer...Alex is doing the the job for Morgan.


Exactly.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

DING DING  round one goes to ALEX JONES!!!

----------


## green73

21-0 Alabama early in the 2nd qtr. Expect more viewers.

----------


## BSU kid

I'm sure to most people Alex looks like a complete lunatic. Heck he does even to me a little.

----------


## kahless

I am afraid some will see him as a raving lunatic and equate the pro-gun crowd as being like him.

----------


## phill4paul

> Morgan is wining by playing the cool collected interviewer...Alex is doing the the job for Morgan.


  It's entertainment. Nothing more should be considered.

----------


## Deborah K

Commercial.  I guess AJ came out swinging to try and preempt Morgan from controlling the debate.  It forced Morgan to stay calm.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Can't watch...no live feed video or TV where I am.
> 
> Updates pls.


I don't know if words can describe it. $#@!ing epic. Alex Jones is on a roll. $#@! em if the truth hurts. Mentioned drones, APC's, prescription drugs, I don't think anyone could have done better so far. Wow. I'm literally speechless at how well prepared Jones is. The boxing quip was a little out there for mainstream America but I $#@!ing loved it.

----------


## Karsten

Alex is being Alex.

----------


## Deborah K

Alex doesn't want to have a debate.  He is going off the deep end and not representing our side well.

----------


## green73

I'm afraid bad Alex showed up tonight.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

boom fast and furious, false flags, drones, still no 9/11 inside job

----------


## presence

piers cannot even begin to collect himself

----------


## misean

This guy is a complete assclown.

----------


## Deborah K

LOL, okay that was good, Morgan admitted he gets accused of talking over people.  Guess he's getting a dose.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

democide... there it is

----------


## mac_hine

http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enha...3053863-34.gif

Great job AJ

/s

----------


## rprprs

> I want Alex to do one thing, and one thing only: put the tyrants on notice, *push this where you are planning to, and be prepared to deal with massive non compliance and everything that entails.*
> 
> He can do it in whatever style he wants to, after 15 years as a listener and fan and having met the man a couple of times, I trust his judgment.


Well, AF, you got just what you asked for... and a WHOLE LOT more...lol.

----------


## Karsten

It would be funny if Alex's head exploded right here live.

----------


## Deborah K

Trap set.  911 is an inside job.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

BOOM  9/11 there it is !!!

----------


## gwax23

omg why is he talking about 9/11 conspiracy theories. Jesus.

----------


## VanBummel

Aaaand here's 9/11.  Good night folks.

----------


## AuH20

Alex you fool. Took the bait.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

now he is mocking piers!!! awesome

----------


## hardrightedge

stop with the 9/11...I knew he was gonna do this

----------


## Karsten

This is entertaining.

----------


## Deborah K

Now he's mocking Morgan's accent.  I think I'll turn the TV off.

----------


## green73

Horrible job, Alex. Horrible.

----------


## TER

Lololololol

----------


## Danan

Hahahaha

----------


## Confederate

This is getting comical.

----------


## presence

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reichstag_fire


...commercial

----------


## ClydeCoulter

SOB, did he drink something that they gave him?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Jones is off the hook. Holy $#@! that went down hill fast.

----------


## Brett85

Lol, that whole thing was just hilarious.

----------


## RPtotheWH

They are all paid actors. At least it is entertaining!

----------


## Danan

This was a never a real debate. Both of them knew this. And both are profiting from this interview. It's entertainment.

----------


## Lightweis

I laughed for 20 straight minutes

----------


## MRoCkEd

LOL That was so funny

----------


## MelissaCato

That's Alex Jones !!!  YAY !! Finally someone willing to show his anger on national TV !!!

----------


## ord33

Haha. Was that the last of it?! Wow. Alex was surely outspoken to say the least!

----------


## Deborah K

Who knows, maybe Alex will get a show out of it. Oh the irony!!!

----------


## kahless

Two shock jocks promoting themselves.

----------


## hardrightedge

Now Piers will rip on him...

----------


## awake

If this is winning, we're screwed. I like Alex, but he's simply filling the extreme lefts' stereotype of the extreme right. Any middle of the road person will say this guy is why guns should be banned.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I laughed from moment one until the end.... What a God damn trainwreck.

----------


## itshappening

It was good apart from when he mocked his accent...

----------


## phill4paul

> This was a never a real debate. Both of them knew this. And both are profiting from this interview. It's entertainment.


  Exactly.

----------


## AuH20

> If this is winning, we're screwed. I like Alex, but he's simply filling the extreme lefts' stereotype of the extreme right. Any middle of the road person will say this guy is why guns should be banned.


Pretty much. He has no tact. I love the guy, but this was blame dumb!!

----------


## Ben Bernanke

Alex went full rage mode



...you never go full rage mode

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

okay... so I laughed a lot, cheered a little, and winced once... but Alex got the word out.  They will not take our guns without a fight.  He did get some very important info out but in a very Alex way.  Bonus for Alex for not saying Infowars.com

----------


## phill4paul

> I laughed for 20 straight minutes


  I'm watching it with someone that doesn't know the actors involved. They think I'm nuts laughing my ass off like this.

----------


## green73

They gave him the boot. Now they're going to kick the $#@! out of him more.

----------


## phx420

> Alex doesn't want to have a debate.  He is going off the deep end and not representing our side well.


 Without taking a position about the conspiracies.. I wouldn't expect any less from some one who did believe them and  has that kind of exposure... I loved this segment

----------


## Deborah K

oh nice, Douchebagwitz is saying he doesnt want Alex with a gun.

----------


## Cleaner44

Well that was a big waste of time.  Back to my personal boycott of CNN.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

wow

here comes damage control

----------


## Confederate

Now comes the slander.

----------


## madengr

Oh, he said in inforwars.com

----------


## itshappening

> okay... so I laughed a lot, cheered a little, and winced once... but Alex got the word out.  They will not take our guns without a fight.  He did get some very important info out but in a very Alex way.  Bonus for Alex for not saying Infowars.com


He said infowars.com a few times

----------


## specsaregood

Alright, now I want to see this.  subscribing for upcoming toobage

----------


## awake

> oh nice, Douchebagwitz is saying he doesnt want Alex with a gun.


Called it...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

That was probably the best 20 minutes of television I've ever seen. Ever.

----------


## hardrightedge

now on piers...the two biggest pussies in america...can't $#@!in stand them

----------


## TER

> Well that was a big waste of time.  Back to my personal boycott of CNN.


This.

----------


## mac_hine

$#@!ing pathetic. I can't believe I was looking forward to watching this. AJ came across as an unhinged lunatic. He managed to make PM look rational. 

AJ.$#@!iing.Blew.It.

(And I think he did so on purpose)



AJ played his role perfectly.

----------


## DrHendricks

Was that King Kong or Alex Jones on with Piers tonight? I hate seeing the principles I hold to be true be so poorly defended by Jones. What drugs is he on seriously?

----------


## phill4paul

> If this is winning, we're screwed. I like Alex, but he's simply filling the extreme lefts' stereotype of the extreme right. *Any middle of the road person* will say this guy is why guns should be banned.


  Alan Dershowitz?

----------


## jclay2

> If this is winning, we're screwed. I like Alex, but he's simply filling the extreme lefts' stereotype of the extreme right. Any middle of the road person will say this guy is why guns should be banned.


Just so you know. In 1776, jerkoffs like piers were tar & feathered. I don't find Alex's passion extreme at all.

----------


## madengr

Now he is mocking flyover country.

----------


## JK/SEA

Alex did fine.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

Nobody watches Piers, so it really doesn't matter

----------


## Brett85

> $#@!ing pathetic. I can't believe I was looking forward to watching this. AJ came across as an unhinged lunatic. He managed to make PM look rational. 
> 
> AJ.$#@!iing.Blew.It.(


When is Alex Jones not unhinged?

----------


## Jeremy

His rant backfired.  He made gun owners look like crazy / angry maniacs.

----------


## kahless

They are using Alex's behavior calling it, "pathological", "unhinged", "He exemplifies the problem" as the reason why guns must be taken out of the hands of people like Jones.

----------


## AuH20

> Was that King Kong or Alex Jones on with Piers tonight? I hate seeing the principles I hold to be true be so poorly defended by Jones. What drugs is he on seriously?


I dunno. Very disappointed with that over-the-top performance. No need for it. Low key fact delivery could have Morgan look like a fool, but NO!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

People's minds are set regardless of what AJ says.

----------


## Brett85

> His rant backfired.  He made gun owners look like crazy / angry maniacs.


I somehow doubt that one interview with Alex Jones is going to change public opinion on gun control.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

> I dunno. Very disappointed with that over-the-top performance. No need for it. Low key fact delivery could have Morgan look like a fool, but NO!


I don't know, that style didn't work for Larry Pratt (who I thought was still awesome)

----------


## kahless

Here we go, gun owners are bigots now.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Listen to this lawyer.. 'I don't feel comfortable with him having a gun in his home' (Alex Jones) Wow. This went horrible. My optimism went out the window fairly quickly. Goddamnit Alex, you had good points he couldn't refute, but you just had to go on a rant didn't ya? My own 'conspiracy theories' are running wild. $#@!ing disaster if I ever saw one.

----------


## jj-

Is this the modern equivalent to the Roman circus? Can't wait for the toob, regardless of what the uptight little bitches say.

----------


## BSU kid

> They are using Alex's behavior calling it, "pathological", "unhinged", "He exemplifies the problem" as the reason why guns must be taken out of the hands of people like Jones.


Alex really did our movement and gun owners in general wrong in this interview. But I was laughing my ass off the entire time lol.

----------


## Danan

> They are using Alex's behavior calling it, "pathological", "unhinged", "He exemplifies the problem" as the reason why guns must be taken out of the hands of people like Jones.


And he knew that perfectly well when he decided to do this interview in this style. He is certainly not stupid.

----------


## Brett85

> I dunno. Very disappointed with that over-the-top performance. No need for it. *Low key fact delivery could have Morgan look like a fool, but NO!*


Lol.  When has Alex Jones ever done that?

----------


## AuH20

911. Didn't I tell you where they would go??????????????????  These folks are so transparent.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

> Listen to this lawyer.. 'I don't feel comfortable with him having a gun in his home' (Alex Jones) Wow. This went horrible. My optimism went out to window fairly quickly. Goddamnit Alex, you had good points he couldn't refute, but you just had to go on a rant didn't ya? My own 'conspiracy theories' are running wild. $#@!ing disaster if I ever saw one.


This is piers morgan. What do you expect? It's total trash

----------


## AuH20

> Lol.  When has Alex Jones ever done that?


In the comfort of his own studio. Not on national freaking TV!!!

----------


## madengr

$#@! you Dershowitz.  What does the preamble say in the BOR?  It's not about hunting.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

This Dershowitz dude is a total $#@!.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

> In the comfort of his own studio. Not on national freaking TV!!!


Did you see him on The View? lol

----------


## Lindsey

C'mon guys.  It's Alex Jones, what else could you expect?

----------


## mac_hine

> When is Alex Jones not unhinged?


He does have some moments of lucidity.

That being said, I've lost the last tiny shred of respect I had for him.

*ALEX JONES IS COINTELPRO*

$#@! HIM

----------


## Lightweis

TUBE?

----------


## kahless

Makes me wonder if Alex Jones is controlled opposition.

----------


## Brett85

> In the comfort of his own studio. Not on national freaking TV!!!


Obviously his goal was to just be entertaining and make his name recognition go up.

----------


## AuH20

> He does have some moments of lucidity.
> 
> That being said, I've lost the last tiny shred of respect I had for him.
> 
> *ALEX JONES IS COINTELPRO*
> 
> $#@! HIM


You may be right. No sane person acts like this unless they have some kind of agenda.

----------


## Deborah K

"It's time for us to have a commission of 10 great distinguished scientists to put the lie to this notion that more guns means less crime....."

Uh....how are scientists going to refute statistics?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> $#@!ing pathetic. I can't believe I was looking forward to watching this. AJ came across as an unhinged lunatic. He managed to make PM look rational. 
> 
> AJ.$#@!iing.Blew.It.
> 
> *(And I think he did so on purpose)*
> 
> 
> 
> AJ played his role perfectly.


You know, you aren't the only one. He had good points Piers wanted no part of discussing. SSRIs, APCs, etc. Why and the $#@! did he have to ruin it? Mocking Piers's accent? Are you $#@!ing kidding me.

----------


## Brett85

> C'mon guys.  It's Alex Jones, what else could you expect?


Exactly.  This is just what he's always like.  He's always been a guy who's extremely entertaining but just a complete nut.

----------


## mac_hine

And Frankrep neg reps me.

$#@! you pal.

----------


## rp4prez

Who wants to bet that this one show of Piers Morgan is the HIGHEST rated show he will EVER have. lol

----------


## Suzu

> Alex really did our movement and gun owners in general wrong in this interview.


I disagree. There are millions of people just as angry who would LOVE to be able to stick it to people like pansy-ass PM half as well. Pity the poor fools think they're on the winning team and that people are buying their BS.



> But I was laughing my ass off the entire time lol.


Me too! Because Alex was way more awesome than I expected him to be!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> You may be right. No sane person acts like this unless they have some kind of agenda.


He damn well knew the implications this interview would have. Expect gifs, ringtones, and clips for years to come. He further discredited his actual talking points with his bull$#@!.

----------


## Jeremy

> I somehow doubt that one interview with Alex Jones is going to change public opinion on gun control.


 Never the less, he went on the show expecting to convince people of his position, and he likely did the exact opposite.

----------


## Danan

> You may be right. No sane person acts like this unless they have some kind of agenda.


The agenda is being entertaining. That's his business.

----------


## Carehn

I don't care what you guys say this was awesome. 

I wish Alex would have exploded back onto the seen when that other bag started saying Alex may kill someone with his guns and other straw man type $#@!.

----------


## specsaregood

> Makes me wonder if Alex Jones is controlled opposition.


I don't know about all that; but the last time people really started talking about that possibility was in regards to the same issue: the 2nd amendment at that rally he took over.

----------


## Deborah K

I fear that Alex just made himself the poster boy for gun bans.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

> He said infowars.com a few times


Must have missed it when I was laughing my ass off.  

Alex does not do low key.  That simple.  Alex yells it like it is.  But kudos for him to get the facts out and to let the establishment know that they will not get them.

----------


## DrHendricks

This would have been such an easy debate if Jones had just refuted all of Piers claims with his facts and principles in a classy and collected way. Too much to ask for I guess.

----------


## BSU kid

Lets get Ron on Piers Morgan next!

----------


## trey4sports

uhhh.... wow. 

justttt...... wow...

----------


## Ben Bernanke

Haters gonna hate

----------


## Deborah K

> I don't care what you guys say this was awesome. 
> 
> I wish Alex would have exploded back onto the seen when that other bag started saying Alex may kill someone with his guns and other straw man type $#@!.


He ripped him a new one, but in the process he looked to the sheeple like a lunatic.  Not good.

----------


## Carehn

If you guys think Alex did bad then its good I was not in that seat. I would have been screaming too. And if asked about 9/11 I would have said even crazier $#@!. Then I would have flown back in and told that lawyer to shut the $#@! up.

----------


## mac_hine

Best description of the abortion of an interview we just witnessed.........................................  .......DOUCHE CHILL

----------


## green73

> I don't know, that style didn't work for Larry Pratt (who I thought was still awesome)


Pratt's interview was a huge win.

----------


## hardrightedge

Who cares what the sheeple think...they will never change...

----------


## MelissaCato

Alex Jones is TRENDING on Twitter !!!!

----------


## AuH20

Obama utilizes the cool, calm and collected ruminating style to hypnotize the public. Alex, please take notes.

----------


## emazur



----------


## green73

> 911. Didn't I tell you where they would go??????????????????  These folks are so transparent.


I thought of you then.

----------


## kahless

> This would have been such an easy debate if Jones had just refuted all of Piers claims with his facts and principles in a classy and collected way. Too much to ask for I guess.


He seems to care more about building an audience and being the new Howard Stern rather than win people over in the debate in an intellectual way.

----------


## Carehn

> He ripped him a new one, but in the process he looked to the sheeple like a lunatic.  Not good.


I have lost all concern for the sheeple. Was a time I would have cared but I know now the sheeple shall not be saved anyway.

----------


## jj-

> Never the less, he went on the show expecting to convince people of his position, and he likely did the exact opposite.


Alex went expecting to increase the number of people in his audience, and I believe he achieved exactly that.

----------


## Matt McGuire

haha, I knew he would be like this, but he went even further than I had imagined. This was so entertaining, and I don't think that it did too much harm. Like people said, no one watches Piers anyway. I know Alex just wanted to shock the viewers into checking him out and appease his base. I don't think he was aiming to win a debate tonight.

----------


## hardrightedge

are you serious...you want alex to be calm, cool and collected...c'mon man...lol

----------


## phill4paul

> Lets get Ron on Piers Morgan next!


  Piers would pull an AlexPiers and just talk all over him.

----------


## TER

> The agenda is being entertaining. That's his business.


I think this is it.  He is trying to expand his business and said things which undoubtably made certain powerful people and agencies very nervous.  People will mock him tonight but I bet some of them are googling things right now which are blowing their minds...

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

> If you guys think Alex did bad then its good I was not in that seat. I would have been screaming too. And if asked about 9/11 I would have said even crazier $#@!. Then I would have flown back in and told that lawyer to shut the $#@! up.


this

----------


## presence

I'd bring up Kennesaw GA if I was Arpaio

----------


## itshappening

> Makes me wonder if Alex Jones is controlled opposition.



There was a quote posted here about Hagel from Lenin: "If you want to control the opposition we lead it ourselves"

----------


## Ben Bernanke

like I said...NOBODY WATCHES PIERS MORGAN

his ratings are atrocious

just enjoy the entertaining and scything rant by alex for what it was

----------


## AuH20

> I thought of you then.


Here's how it works. Bring up the 911 howitzer at a key junction of the debate. Imply the president micromanaged it. Let the subject squirm abit. Debate Over.

----------


## Deborah K

> Who cares what the sheeple think...they will never change...


Unless of course you want a civil war.  Because when someone on our side comes off like a loon, it gives the opposition "ammo".  He will probably get trashed for this.  I can hear it now, "Jones is a dangerous lunatic with millions of lunatic listeners, our lives are in danger....."

----------


## itshappening

> If you guys think Alex did bad then its good I was not in that seat. I would have been screaming too. And if asked about 9/11 I would have said even crazier $#@!. Then I would have flown back in and told that lawyer to shut the $#@! up.


What would you have said about 9/11 when Piers asks : "do you believe Bush was behind it?"

----------


## Danan

> I think this is it.  He is trying to expand his business and said things which undoubtably made certain powerful people and agencies very nervous.  People will mock him tonight but I bet some of them are googling things right now which are blowing their minds...


Oh, I believe the powerful people will sleep well tonight. Alex did them a great favour.

----------


## itshappening

Piers just said White House spokesman says they will respond to Infowars petition.

Nice timing that isnt it?  Alex is being played here.  This was a setup!!

----------


## brushfire

Just started watching - they seem to be different sides of the same coin.

"calm down.." - Morgan, LOL.

----------


## AuH20

> White House spokesman says they will respond to Infowars petition.
> 
> Nice timing that isnt it?  Alex is being played here.  This was a setup!!


Yup. Like teeball!!! Remember the Alinsky rules???

----------


## jj-

How many millions of new listeners to his show did AJ gain tonight?

----------


## green73

> Who wants to bet that this one show of Piers Morgan is the HIGHEST rated show he will EVER have. lol


I don't know about that. There is the college football championship going on now. But it's a blowout.

----------


## Brett85

> I think this is it.  He is trying to expand his business and said things which undoubtably made certain powerful people and agencies very nervous.  People will mock him tonight but I bet some of them are googling things right now which are blowing their minds...


It should be obvious to everyone that Alex's goal was just to be as entertaining as possible.  That's what he does.

----------


## Deborah K

> like I said...NOBODY WATCHES PIERS MORGAN
> 
> his ratings are atrocious
> 
> just enjoy the entertaining and scything rant by alex for what it was


This won't end here, though.  But I did enjoy the ass whoopin, that is for sure!

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

Am I the only one hoping to see Alex pop in behind the glass behind Piers with a "9/11 Was An Inside Job" or "Spirit of 1776" sign, or better yet his trademark bullhorn?

----------


## AuH20

Most of the residual damage will occur later with twitter and facebook.

----------


## Danan

> Piers just said White House spokesman says they will respond to Infowars petition.
> 
> Nice timing that isnt it?  Alex is being played here.  This was a setup!!


No it wasn't. They played together. And I don't mean to imply that Alex Jones is anti 2nd amendment. It's just that he is in the entertaining business and both knew from the beginning how this show would turn out and both knew that it would be mutually beneficial to them.

----------


## Danke

Did I miss it, is there a tube?

----------


## TER

> Oh, I believe the powerful people will sleep well tonight. Alex did them a great favour.


Really?  I don't know.  Most people I talk to don't even know the truth about the Gulf of Tonkin nonincident.  Many more will learn about it tonight because of AJ.

----------


## itshappening

> Yup. Like teeball!!! Remember the Alinsky rules???


they tee'd that up perfectly. HOLE IN ONE.

They got their mad man ranting and now they can say "unhinged" people like that shouldn't own 50 firearms.

----------


## green73

Top of the center column on Drudge

* 
Alex Jones vs. Piers Morgan: '1776 Will Commence Again If You Try To Take Our Firearms'...*

----------


## Restore America Now

> How many millions of new listeners to his show did AJ gain tonight?


Not much; seeing how Morgan's show rarely cracks a million viewers nowadays.

----------


## kahless

The best part was when Alex said if you try to take our guns there will be civil war.

----------


## AuH20

Peter Lawford's son????????????

----------


## brushfire

Its not unusual that commonly owned firearms are used in these shootings.

----------


## madengr

Oh so what was the intent of the 2A, Kennedy fool?

----------


## AuH20

The bootlegging family wants my guns????????? You don't say???

----------


## itshappening

Now they have a Kennedy on, ask him why his bodyguards stood down in Dallas

----------


## Confederate

> Did I miss it, is there a tube?

----------


## jj-

> Not much; seeing how Morgan's show rarely cracks a million viewers nowadays.


I think the interview will be shown over and over, even outside of CNN.

----------


## AuH20

This is disgusting to watch. This is so staged. Damn you Alex!!!!!!

----------


## presence

Who is this emasculated bitch on right now?

-------------

...ah Kennedy




> Patrick Kennedy
> 
> 
> Voted NO on prohibiting product misuse lawsuits on gun manufacturers. (Oct 2005)Voted NO on prohibiting suing gunmakers & sellers for gun misuse. (Apr 2003)Voted NO on decreasing gun waiting period from 3 days to 1. (Jun 1999)*Rated F by the NRA,* indicating a pro-gun control voting record. (Dec 2003)Close the Gun Show Loophole; restrict show sales. (May 2009)

----------


## hardrightedge

It's all bull$#@!...The gun ban is going to happen, and the people aren't going fight it. I think in 2-3 years all guns will be banned...

----------


## sluggo

hundred bucks says Piers and Alex have a drink together after this. And a good laugh.

----------


## AuH20

> Who is this emasculated bitch on right now?


Patrick Kennedy and Peter Lawford's (rat pack) son.

----------


## Danan

> Really?  I don't know.  Most people I talk to don't even know the truth about the Gulf of Tonkin nonincident.  Many more will learn about it tonight because of AJ.


No sane person will care what the screaming guy challenging Piers Morgan to a boxing fight while imitating his accent and comparing him to Hitler, Stalin and Mao said about the Gulf of Tonkin incident.

----------


## JK/SEA

sadly, every point AJ made is going over these gun grabbers heads....makes me wonder why.

----------


## AuH20

The government killed your family!! You lying sack of...

----------


## awake

The political class is getting scared...This is why gun bans are coming.

----------


## specsaregood

> 


ah screw it, I loved every minute of it.  well done aj

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

Lawford: Thomas Jefferson said the 2nd amendment needs to be revisited every 20 years.  ???  WTF

----------


## phill4paul

> Lawford: Thomas Jefferson said the 2nd amendment needs to be revisited every 20 years.  ???  WTF


  And AJ is the crazy one. Lol.

----------


## JK/SEA

> ah screw it, I loved every minute of it.  well done aj


agreed. I think a lot of people who see this will appreciate AJ's passion. I think he came off as a well informed American, and wasn't going to let Morgan call him a stupid little man.

----------


## awake

> Personally anything Jones says will be edited and skewed to the gun grabbers side. They simply want Alex Jones to be himself. I think he will make the case for gun control by acting like Alex Jones to Joe Q Liberal.


My statement before the interview started...I stand uncorrected.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

> It's all bull$#@!...The gun ban is going to happen, and the people aren't going fight it. I think in 2-3 years all guns will be banned...


A wise man once said something along the lines of    "...let it not be said that we did nothing..."

----------


## jclay2

The kennedy guy just said that Thomas Jefferson wanted the 2nd amendment to be looked at every 20 years (as if to see if it was still needed). What pure bull$#@! lying propoganda. Here is the actual quote moron:




> The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure.

----------


## Danan

> Lawford: Thomas Jefferson said the 2nd amendment needs to be revisited every 20 years.  ???  WTF


Yeah, it's in his secret diary, only accessible to him and an elite few. He was also a communist, btw!

----------


## madengr

I have a gun addiction?  Can the Kennedy whose blown his sinus with cocaine help me?

----------


## MelissaCato

I hope Alex Jones returns home safe. I worry now, darn it.

----------


## TER

> No sane person will care what the screaming guy challenging Piers Morgan to a boxing fight while imitating his accent and comparing him to Hitler, Stalin and Mao said about the Gulf of Tonkin incident.


Yeah, he did get ridiculous...  :/

----------


## TER

> ah screw it, I loved every minute of it.  well done aj


Seriously the most entertaining 20 min of tv I have had in years

----------


## Danan

> Yeah, he did get ridiculous...  :/


A little bit. =P

The beginning was quite ok. Passionate - but that's how he is. But in the end it drifted up into the surreal realm. _Still the most entertaining stuff I've seen in a while, so... ^^_

Edit: Seems you feel the same way. ;P

----------


## sparebulb

One thought:

AJ has amassed a large media operation and audience by being Alex.  Why would he think that he should not be Alex when given the opportunity to reach into a large tv audience?  I think that this is going to work out OK for him and that there will be no additional damage to our cause.  Other neocon radio people ignore AJ because he is a threat.  I predict that neocon tv hacks will ignore him as well, lest they give him additional coverage.

----------


## AuH20

Thank god the game is on. But the White house will milk this for all it's worth.

----------


## Deborah K

> No sane person will care what the screaming guy challenging Piers Morgan to a boxing fight while imitating his accent and comparing him to Hitler, Stalin and Mao said about the Gulf of Tonkin incident.


Obsessed people with an agenda will use this against AJ.  They will play this for all it's worth.

----------


## TER

> A little bit. =P
> 
> The beginning was quite ok. Passionate - but that's how he is. But in the end it drifted up into the surreal realm. Still the most entertaining stuff I've seen in a while, so... ^^


He was nailing it early on, and then he started screaming. Lol

----------


## sluggo

It's a good thing nobody watches Piers Morgan.

----------


## jclay2

> A little bit. =P
> 
> The beginning was quite ok. Passionate - but that's how he is. But in the end it drifted up into the surreal realm. _Still the most entertaining stuff I've seen in a while, so... ^^_
> 
> Edit: Seems you feel the same way. ;P


One thing we need to remember: Even if this interview got botched, whose viewership will be growing double digits one year from now between the two.

----------


## JK/SEA

> It's a good thing nobody watches Piers Morgan.


this interview will become viral in ...3...2...1..

----------


## itshappening

> Thank god the game is on. But the White house will milk this for all it's worth.


They already are. They released a statement during the broadcast !! 

THAT was NO accident!

The gun grabbers will be toasting AJ tonight, sadly.

----------


## nasaal

> Obsessed people with an agenda will use this against AJ.  They will play this for all it's worth.


AJ used this against AJ.  He had an opportunity to come off positively in front of millions.  He decided to acts like a raving loon on television.

----------


## AuH20

> this interview will become viral in ...3...2...1..


Pretty much. Especially with the White House addressing the petition. The press will nudge this out. Watch. These are professional PSYOPs outfits dressed as the 4th estate.

----------


## TER

Someone is gonna make a song about it I bet




And I can't wait to see it!

----------


## AuH20

The soul of William Cooper is crying somewhere.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Pretty much. Especially with the White House addressing the petition. The press will nudge this out. Watch. These are professional PSYOPs outfits dressed as the 4th estate.


now we wait for the AJ rebuttal.

----------


## AuH20

> now we wait for the AJ rebuttal.


But he has a much smaller media footprint.

----------


## phill4paul

> They already are. They released a statement during the broadcast !! 
> 
> THAT was NO accident!
> 
> The gun grabbers will be toasting AJ tonight, sadly.


  Surely that wasn't pre-planned. Surely.

----------


## Danke

He took the 911 bait.

----------


## AuH20

> He took the 911 bait.


Like a largemouthed bass that hadn't eaten in days.

----------


## TER

> He took the 911 bait.


He answered it pretty good I think

----------


## itshappening

Now CNN are interviewing a masked man from anonymous.  

Tonight is a hoot.

----------


## itshappening

> Pretty much. Especially with the White House addressing the petition. The press will nudge this out. Watch. These are professional PSYOPs outfits dressed as the 4th estate.


cuts of him ranting saying i've got 50 firearms and 1776 starts now... Obama will stand up and say "FOLKS, people like that shouldn't have guns, in my opinion and I think the American people will agree."

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

Good god. Epic fail.

----------


## itshappening

When Obama justifies a gun confiscation program he's going to highlight this... 

"is it right for some people to have 50 firearms and claim that 1776 starts now?  The American people don't think people like that should have guns... "

----------


## Carehn

> What would you have said about 9/11 when Piers asks : "do you believe Bush was behind it?"


I would have said I don't know, and explained why I do know $#@! went down that the public has not been told about. I would has said 'You would have to be some kind of halfwit to think 7 just imploded because of a fire. That alone should spring interest in anyone left who is not completely brain dead.  

Then I would have said when PM told me to calm down and have a debat.... 

*This is not a god damn debate!!! Your talking about using force against me to take away my rights!!! You advocate confiscating my $#@! and ask me to be $#@!ing calm about it!!!!*

----------


## FrankRep

*ON Drudge Report*




*IT'S ON: ALEX JONES VS. PIERS MORGAN...
'1776 WILL COMMENCE AGAIN IF YOU TRY TO TAKE OUR FIREARMS'...*

*'You're a hatchet man of the New World Order'...*

*White House Intervenes...*

----------


## jclay2

> *This is not a god damn debate!!! Your talking about using force against me to take away my rights!!! You advocate confiscating my $#@! and ask me to be $#@!ing calm about it!!!!*


EXACTLY!!!!! Deporting this paid shill would be nice compared to what he deserves.

----------


## QuickZ06

That brit accent at the end had me rolling.

----------


## Immortal Technique

CNN (HD) , Piers Morgan Tonight

SUICIDE MASS MURDER PILLS !

lol

----------


## green73

> Here's how it works. Bring up the 911 howitzer at a key junction of the debate. Imply the president micromanaged it. Let the subject squirm abit. Debate Over.


A sensible person could have really made hay there. "It totally was inside job. I can't give you names because whoever orchestrated it obviously works in the shadows. But this is why it obviously was a false flag...FACT...FACT...FACT etc." 

Problem with Aj is he isn't an experienced debater. Whenever a caller challenges him he shouts them down and hangs up.

----------


## awake

This wasn't a debate, it was an infomercial. A fine piece of well scripted drama to smooth the way for nasty things to come.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

"Why did you get fired from the Daily Mirror for putting out fake stories. You're a hatchet man of the New World Order. You're a hatchet man! And I'm going to say this here, you think you're a tough guy? Have me back with a boxing ring and I'll wear red, white, and blue, and you'll wear your Jolly Roger."

Most epic burn of piers morgan ever

----------


## phill4paul

> *ON Drudge Report*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT'S ON: ALEX JONES VS. PIERS MORGAN...
> '1776 WILL COMMENCE AGAIN IF YOU TRY TO TAKE OUR FIREARMS'...*
> 
> *'You're a hatchet man of the New World Order'...*
> ...


  Well timed. Am I to believe that the White House just happened to be tuning in. LOLOLOL.

----------


## itshappening

trust me, Obama and Biden will reference AJ saying why do people like that need guns when they bring in a confiscation program.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I missed the actual interview but caught part of Piers and Alan "torture is good" Dershowitz, and then Kennedy after that. Just listening to them, the story seemed to be that Alex Jones, the Tea Party and NRA are racists that want to oppress evryone, and should never have guns. Also that many of them, especially Alex, are dangerous, stark raving, mentally ill lunatics.

Oh yeah, also found out that guns are WMDs.

----------


## phill4paul

> "Why did you get fired from the Daily Mirror for putting out fake stories. You're a hatchet man of the New World Order. You're a hatchet man! And I'm going to say this here, you think you're a tough guy? Have me back with a boxing ring and I'll wear red, white, and blue, and you'll wear your Jolly Roger."
> 
> Most epic burn of piers morgan ever


  That was pretty freakin' good. Lol.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

The guy just makes us look bad. But him imitating Piers at the end was hilarious.

----------


## AuH20

> trust me, Obama and Biden will reference AJ saying why do people like that need guns when they bring in a confiscation program.


*RULE 12: Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it." Cut off the support network and isolate the target from sympathy. Go after people and not institutions; people hurt faster than institutions. (This is cruel, but very effective. Direct, personalized criticism and ridicule works.)*

----------


## Ben Bernanke

Jeremy Clarkson's burn was pretty good too though

----------


## vita3

Alex Jones is an interesting & passionate individual. 

He certainly speakes for himself.

----------


## phx420

I don't know why some of you are convinced Alex Jones won't be completely swept under the carpet... you really think Obama would ever utter his name

----------


## green73

> Really?  I don't know.  Most people I talk to don't even know the truth about the Gulf of Tonkin nonincident.  Many more will learn about it tonight because of AJ.


I hope you are right. Far fewer will google it based on his behavior.

----------


## JK/SEA

lots of different ways to debate and defend the 2nd amendment. Larry Pratt, well informed, calm, intelligent, and called a stupid little man by Morgan. AJ ...abrasive, well informed, intelligent, loud. Ripped to shreds by Morgan and Dershowitz after AJ leaves...take your pick.

----------


## itshappening

He won't utter his name but he will say:  "there are people with 50 firearms who say 1776 is starting again, these people shouldn't have guns, the American people demand action and I intend to take such action. "

----------


## green73

> Lawford: Thomas Jefferson said the 2nd amendment needs to be revisited every 20 years.  ???  WTF


I stopped watching. Please tell me some douchebag didn't say that.

----------


## itshappening

Yes he said that.

----------


## misean

I was always on the fence about this guy being a fraud.  It's clear to me he is after tonight. He doesn't care about defending the Second Amendment.He's Donald Trump but worse.

----------


## AuH20

Someone posted this on my rifle forum. I nearly broke my neck from the sheer laughter created by this statement:

_"This is a train wreck. This is gonna go on for another half hour?  It wouldn't surprise me at this point if Jones pulled 2 pistols out and started blasting holes in the ceiling like Yosemite Sam."_

----------


## phx420

We could only dream of Obama entertaining our challenge

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

Damn.

----------


## Chieppa1

> He won't utter his name but he will say:  "there are people with 50 firearms who say 1776 is starting again, these people shouldn't have guns, the American people demand action and I intend to take such action. "


And then the American people, a nice group of them, will do just what Jones said actually, "the Republic will rise again". 

If Obama makes that speech, and says he's coming into people's homes for their guns, he loses. All the public and media support doesn't mean $#@! when the informed aren't even listening. 

I just cut Jones a break. Tired of people blaming individuals for the destruction of this "movement". Sure, it's Alex Jones. Not the mindless masses that will proudly admit they ignore politics unless it's right in front of them.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

I've only watched the first segment so far, but Alex Jones is tearing that neo-tory a new $#@!. I'm surprised they let AJ on CNN. Hopefully some of the viewers actually research what AJ is saying.

Now on to watch Alex finish stomping a mudhole in this Tea Drinking Surrender Monkey and walk it dry

----------


## TheTexan

I have no comment on this interview at this time.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty



----------


## green73

> The soul of William Cooper is crying somewhere.


He wasn't perfect. I can't remember where he goes wrong--i should have written it down I guess--but it was enough for me to turn off the interview in disgust.

----------


## TheTexan

> I've only watched the first segment so far, but Alex Jones is tearing that neo-tory a new $#@!. I'm surprised they let AJ on CNN. Hopefully some of the viewers actually research what AJ is saying.


I hope you're right.  AJ very obviously lost the "debate"... but maybe it did get a few people googlin'

----------


## TheTexan

> I've only watched the first segment so far, but Alex Jones is tearing that neo-tory a new $#@!. I'm surprised they let AJ on CNN. Hopefully some of the viewers actually research what AJ is saying.


I hope you're right.  AJ very obviously lost the "debate"... but maybe it did get a few people googlin'

----------


## AuH20

Super Saiyan was in Manhattan tonight!

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

Can somebody just get the part where he rages. "1776 willl commence again if you try to take our firearms." ?

----------


## Cutlerzzz

Jones came off as completely insane. Sorry, he might be 100% correct on this, but he was completely inarticulate, all over the place, and sounded like a raving lunatic. Every time he sounded like he was getting started on making a great point, he would change subject before getting into detail.

----------


## TER

> I hope you're right.  AJ very obviously lost the "debate"... but maybe it did get a few people googlin'


That's what I'm hoping too.  I guess everyone here is hoping this.

----------


## BSU kid

*Creator of the 'Deport Piers Morgan' Petition Loses It on Piers Morgan's Show*

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/polit...ns-show/60697/

----------


## Jeremy

> Can somebody just get the part where he rages. "1776 willl commence again if you try to take our firearms." ?


  Peirs looked legitimately afraid after that.

----------


## green73

> That brit accent at the end had me rolling.


It was offensive and displayed the absolute worst in American chauvinism.

----------


## Michael Landon

I absolutely loved that.

- ML

----------


## Carehn

> It was offensive and displayed the absolute worst in American chauvinism.


O calm down you.

----------


## jmdrake

> CNN (HD) , Piers Morgan Tonight
> 
> SUICIDE MASS MURDER PILLS !
> 
> lol


Alex kicked his butt!  However I wish he had brought the fact that the VA tech shooter used handguns.  Also a gun wielding civilian stopped the Oklahoma shooter.

----------


## Pisces

I had low expectations after reading some of the comments here. I just watched the youtube videos and other than the yelling parts, it wasn't that bad. Of course the yelling parts are probably what most will remember. I think he tried to be calm but just couldn't help himself.

----------


## presence

> I had low expectations after reading some of the comments here. I just watched the youtube videos and other than the yelling parts, it wasn't that bad. Of course the yelling parts are probably what most will remember. I think he tried to be calm but just couldn't help himself.


That's what I'm sayin' I just watched it twice more.  AJ did great; got his temper up a few times but he OWNED Morgan at an away game, was intellectually/statistically on his $#@!, and was true to the meaning of the second amendment.

Morgan did play him as the crazy on the rest of the show... but if you go back and listen to Alex and you're a liberty lover there's not to much to disagree on.

Try spittin' that much pro 2nd on Morgan's show CNN LIVE!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Hahaha. Complete and total ownage. Pierce needs stiches. Alot of them. 

I can't believe all this really got said on air. Amazing 

Thank you Alex Jones for standing up for our NATURAL HUMAN RIGHTS!

----------


## MelissaCato

> Every time he sounded like he was getting started on making a great point, he would change subject before getting into detail.


Maybe to some people .. but alot of people only need a few key words to know history on a targeted subject. That's exactly what AJ did. Brilliant if you ask me. Seriously though, if you watch it again, write down all his key words and subjects ... LOL the number is impressive in such a short amount of time - if you care to know what I think.

----------


## green73

> O calm down you.


Yeah, mocking how the English speak is hiLARious. Espescially since their working class folk have a better command of the language than most American PhDs.

----------


## Carehn

> I had low expectations after reading some of the comments here. I just watched the youtube videos and other than the yelling parts, it wasn't that bad. Of course the yelling parts are probably what most will remember. I think he tried to be calm but just couldn't help himself.


Alex could cure cancer and many at libertyforest still would not approve. Buts thats ok. AJ is only one guy that chooses to be a little crazy when he really supports something. Its working seeing how he has a trillion listeners now.

----------


## Carehn

> Yeah, mocking how the English speak is hiLARious. Espescially since their working class folk have a better command of the language than most American PhDs.


Ya, ok. I would not have done it and I don't advocate it but It was funny and, and, and, $#@! Piers Morgan!

----------


## belian78

Oh my...  That was deliciously entertaining!  Tactful?  No, but most certainly entertaining.  Think about it folks, you get access to the MSM, the mighty beast itself.  And you proceed to make their mouthpiece look absolutely ridiculous while actually making very good points, and generally making a complete $#@!show of that bastard Morgan's show.  People were probably so damn shocked at what they were seeing, what Jones was saying might not have had a chanced to be dismissed out of hand.  Pretty darn successful after all I'd say.

----------


## presence

> Alex could cure cancer


^^^




> That's exactly what AJ did. Brilliant if you  ask me. Seriously though, if you watch it again, write down all his key  words and subjects .


^^^

----------


## specsaregood

> Yeah, mocking how the English speak is hiLARious. Espescially since their working class folk have a better command of the language than most American PhDs.


Here is the thing, many americans don't like panty-waisted limeys or their silly accent.

----------


## jlaker

I loved this interview. I think he did great. AJ will get the younger people's attention with him being him. Information is so easy to 
get and easy to look up maybe he will get some people researching on the web. If he was boring who would give him a second 
Thought? Plus I loved seeing piers so pissed when he told him to go back home if he liked not having guns legal. Lol! " your a 
Foreigner, a turn coat."

----------


## AuH20

Easily one of the best bits he ever did:

----------


## pacelli

Wonderful entertainment, more than " 5 minutes hate" (Orwell, 1984). 

They are still going to move on the guns. They are making this 'debate' a spectacle for good reason. They wouldnt have invited alex if they couldnt predict it would go this way. 

This is the part of the script called "reaction". And anyone who has ever listened to Alex knows what comes next....

----------


## MelissaCato

"but first you've got to get mad" !!! who said that ?  

Those are the new people and viewers Alex will recruit to him - with this interview.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> He won't utter his name but he will say:  "there are people with 50 firearms who say 1776 is starting again, these people shouldn't have guns, the American people demand action and I intend to take such action. "


Yep, they won't give Alex a lot of play, other than the craziest part of the rant. After Alex was gone, they were equating him to the NRA, Tea Party, GOP, etc. Add it on to the list of smears they use now: white-male, racist, slavery loving, women hating (binders full of women!), gay bashing, anti-Semites with assault weapons who are dangerous and stark raving mad. The level of propaganda has now reached that of war-time, designed to dehumanize and justify any actions taken against the evil ones.

----------


## pacelli

> I loved this interview. I think he did great. AJ will get the younger people's attention with him being him. Information is so easy to 
> get and easy to look up maybe he will get some people researching on the web. If he was boring who would give him a second 
> Thought? Plus I loved seeing piers so pissed when he told him to go back home if he liked not having guns legal. Lol! " your a 
> Foreigner, a turn coat."


Piers Morgan is an actor reading a script.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Alex broke a lot of eggs tonight, but the result is a great omelette. Jones walked into Piers' show knowing it was NOT going to be a rational conversation, but an attack interview backed-up by follow-up character assassination interviews with other Anti-Jones guests. Loaded questions, factoids and phrases pushed out in rat-a-tat fashion, cutting off every answer with a follow-uploaded question designed to roll the discussion towards the mainstream narrative. WHICH IS EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED. 

Jones countered with rapid flourishes of rat-a-tat alternative points for open minded viewers to pursue online (the closed-minded ones are hopeless). The open-minded were probably asking, "why is Piers forcing this guy to rush every statement, and interrupts Jones every single time 5 seconds into his answers?" The fact that Piers goes almost entirely unconfrontational when talking to guests he agrees with, reinforces he was being attack dog with Jones. 

By mocking Piers' speaking style, Alex was refusing to give the attack interview legitimacy, and would not back down and be a potted plant while the host framed everything along establishment lines. And please remember whatever higher ratings this show got were from *Jones' viewers* watching it, not establishment-hypnotized viewers. The open-minded will be woken up, the rest will sleep.

----------


## MelissaCato

Alex Jones is still Trending 2nd on the Second Amendment !!!

----------


## green73

> Here is the thing, many americans don't like panty-waisted limeys or their silly accent.


I love the English accent. Well not that $#@! from northern England. But down south? mellifluous.

----------


## Carehn

> Easily one of the best bits he ever did:


lol i remember that

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Like any Presidential Debate, the vast majority of the population that actually hears anything about it will hear nothing but spin from the leftists. The full "interview" will not be seen by many.

----------


## green73

Wenzel:


> Wow, I told you to bring popcorn. In a very passionate manner, Alex lets Piers Morgan have it. And it is important that Alex brought up the many millions killed by governments, in countries where guns were confiscated. That's the real reason guns must not be taken from citizens---for protection should a government ever become totalitarian, in the manner they became totalitarian and mass murdering countries when Stalin, Mao and Hitler took control.
> 
> Not all will like Alex's passion, but he is on worldwide television standing up to an apologist for the state. We need more of it, with each using his own style and technique. Our job is to explain the important points Alex was trying to make.
> 
> VIDEO


http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...lex-jones.html

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> You may be right. No sane person acts like this unless they have some kind of agenda.


It's not a grand conspiracy.  He wants a bigger name for himself and everything that comes with that: fame, recognition, bank account, etc.

The squeaky wheel gets the grease.  It's the same reason the most popular youtube channels are people portraying these over-the-top cartoon personalities in their videos.  Philip DeFranco come to mind.

----------


## FrankRep

> It's not a grand conspiracy.  He wants a bigger name for himself and everything that comes with that: fame, recognition, bank account, etc.
> 
> The squeaky wheel gets the grease.  It's the same reason the most popular youtube channels are people portraying these over-the-top cartoon personalities in their videos.  Philip DeFranco come to mind.


Alex Jones is in the entertainment business. The more grandstanding he does, the more attention and website hits he gets.

I don't blame him for that.

----------


## torchbearer

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## JK/SEA

was Thomas Paine in the entertainment business? he sold 100,000 copies of Common Sense....500,000 from pirated copies...

----------


## specsaregood

> I love the English accent. Well not that $#@! from northern England. But down south? mellifluous.


I'd go with annoying and overtly douchey.  To each their own.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I would have said I don't know, and explained why I do know $#@! went down that the public has not been told about. I would has said 'You would have to be some kind of halfwit to think 7 just imploded because of a fire. That alone should spring interest in anyone left who is not completely brain dead.  
> 
> Then I would have said when PM told me to calm down and have a debat.... 
> 
> *This is not a god damn debate!!! Your talking about using force against me to take away my rights!!! You advocate confiscating my $#@! and ask me to be $#@!ing calm about it!!!!*


Best comment so far. +rep.

Umm, folks, I hate to break it to you, but the talking is *over*.

This is an imperial presidency that has already eviscerated key constitutional and natural rights, without so much as a blink of an eye.

This is a government that has openly, publicly, declared it can *kill you* whenever it feels like it, just on it's say so alone.

It is now foursquare coming after your guns, and no $#@!ing fooling.

The only "epic fail" is that ten million Alex Jones' are not out in the $#@!ing streets right now.

----------


## FrankRep

Glenn Beck's The Blaze.com:


*Alex Jones Goes Ballistic Debating Gun Control With Piers Morgan: ’1776 Will Commence Again If You Try to Take Our Firearms!’*
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/alex...-our-firearms/

----------


## jclay2

> Alex Jones is in the entertainment business. The more grandstanding he does, the more attention and website hits he gets.
> 
> I don't blame him for that.


You do know that he advertises his prisonplanet.tv memberships and says to give out the $50 annual subscription to 30 people right? Sure he is going to make some money along the way, but what he is doing is from the heart. There is a reason he was doing broadcasts on Christmas and New Years about the second amendment. He is 100% in this to wake people up.

----------


## presence

> Our job is to explain the important points Alex was trying to make.



^^^

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Alex had a great opportunity to nail Piers on faulty statistics. Lies, damned lies, and Piers' statistics.

Piers kept comparing the absolute numbers of gun murders in the US to the UK. Duh, there is a hugh population difference. You can only compare "per capita" rates!

----------


## ZENemy

I hate to say it but I think the main stream idiots in this country might like they just saw. Maybe our problem (the liberty movement, if you will) all along was our articulate arguments and cogent logic. 

Maybe they need a little Alex Jones 

I thought it was over the top, but great fun, AJ said the right things but I really wish he would have laid his facts out just a tiny bit better and in a calmer fashion.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Yeah, mocking how the English speak is hiLARious. Espescially since their working class folk have a better command of the language than most American PhDs.


Yeah, totally unnecessary. He had Piers dead to rights with his points. Why'd he have to start ranting? From my memory, 2 minutes sobbing victims, 8 minutes truth, 7 minutes rants, 30 minutes 'here's a prime example of why we need gun laws.'

----------


## jlaker

> Piers Morgan is an actor reading a script.


Aren't they all?

----------


## itshappening

Mocking the accent was a waste of time he should have used that time to call Morgan a propagandist who thinks he's cool because he got invited the White House and hung out with Obama. He should have drove home the Daily Mirror firing for putting out fake stories again and the fact that Lord Justice Leveson - a senior High court judge who led an inquiry into phone hacking - called his testimony (via live satellite from the US) a pack of lies

----------


## BenIsForRon

> like I said...NOBODY WATCHES PIERS MORGAN
> 
> his ratings are atrocious
> 
> just enjoy the entertaining and scything rant by alex for what it was


this,

I haven't laughed like that in a while.

----------


## itshappening

Lord Justice Leveson has described former Daily Mirror editor Piers Morgan's assertion that he had no knowledge of alleged phone hacking as "utterly unpersuasive", and said the practice may well have occurred at the title in the late 1990s.

Morgan was asked during his evidence to the Leveson inquiry about an interview he gave Press Gazette in 2007 when he said that phone hacking was an "investigative practice that everyone knows was going on at almost every paper in Fleet Street for years".

In his testimony, Morgan, who now hosts a chatshow on CNN in New York, downplayed the comment as "passing on rumours that I'd heard" and said that there was no phone hacking at the Daily Mirror under his editorship from 1995 to 2004.

"Overall, Mr Morgan's attempt to push back from his own bullish statement to the Press Gazette was utterly unpersuasive," said Leveson in his report on the culture, practices and ethics of the press, published on Thursday. "This was not, in any sense at all, a convincing answer."

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012...eveson-inquiry

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Wow.... 

He was relentless. Just relentless... 

I loved it, and I don't even like Alex Jones but he did very well... the accent was a bit too far but overall it was great. 

Too bad his audience is bigger than Morgans...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Mocking the accent was a waste of time he should have used that time to call Morgan a propagandist who thinks he's cool because he got invited the White House and hung out with Obama. He should have drove home the Daily Mirror firing for putting out fake stories again and the fact that Lord Justice Leveson - a senior High court judge who led an inquiry into phone hacking - called his testimony (via live satellite from the US) a pack of lies


Mocking his accent was much more efficient

----------


## mport1

May be the first time I've ever been rooting for Piers Morgan (although obviously not for his argument)...

----------


## AuH20

Interesting post made on another board I frequent:




> Everyone hand wringing about how Jones came off as too aggro conveniently forgets the we just tried being reasonable, and we got a big handful of $#@! for it. It's high time we got in some faces. There IS no reasoning with these people. It doesn't matter how cogent your arguments are, or how reasonable you try to be. They do not CARE. They are True Believers, and nothing is going to sway them.
> 
> Is Alex Jones a kook? Pretty much. He believes some weird stuff, but that doesn't hurt anybody. He DOES have the proper distrust of authority that makes him uniquely American, and the courage to say what's on his mind. Thomas Jefferson noted that such a mentality was so important to preserving the nation, that it was worth having to occasionally put down a rebellion in order to preserve. And we sit here and badmouth a guy with the right attitude and wonder why we're getting pwned.
> 
> When are folks on our side going to realize that the leftists fight like alley cats, with every dirty trick they can find: they hold nothing back, and if you corner them, they will always have "Because $#@! you!" as a holdout. Our conceding them that advantage has steadily eroded our position over the years, to the point that we're on the verge of slipping into communism. They are perfectly comfortable with anger and emotion, but somehow they have deballed us to the point that we think their clearly superior tactics are somehow losing strategies. Damn it, when you're dealing with people who find "Because $#@! you!" is a valid argument, you use it back or you get curb stomped just like we were in the election.
> 
> The enemy determines the rules of engagement. Any other plan is a handicap that leads to loss after loss. As long as the right acts like a bunch of pussies, decrying and denouncing those on our side who are fed up and let it be known, we're going to keep losing.
> 
> The left doesn't HAVE any rules, except the ones they want us to follow. Whatever sins you might lay at Jones's feet, he clearly knows this ain't a debating club, it's a damned fight. We need to realize that, too.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> I hate to say it but I think the main stream idiots in this country might like they just saw. Maybe our problem (the liberty movement, if you will) all along was our articulate arguments and cogent logic. 
> 
> Maybe they need a little Alex Jones 
> 
> I thought it was over the top, but great fun, AJ said the right things but I really wish he would have laid his facts out just a tiny bit better and in a calmer fashion.


+1, at last somebody gets it, this is a two front battle for the minds of people. Left brain (logic, articulate arguments), and right brain ("but first you've got to get mad"). 

If somebody is using the whole "calm, rational" stage to frame everything as "constitutionalists are irresponsible, we really must take away guns to protect the children," and are using the latter as emotional shields, you have to counter the framing, not just make articulate points. Jones prevented the emotional framing from ever settling in, and that's why Piers needed to do the follow-up segments with establishment shills, in order to restore the narrative he wanted.

----------


## Anti Federalist

+rep




> Interesting post made on another board I frequent:


Everyone hand wringing about how Jones came off as too aggro conveniently forgets the we just tried being reasonable, and we got a big handful of $#@! for it. It's high time we got in some faces. There IS no reasoning with these people. It doesn't matter how cogent your arguments are, or how reasonable you try to be. They do not CARE. They are True Believers, and nothing is going to sway them.

Is Alex Jones a kook? Pretty much. He believes some weird stuff, but that doesn't hurt anybody. He DOES have the proper distrust of authority that makes him uniquely American, and the courage to say what's on his mind. Thomas Jefferson noted that such a mentality was so important to preserving the nation, that it was worth having to occasionally put down a rebellion in order to preserve. And we sit here and badmouth a guy with the right attitude and wonder why we're getting pwned.

*When are folks on our side going to realize that the leftists fight like alley cats, with every dirty trick they can find: they hold nothing back, and if you corner them, they will always have "Because $#@! you!" as a holdout. Our conceding them that advantage has steadily eroded our position over the years, to the point that we're on the verge of slipping into communism. They are perfectly comfortable with anger and emotion, but somehow they have deballed us to the point that we think their clearly superior tactics are somehow losing strategies. Damn it, when you're dealing with people who find "Because $#@! you!" is a valid argument, you use it back or you get curb stomped just like we were in the election.*

The enemy determines the rules of engagement. Any other plan is a handicap that leads to loss after loss. As long as the right acts like a bunch of pussies, decrying and denouncing those on our side who are fed up and let it be known, we're going to keep losing.

The left doesn't HAVE any rules, except the ones they want us to follow. Whatever sins you might lay at Jones's feet, he clearly knows this ain't a debating club, it's a damned fight. We need to realize that, too.

----------


## rp4prez

> Interesting post made on another board I frequent:


Well I believe your friend there is pretty dead on.  It's too bad most people in America don't really seem to understand the consequences of turning in guns.  I just am hoping some actually heard what Alex was saying.  Be afraid of governments that takes your self defense.  There are 290 million reasons to not trust a government that takes your right to self defense and that was just last century.

----------


## Anti Federalist

We need a whole lot more of "Because *$#@! YOU!* that's why".

----------


## presence

> Whatever sins you might lay at Jones's feet, he clearly knows this  ain't a debating club, it's a damned fight. We need to realize that,  too.


^^^

----------


## UWDude

That was simply awesome.  Jones made it clear from the get-go he had zero-respect for Piers Morgan.

Piers tried to make it some kind of lawyered, civilized debate, where Morgan got to ask the stupid pointless questions (what kind of guns were used at the shootings) and Jones didn't let the little weasel get away with it.

Best part was when Alex told Morgan to go back to Britain and face his phone hacking charges.

----------


## FrankRep

Alex Jones on guns in America: "The Republic will rise again when you attempt to take our guns"
http://piersmorgan.blogs.cnn.com/201...ns/?hpt=pm_mid

Pro-Gun Advocate Alex Jones Goes Completely Berserk On Piers Morgan's Show: '1776 Will Commence Again!'
http://www.businessinsider.com/alex-...control-2013-1

Alex Jones vs. Piers Morgan: "1776 Will Commence Again If You Try To Take Our Firearms"
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vid..._firearms.html

----------


## radiofriendly

Full video here (in one) : http://iroots.org/2013/01/07/full-vi...rs-morgan-cnn/


Love him or hate him, Alex Jones sure didnt fail to grab attention tonight on Piers Morgans CNN show. The subject, Gun Control.

I wouldnt be surprised if Piers Morgan intended to have Alex Jones on as a paper tiger guestthinking, Hey, Ill have this crazy conspiracy nut on and paint all of the 2nd amendment supporters to be just like this guy! Normally, I would take this position and complain about Alexs appearance. However, in the current, namby pamby political landscape, perhaps its about time we hear some red blooded defense of the Republic. Merica!

What do you think?

----------


## torchbearer

> That was simply awesome. Jones made it clear from the get-go he had zero-respect for Piers Morgan.
> 
> Piers tried to make it some kind of lawyered, civilized debate, where Morgan got to ask the stupid pointless questions (what kind of guns were used at the shootings) and Jones didn't let the little weasel get away with it.
> 
> Best part was when Alex told Morgan to go back to Britain and face his phone hacking charges.


can someone point to the info Alex was talking about? (on phone hacking)

----------


## presence

> can someone point to the info Alex was talking about? (on phone hacking)


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/media/press/cnn-increasingly-twitchy-over-piers-morgans-tabloid-past-as-phone-hacking-scandal-spreads-to-daily-mirror-8223424.html






> For the record, in my time at The Mirror and the News of the World, I  have never hacked a phone, told anybody to hack a phone, nor to my  knowledge published any story obtained from the hacking of a phone.

----------


## torchbearer

> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/media/press/cnn-increasingly-twitchy-over-piers-morgans-tabloid-past-as-phone-hacking-scandal-spreads-to-daily-mirror-8223424.html



bwahahahahaha!!!!!!
say what you will about Alex, but i learn a lot of info from him.

----------


## jmdrake

> Interesting post made on another board I frequent:


And FYI, this is what happens when you try to be polite to someone like Morgan.

----------


## ninepointfive

Alex did great. $#@! the redcoat.

----------


## torchbearer

there was also a CIA operation he mentioned, that i never heard of...

----------


## Bruno

Dominated 90% of the airtime = WIN!

----------


## UWDude

> there was also a CIA operation he mentioned, that i never heard of...


Operation Gladio

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Gladio

of note is the May 31, 1972 Peteano massacre
Magistrate Felice Casson discovered that "the explosives used in the attack came from one of 139 secret weapons depots of a secret army organized under the code name Operation Gladio".[21] Neofascist Vincenzo Vinciguerra confessed in 1984 to judge Felice Casson of having carried out the Peteano terrorist attack, in which three policemen died, *and for which the Red Brigades (BR) had been blamed before.
*

Attack their own people, *kill 3 of their own police*, blame it on the commies.

this was 1972.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Alex Jones on guns in America: "The Republic will rise again when you attempt to take our guns"
> http://piersmorgan.blogs.cnn.com/201...ns/?hpt=pm_mid
> 
> Pro-Gun Advocate Alex Jones Goes Completely Berserk On Piers Morgan's Show: '1776 Will Commence Again!'
> http://www.businessinsider.com/alex-...control-2013-1
> 
> Alex Jones vs. Piers Morgan: "1776 Will Commence Again If You Try To Take Our Firearms"
> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vid..._firearms.html


Thank God SOMEONE has the cojones to take a stand!  Thank you, Alex Jones.

----------


## BenIsForRon

> And FYI, this is what happens when you try to be polite to someone like Morgan.


Important post. 

Alex came prepared.

----------


## presence

> Important post. 
> 
> Alex came prepared.


Agreed, I just bumped it to the bottom of the op.  It was almost the same interview from Piers end... except last time he was totally rude to someone trying to be polite.

----------


## MelissaCato

He is still trending 2nd on Twitter.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Important post. 
> 
> Alex came prepared.


Yes it is and yes he did.

Being calm, polite, "rational and reasonable" gets you dead in this situation.

----------


## AuH20

Yes, they sound scared for once:

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/0...gan-Disturbing




> The fact that Jones and people with this crazy frame of reference are allowed to own arsenals (Jones tells Piers he owns over 50), shows how big this problem is and how hard it is going to be to solve.* We have let this craziness metastasize so much that if we tried to disarm the crazies, we would have 100s of Wacos across the country.* So, we need to do what Piers did tonight and shine a light on the crazies - the more we show them to the larger population, the more their craziness will become apparent.

----------


## presence

..

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Yes it is and yes he did.
> 
> Being calm, polite, "rational and reasonable" gets you dead in this situation.


Well, after showing it to the first people I could, imitating Morgan's accent and going off on tangents does not really help the cause. Though I suppose we were doomed either way. I was the only one laughing. I guess when it's hopeless it's a little bit funnier....

----------


## Tyler_Durden

I don't kow if it's been pointed out yet, but it's on the top of drudge.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

alex jones shouldve said that it was caused by the fail foreign policy of hte last few administrations... and the perpetrators were saudis.

he just made himself look like a loonie.

----------


## TheTexan

> Well, after showing it to the first people I could, imitating Morgan's accent and going off on tangents does not really help the cause. Though I suppose we were doomed either way. I was the only one laughing. I guess when it's hopeless it's a little bit funnier....


I didn't understand what AJ was doing at first, but it's clear now... he was on that stage, making the first shot across the bow, *loud and clear*.

He wasn't there to win a debate.

----------


## torchbearer

> Operation Gladio
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Gladio
> 
> of note is the May 31, 1972 Peteano massacre
> Magistrate Felice Casson discovered that "the explosives used in the attack came from one of 139 secret weapons depots of a secret army organized under the code name Operation Gladio".[21] Neofascist Vincenzo Vinciguerra confessed in 1984 to judge Felice Casson of having carried out the Peteano terrorist attack, in which three policemen died, *and for which the Red Brigades (BR) had been blamed before.
> *
> 
> Attack their own people, *kill 3 of their own police*, blame it on the commies.
> ...






> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UWDude again.



thank you. and i owe you one.

----------


## AuH20

> I didn't understand what AJ was doing at first, but it's clear now... he was on that stage, making the first shot across the bow, *loud and clear*.
> 
> He wasn't there to win a debate.


He may have been attempting to create a Santelli moment.

----------


## torchbearer

> Well, after showing it to the first people I could, imitating Morgan's accent and going off on tangents does not really help the cause. Though I suppose we were doomed either way. I was the only one laughing. I guess when it's hopeless it's a little bit funnier....


counter-
I sent it to a couple hundred people on my list, and all replies thus far are in the awesome category.
i guess it depends on how fragile their vagina is before watching someone perform Molon Labe on national television.

----------


## presence

> He may have been attempting to create a Santelli moment.



http://www.theblaze.com/stories/ramp...sy-money-rant/

----------


## FriedChicken

Its a little surprising to me that so many here think this was a good debate. To the average viewer Alex looked insane - regardless of what facts and truth he brought he packaged them in a way, with his energy and mannerisms, that would give most people pause.

He got some great lines in if only they had been delivered with more cool. He could have been aggressive without appearing to have been out of control (when compared to the usual person in a debate).

Whats done is done. Just wish it had gone differently. Goodnight.

----------


## TheTexan

It reminds me of Ron on Morton Downey Jr.  I actually receive a lot of positive feedback whenever I show that to new people

----------


## UWDude

> Its a little surprising to me that so many here think this was a good debate. To the average viewer Alex looked insane - regardless of what facts and truth he brought he packaged them in a way, with his energy and mannerisms, that would give most people pause.
> 
> He got some great lines in if only they had been delivered with more cool. He could have been aggressive without appearing to have been out of control (when compared to the usual person in a debate).
> 
> Whats done is done. Just wish it had gone differently. Goodnight.


DailyKOS said "this makes it apparent there will be hundreds of WACOS if we try to take their guns, and that is dangerous, blah blah blah"

The best part, was now they are starting to get scared of actually enforcing a ban.
As they should be.
At least jones brought the bluster.

But everyone knows that were a ban actually to happen, there would be 0 Wacos.
The police state has everybody pinned down as an individual vs. the state.

----------


## UWDude

> It reminds me of Ron on Morton Downey Jr.  I actually receive a lot of positive feedback whenever I show that to new people


Yeah, Ron looked real crazy back then.
But he was damn right to put that little sleaze Morton Downey Jr. and his $#@! show where it belonged.

----------


## torchbearer

> Its a little surprising to me that so many here think this was a good debate. To the average viewer Alex looked insane - regardless of what facts and truth he brought he packaged them in a way, with his energy and mannerisms, that would give most people pause.
> 
> He got some great lines in if only they had been delivered with more cool. He could have been aggressive without appearing to have been out of control (when compared to the usual person in a debate).
> 
> Whats done is done. Just wish it had gone differently. Goodnight.


are natural rights up for debate?
perhaps your whole world view is in error.

this segment wasn't for debate, it was for manipulation.

----------


## presence

> It reminds me of Ron on Morton Downey Jr.  I actually receive a lot of positive feedback whenever I show that to new people







*
CLICK IT* for me one more time!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Interesting post made on another board I frequent:


That was very good. +rep. Pass it on to the other guy, if you can.




> Love him or hate him, Alex Jones sure didnt fail to grab attention tonight on Piers Morgans CNN show. The subject, Gun Control.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if Piers Morgan intended to have Alex Jones on as a paper tiger guestthinking, Hey, Ill have this crazy conspiracy nut on and paint all of the 2nd amendment supporters to be just like this guy! Normally, I would take this position and complain about Alexs appearance. However, in the current, namby pamby political landscape, perhaps its about time we hear some red blooded defense of the Republic. Merica!
> 
> What do you think?


I have no doubt whatsoever that they were hoping for a "spectacle" they could use to try to make pro-gun supporters look bad.

Well, they certainly got one! But I suspect it may backfire on them.

They see themselves as the molders & shapers of "public opinion" and  no doubt they think Jones has given them an excellent opportunity to do just that.

The problem is, there is a Law of Diminishing Returns for this kind of thing. There are just too many gun owners who are not "raving nutters" for their attempted "frame-up" to come off.

Citing Jones' comportment is not likely to convince many who aren't already anti-gun (or leaning heavily that way). [This is the diminished return.]

Jones' counter-attack, however, is quite likely to invigorate & inspire those who are already pro-gun (or leaning heavily that way). [This is the backfire.]

That leaves the undecided middle - and I see nothing here to make me think they'll flock _en masse_ to either side of the issue because of this.

* The gun-grabbers may try to make hay out of this, but in order to do so, they'll have to promote Alex Jones and his "We're not gonna take it!" message.*

And that will do a LOT more to fire up the pro-gun forces than it will do for the gun-grabbers - no matter how much they mock & sneer.

In fact, the more mocking & sneering they do, the bigger the hole they're apt to dig for themselves.

What I am most interested in seeing is how fast & furiously the "squishier" gun-rights folks (like those at the NRA) might try to distance themselves from Jones' message.

----------


## QuickZ06

They really set the stage there at the beginning with the interviewing of victims families from the theater shooting in Colorado. The propaganda and spin is insane and millions do not even realize it.

----------


## Tod

These gun-grabbers are like rust.  Every minute they are attacking your freedom (the steel) as surely as oxygen molecules are trying to grab up those iron molecules.  It is incessant, with no quarter given.

----------


## presence

> They really set the stage there at the beginning with the interviewing of victims families from the theater shooting in Colorado. The propaganda and spin is insane and millions do not even realize it.



Nobody is going to be watchin' tubes of that part in 6 months; AJ's flaming 1776 rant will still be going 'round.

----------


## Tod

I got an e-mail from RevPac this evening encouraging me to tell congress that if they cave on the 2nd Amendment I won't vote for them.  It came across as very wimpy to me.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Im nt the biggest aj fan in the world.. to much of a blowhard for my taste.

But he does more good that bad...he sticks to his guns(literally and figuratively)-he says what we wish we had the balls to. He may go a little to hard...most people aren't going hard enough.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> counter-
> I sent it to a couple hundred people on my list, and all replies thus far are in the awesome category.
> i guess it depends on how fragile their vagina is before watching someone peform Molon Labe on national television.


Lmao. Members on this site? The majority of mainstream America has no context to put AJ in. They will use this to further portray honest, pro 2nd Amendment citizens, as looney toons who feel that 9/11 was orchestrated by the government. The truth is not the issue. The issue is people joining our cause. Alex Jones is poison to that cause. Whether he be cointel or not. He knew damn well what he was doing. There was no need to stray from logical points of SSRI's and gun statistics of Austrailia and Switzerland to WTC7 being brought down by explosives and boxing matches. Oh, and by the way, the people I showed this video to was my mom and other close family. They were utterly disgusted with Jones's rant/s. (having no context of the man and his personality, mind you) But like you say, their vagina must just be fragile. What was that about Alex Jones being taken to a wood shed? Maybe you should watch it before dropping to your knees at the alter of a man who portrays 'us' all as racist crackpots. (Again the truth is not the issue at hand.. especially when I have to take time distancing myself from the sensationalist every other goddamn time liberty is mentioned) The only reason this incidence is in the least bit funny is that I believe we are far too gone. But for the record, $#@! Alex Jones. And his often times incoherent assortment of facts/sensationalist propaganda. Minus the facts, for anyone who isn't liberty predisposed. (as in, what they regard his type of entertainment as)

----------


## AuH20



----------


## Tod

> That was very good. +rep. Pass it on to the other guy, if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt whatsoever that they were hoping for a "spectacle" they could use to try to make pro-gun supporters look bad.
> 
> Well, they certainly got one! But I suspect it may backfire on them.
> 
> They see themselves as the molders & shapers of "public opinion" and  no doubt they think Jones has given them an excellent opportunity to do just that.
> ...


Those in the middle, who don't feel passionately one way or the other, are guaranteed to say that it is only reasonable that we should place SOME restrictions (such as a limit on magazine size) because they think it sounds "moderate" and "reasonable", a middle-of-the-road approach.

----------


## torchbearer

> Lmao. Members on this site? The majority of mainstream America has no context to put AJ in. They will use this to further portray honest, pro 2nd Amendment citizens, as looney toons who feel that 9/11 was orchestrated by the government. The truth is not the issue. The issue is people joining our cause. Alex Jones is poison to that cause. Whether he be cointel or not. He knew damn well what he was doing. There was no need to stray from logical points of SSRI's and gun statistics of Austrailia and Switzerland to WTC7 being brought down by explosives and boxing matches. Oh, and by the way, the people I showed this video to was my mom and other close family. They were utterly disgusted with Jones's rant/s. (having no context of the man and his personality, mind you) But like you say, their vagina must just be fragile. What was that about Alex Jones being taken to a wood shed? Maybe you should watch it before dropping to your knees at the alter of a man who portrays 'us' all as racist crackpots. (Again the truth is not the issue at hand.. especially when I have to take time distancing myself from the sensationalist every other goddamn time liberty is mentioned) The only reason this incidence is in the least bit funny is that I believe we are far too gone. But for the record, $#@! Alex Jones. And his often times incoherent assortment of facts/sensationalist propaganda. Minus the facts, for anyone who isn't liberty predisposed. (as in, what they regard his type of entertainment as)


my list consist of family and friends in louisiana.
not libertarians.
not people on this site.
republican voters in the state of louisiana, thus far, are saying- $#@! yeah- to AJ.

perhaps you have a soft vagina too.

----------


## TheTexan

> Everyone hand wringing about how Jones came off as too aggro conveniently forgets the we just tried being reasonable, and we got a big handful of $#@! for it. It's high time we got in some faces. There IS no reasoning with these people. It doesn't matter how cogent your arguments are, or how reasonable you try to be. They do not CARE. They are True Believers, and nothing is going to sway them.
> 
> Is Alex Jones a kook? Pretty much. He believes some weird stuff, but that doesn't hurt anybody. He DOES have the proper distrust of authority that makes him uniquely American, and the courage to say what's on his mind. Thomas Jefferson noted that such a mentality was so important to preserving the nation, that it was worth having to occasionally put down a rebellion in order to preserve. And we sit here and badmouth a guy with the right attitude and wonder why we're getting pwned.
> 
> When are folks on our side going to realize that the leftists fight like alley cats, with every dirty trick they can find: they hold nothing back, and if you corner them, they will always have "Because $#@! you!" as a holdout. Our conceding them that advantage has steadily eroded our position over the years, to the point that we're on the verge of slipping into communism. They are perfectly comfortable with anger and emotion, but somehow they have deballed us to the point that we think their clearly superior tactics are somehow losing strategies. Damn it, when you're dealing with people who find "Because $#@! you!" is a valid argument, you use it back or you get curb stomped just like we were in the election.
> 
> The enemy determines the rules of engagement. Any other plan is a handicap that leads to loss after loss. As long as the right acts like a bunch of pussies, decrying and denouncing those on our side who are fed up and let it be known, we're going to keep losing.
> 
> The left doesn't HAVE any rules, except the ones they want us to follow. Whatever sins you might lay at Jones's feet, he clearly knows this ain't a debating club, it's a damned fight. We need to realize that, too.


I owe you more than a few reps.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> DailyKOS said "this makes it apparent there will be hundreds of WACOS if we try to take their guns, and that is dangerous, blah blah blah"
> 
> *The best part, was now they are starting to get scared of actually enforcing a ban.*
> As they should be.
> At least jones brought the bluster.
> 
> But everyone knows that were a ban actually to happen, there would be 0 Wacos.
> The police state has everybody pinned down as an individual vs. the state.


Really??? Says who. They don't give a mother$#@! about Alex Jones with regards to proposing the ban. All he did was just further solidify the opposition's assertment that certain people shouldn't have guns. It would have happened anyways so I really don't particularly care. I just find it somewhat annoying how some people with a podium portray the (movement).

----------


## FrankRep

Piers Morgan has a Gun Control Agenda so Reason and Common Sense will not work on him. 

You will save yourself many headaches by realizing that.

----------


## AuH20

> Really??? Says who. They don't give a mother$#@! about Alex Jones with regards to proposing the ban. All he did was just further solidify the oppositions assertment that certain people shouldn't have guns. It would have happened anyways so I really don't particularly care. I just find it somewhat annoying how some people with a podium portray the (movement).


True, but how many don't really have their mind made up already??? A very small percentage. The battle lines have been drawn.

----------


## TheTexan

> Really??? Says who. They don't give a mother$#@! about Alex Jones with regards to proposing the ban. All he did was just further solidify the oppositions assertment that certain people shouldn't have guns. It would have happened anyways so I really don't particularly care. I just find it somewhat annoying how some people with a podium portray the (movement).


Rewatch that first half.  You take his opening rant there in the first half, and _tell me_ that AJ wasn't 100% in the right.  All the way up to and including 1776.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> my list consist of family and friends in louisiana.
> not libertarians.
> not people on this site.
> republican voters in the state of louisiana, thus far, are saying- $#@! yeah- to AJ.
> 
> perhaps you have a soft vagina too.


Haha. $#@! you. Simply put, AJ is a cancerous wart on the $#@! of America. He turns off more people than he brings in. Type in 'Alex Jones' on youtube and let me know what the blank tries to fill in. Is it 'Alex Jones is crazy,' or 'Alex Jones goes crazy?' A little bit of homework since I really don't remember. I remember it wasn't good. No need to get butthurt that your (probable) idol is most likely controlled opposition. Ever seen him get taken to a wood shed? Or were you too busy watching him berate legitimate callers who were just unaware of certain specifics. Oh, and again, $#@! you.

----------


## Ranger29860

The ONLY part I thought may have been handled better was the accent part. I see why he did it and I understand his reasoning but I feel that might have been a bit much. 

Everything else was spot on and more truth on television than I have seen in awhile. Peirs had no clue what hit him and kept trying to go back on script and Alex would not allow it.

----------


## TheTexan

> Haha. $#@! you. Simply put, AJ is a cancerous wart on the $#@! of America. He turns off more people than he brings in. Type in 'Alex Jones' on youtube and let me know what the blank tries to fill in. Is it 'Alex Jones is crazy,' or 'Alex Jones goes crazy?'


Newsflash, most of America thinks YOU are crazy.

Don't get me wrong, AJ is a crazy bastard.  For sure.  My point is they think we are ALL crazy.

----------


## AuH20

The CNN producer was crying from Alex Jones ad libbing?????? Is that true?

----------


## torchbearer

> Haha. $#@! you. Simply put, AJ is a cancerous wart on the $#@! of America. He turns off more people than he brings in. Type in 'Alex Jones' on youtube and let me know what the blank tries to fill in. Is it 'Alex Jones is crazy,' or 'Alex Jones goes crazy?' A little bit of homework since I really don't remember. I remember it wasn't good. No need to get butthurt that your (probable) idol is most likely controlled opposition. Ever seen him get taken to a wood shed? Or were you too busy watching him berate legitimate callers who were just unaware of certain specifics. Oh, and again, $#@! you.


at least, you are getting into the spirit.
but just to inform the completely misinform.... i'm not the one who wants to infringe on your natural rights.
so yeah, get pissed...
but i'm not the one wanting to aggress against you.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Rewatch that first half.  You take his opening rant there in the first half, and _tell me_ that AJ wasn't 100% in the right.  All the way up to and including 1776.


Read my posts as I was watching the first half. That is besides the point. People get so damn turned off by his rhetoric that they tune out what I am trying to tell them. I want not to be associated with the man and his brand of entertainment. I'm not even upset about it, I laughed my ass off watching Alex Jones. Hearing some people say this was a plus for the movement is hilarious. Perhaps it's because I'm already sound in the fact that they will approve the ban and come that I really don't care. I was simply letting people know his rant/s are not (a) positive.

----------


## TheTexan

> The CNN producer was crying from Alex Jones ad libbing?????? Is that true?


I do so very hope so.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Newsflash, most of America thinks YOU are crazy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, AJ is a crazy bastard.  For sure.  My point is they think we are ALL crazy.


And my point is Alex Jones doesn't help my case when I try to explain to family that I have logical positions and am, in fact, quite sane and aware of what's going on.

----------


## AuH20

> Read my posts as I was watching the first half. That is besides the point. People get so damn turned off by his rhetoric that they tune out what I am trying to tell them. I want not to be associated with the man and his brand of entertainment. I'm not even upset about it, I laughed my ass off watching Alex Jones. Hearing some people say this was a plus for the movement is hilarious. Perhaps it's because I'm already sound in the fact that they will approve the ban and come that I really don't care. I was simply letting people know his rant/s are not (a) positive.


In terms of PR, I agree with you. But at this point, PR is the least of our concerns to be honest.  In terms of open defiance, it was pretty spectacular.

----------


## TheTexan

> Read my posts as I was watching the first half. That is besides the point. People get so damn turned off by his rhetoric that they tune out what I am trying to tell them. I want not to be associated with the man and his brand of entertainment. I'm not even upset about it, I laughed my ass off watching Alex Jones. Hearing some people say this was a plus for the movement is hilarious. Perhaps it's because I'm already sound in the fact that they will approve the ban and come that I really don't care. I was simply letting people know his rant/s are not (a) positive.


This was most likely the first time someone has gotten into someone's face on mainstream media and told them point blank that if they take our guns, we have the right to put them six feet under.

It needed to be said, and it needed to be said _forcefully_.  Like AJ or not, he got that message through.

----------


## Golding

That was thoroughly entertaining.  Say what you will about Alex Jones, but he is about as angry about the BS we go through as everyone ought to be.  Smug talking heads like Piers Morgan don't deserve to be spoken to with consideration.  They deserve to be belittled with facts, as was done in this interview.  Factually, Piers was being overpowered.

Piers' goal was obvious.  Make gun owners out to look crazy by using Alex Jones' passionate argumentativeness against him.  He even went to the faithful talking head approach of bringing up Jones' belief that 9/11 was a false flag.

With the understanding that the substance goes over style, Alex Jones hit a homerun by continuously forcing Piers Morgan to dodge the stats.  Britain has banned guns and has the highest violent crime rate in Europe.  The bans don't stop the crime.

----------


## MelissaCato

I'm glad he gave us an update. 




>

----------


## UWDude

> Haha. $#@! you. Simply put, AJ is a cancerous wart on the $#@! of America. He turns off more people than he brings in.


Bull$#@!.  He brings in way more than he turns off.  The whole anti-TSA thing was his work.  He has MILLIONS of listeners every day.  Pussy Piers has maybe a couple hundred thousand.

Aj said more truth in 15 minutes than most people have heard on CNN in 15 years.  He used the 15 minutes to let Piers know he is a stupid $#@!ing douche, and took Piers show to say what he wanted to say, not what Piers wanted to say.

The only thing this did negatively was solidify the anti-gun people, and they are far fewer than they think they are.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> This was most likely the first time someone has gotten into someone's face on mainstream media and told them point blank that if they take our guns, we have the right to put them six feet under.
> 
> It needed to be said, and it needed to be said _forcefully_.  Like AJ or not, he got that message through.


Well, there were some positives. I liked the fact that he spoke on SSRI's and the militirization of the police force. Now when I bring those points up, however, I'll be associated with the rest of his rant. I would like to personally ask AJ what his damn problem is. Why must he $#@! on the facts he brings to the light?

----------


## AuH20

My favorite part was when Jones was talking about the pharmaceutical industry and you could see Morgan getting nervous.

----------


## kahless

> I'm glad he gave us an update.


I watched a little bit of the hotel room update.  I am the only one that feels like I am watching a bad actor just playing a role?  I could see one day this guy coming out to say it was all an act as he launches a progressive mainstream national show that discusses his years playing his current role.

----------


## torchbearer

I sent out the email about this interview(including a youtube) just a few minutes ago...
these are the responses thus far:




> That was so awesome
> 
> Kyle E. Wilkins





> Holy $#@! that was awesome! AGAIN! Not the momma! 
> Angel





> I saw the interview! I felt what the guy was feeling, it was intense!!!!!

----------


## Ranger29860

> I watched a little bit of it.  I am the only one that feels like I am watching a bad actor just playing a role?  I could see one day this guy coming out to say it was all an act as he launches a progressive mainstream national show that discusses his years playing his current role.


He has been at it for what almost 20 years? If he is faking his views and passion then frankly he deserves a freaking Oscar.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Maybe to some people .. but alot of people only need a few key words to know history on a targeted subject. That's exactly what AJ did. Brilliant if you ask me. Seriously though, if you watch it again, write down all his key words and subjects ... LOL the number is impressive in such a short amount of time - if you care to know what I think.


This ^ AJ was well prepared. Piers "Tea Drinking Surrender Monkey" Morgan won't be able to sit properly for months. Check the ER's in NYC. Morgan is likely laying on the floor of one of them still bleeding from his rear end.

----------


## UWDude

> I watched a little bit of the hotel room update.  I am the only one that feels like I am watching a bad actor just playing a role?  I could see one day this guy coming out to say it was all an act as he launches a progressive mainstream national show that discusses his years playing his current role.


He is a pretty bad actor.  But he is also passionate.  He is doing the best he can at counter-propaganda.

----------


## Ranger29860

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/0...n_2429161.html

Decent article, though I am starting notice a pattern where most of these reports are making it sound like he went on the 1776 rant at the very end as some sort of crazy fueled rampage lol.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Bull$#@!.  He brings in way more than he turns off.  The whole anti-TSA thing was his work.  He has MILLIONS of listeners every day.  Pussy Piers has maybe a couple hundred thousand.
> 
> Aj said more truth in 15 minutes than most people have heard on CNN in 15 years.  He used the 15 minutes to let Piers know he is a stupid $#@!ing douche, and took Piers show to say what he wanted to say, not what Piers wanted to say.
> 
> The only thing this did negatively was solidify the anti-gun people, and they are far fewer than they think they are.


Well, for one, after his first truth, the majority of Americans quit listening. (mostly because of the way he speaks/not being ready to hear said truths) So, I'd assume the majority of Americans just followed the circus. (which it undoubtedly was) They probably really actually started comprehending around the time his British accent picked up. The anti-gun people are few and far between, yes. The anti-'assault weapon' people aren't that few. There are many people willing to sacrifice assault rifles since, 'You really don't need them for hunting.' (I've heard Republicans say this as well) This weapons ban will pass. Not that it wouldn't have passed either way, I'm just stating AJ didn't do as much good as he did harm for any 'normal' American watching that show. I would have loved if AJ, for once, could have stuck to his damn points, presented them simply, and held steadfast. (I saw how well the GOA interview went, but still, there's no need to go that damn far into right field)

----------


## PatriotOne

Dayum.  Silver lining.....tomorrows headline:

"Gun Sales Soar in Texas to Protect Themselves from Lunatic Gun Advocate Alex Jones"

----------


## UWDude

> Well, for one, after his first truth the majority of Americans quit listening. (mostly because of the way he speaks/not being ready to hear said truths) So, I'd assume the majority of Americans just followed the circus. (which it undoubtedly was) They probably really actually started comprehending around the time his British accent picked up. The anti-gun people are few and far between, yes. The anti-'assault weapon' people aren't that few. There are many people willing to sacrifice assault rifles since, 'You really don't need them for hunting.' (I've heard Republicans say this as well) This weapons ban will pass. Not that it wouldn't have passed either way, I'm just stating AJ didn't do as much good as he did harm for any 'normal' American watching that show. I would have loved if AJ, for once, could have stuck to his damn points, presented them simply, and held steadfast. (I saw how well the GOA interview went, but still, there's no need to go that damn far into right field)


Most people watching pussy piers are pussy gun grabbers anyways.
AND AGAIN, THERE ARE ONLY A COUPLE HUNDRED THOUSAND NIGHTLY VIEWERS.  YES, CNN IS SO WEAK, THEY COMPETE WITH THE FOOD NETWORK FOR RATINGS NOW!
The people that will watch this clip will be those republicans who think maybe an assault weapons ban is OK.

They will be forced to choose between a passionate guy who defends what they feel anyways (they are only being guilted into thinking assault weapons should be banned), and pussy piers who obviously wants to take all guns.

Their guts and emotions will go to Jones.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Well, for one, after his first truth the majority of Americans quit listening. (mostly because of the way he speaks/not being ready to hear said truths) So, I'd assume the majority of Americans just followed the circus. (which it undoubtedly was) They probably really actually started comprehending around the time his British accent picked up. The anti-gun people are few and far between, yes. The anti-'assault weapon' people aren't that few. There are many people willing to sacrifice assault rifles since, 'You really don't need them for hunting.' (I've heard Republicans say this as well) This weapons ban will pass. Not that it wouldn't have passed either way, I'm just stating AJ didn't do as much good as he did harm for any 'normal' American watching that show. I would have loved if AJ, for once, could have stuck to his damn points, presented them simply, and held steadfast. (I saw how well the GOA interview went, but still, there's no need to go that damn far into right field)


So we need to keep tip towing around the issue to play nice? Alex did the one thing he obviously went there to do. That was to tell Morgan to his face and to anyone watching that there are still real Americans who believe in the constitution in this country and are willing to defend it. We have been blasted with anti gun crap for far to long and with the NRA being useless we needed someone to stand up and say no more. 

How about, instead of coming on here and complaining about a guy that has done more for liberty in the last 20 years than I guarantee you me and most people on this board have, why don't you take some of those talking points of his and use them to educate people. 

When people say he is crazy to you, why don't you simply say, LOOK UP WHAT HE SAID UP. That is how he works.

----------


## MelissaCato

> I watched a little bit of the hotel room update.  I am the only one that feels like I am watching a bad actor just playing a role?  I could see one day this guy coming out to say it was all an act as he launches a progressive mainstream national show that discusses his years playing his current role.


I think he is very passionate and sincerely out spoken is all. He loves America enough to put his life on the line. Let's face it ..  evil corrupt people in high places are angry with him. Danger to Alex is real not imaginary.

----------


## AuH20

NYPD Cops do carry H&K MP5s in special situations. In all likelihood, either the police commish or Bloomgod assigned a team of cops to tail Jones and his crew. Why????? I have no legitimate explanation.

----------


## TheTexan

> NYPD Cops do carry H&K MP5s in special situations. In all likelihood, either the police commish or Bloomgod assigned a team of cops to tail Jones and his crew. Why????? I have no legitimate explanation.


Intimidation

----------


## AuH20

> Intimidation


Wall Street runs NYC. I think it came higher than Bloomgod.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Morgan won and I'll tell you why. Because people think people who talk fast and spread out too much truth at once are crazy whacko nutjobs. Morgan didn't raise his voice and conveyed himself like he's an adult and Alex is a kid. It's the truth, the cold hard truth. But I think Alex knows that and his mission was just to get as much out on T.V. as possible, hoping that would spread more seeds than playing on Morgan's terms and having a non-debate.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> So we need to keep tip towing around the issue to play nice? Alex did the one thing he obviously went there to do. That was to tell Morgan to his face and to anyone watching that there are still real Americans who believe in the constitution in this country and are willing to defend it. We have been blasted with anti gun crap for far to long and with the NRA being useless we needed someone to stand up and say no more. 
> 
> How about, instead of coming on here and complaining about a guy that has done more for liberty in the last 20 years than I guarantee you me and most people on this board have, *why don't you take some of those talking points of his and use them to educate people.* 
> When people say he is crazy to you, why don't you simply say, LOOK UP WHAT HE SAID UP. That is how he works.


You had me sold before that sentence, FWIW. I care less that AJ sells fear for a profit. (or's controlled opposition) I don't want my views combined with his. You know what would happen if I told people to look up this, or look up that? Nothing. No one wants to be associated with his half manic/cracked out Sheen-esque ass. He causes damage as well. I'll be humble in the effectiveness of my plantings. I have no public platform. By all means listen to him... source him... quote him... but don't be surprised when people look at you differently- no matter what sources you combine. 'Look up what he said.' That's good. I have given more books that sit on shelfs than I have books. I could suggest Jones a few books- to further solidify his arguement, as well as give him credible mainstream sources for his points. That's what's so odd about him.. I _know_ he knows the facts. I know he could give 'credible' sources to persuade people to his side. Why doesn't he?

----------


## RickyJ

It was funny to see Alex do his impersonation  of an English man. The sad part however was he had a better sounding voice doing that than he normally does.

----------


## MelissaCato

He is still trending 2nd in the USA. Why couldn't we have done this for Ron Paul ... this is a set up !!  LOL

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> NYPD Cops do carry H&K MP5s in special situations. In all likelihood, either the police commish or Bloomgod assigned a team of cops to tail Jones and his crew. Why????? I have no legitimate explanation.


I could see this. As to the 'why,' I'd have to say it's because they don't pay for it.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> He is still trending 2nd in the USA. Why couldn't we have done this for Ron Paul ... this is a set up !!  LOL


Did you not see Ron Paul on Piers Morgan? Maybe those interviews played into Jones conducting himself the way he did.

ETA: I do laugh at Piers Morgan being berated by Alex Jones. It's just not helpful to the cause. (Though I personally believe the new AWB would/will happen with or without AJ ranting on Morgan's show) I really can't imagine why Jones does this kind of $#@!. I always wrote it off as his personality but I really don't know.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ETA: I do laugh at Piers Morgan being berated by Alex Jones.


That was the best part. Alex Jones should be applauded for getting in the face of that pompous ass Piers Morgan.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Horrible horrible horrible HORRIBLE!!!!  

But still funny.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> That was the best part. Alex Jones should be applauded for getting in the face of that pompous ass Piers Morgan.


Haha. "You feel like you're so bad I'll tell you what, I'll put on my red, white, and blue..." LMFAO. A pay per view I'd actually pay for.  Where's my bread?

ETA: Who am I kidding, TPB/live commentary here is where I'd be.

----------


## AuH20

A recent photo of NYPD cops so you get the idea. See the MP5?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Those in the middle, who don't feel passionately one way or the other, are guaranteed to say that it is only reasonable that we should place SOME restrictions (such as a limit on magazine size) because they think it sounds "moderate" and "reasonable", a middle-of-the-road approach.


Which is what they'd have said anyway. It's a nice, soft, comfortable and blandly "uncontroversial" position to take - which is why most people who take it won't be swayed one way or the other by Jones' antics.

And it's not like yet one more dull recitation of statistics and yet another repitition of all the usual arguments would have made any difference at all.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Looks like Irving the Doorman dressed up for Halloween.

I need to find the picture of the cop in NYC hut hutting about with M-16 with the Red Dot sight mounted *backwards*.




> A recent photo of NYPD cops so you get the idea. See the MP5?

----------


## compromise

Contrary to what Piers believes, British police are no better.

----------


## UWDude

> And it's not like yet one more dull recitation of statistics and yet another repitition of all the usual arguments would have made any difference at all.


And, it also showed the world somebody who did not grovel at the feet of media royalty.  It was quite a powerful statement.  Somebody stood up when the queen said "Bow!"

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Contrary to what Piers believes, British police are no better.






30 unarmed police vs 1 machete crazed man

----------


## dillo

Piers Morgan kind of made alex jones look like a kook

----------


## UWDude

> Piers Morgan kind of made alex jones look like a kook


meh, lots of people thought that about ron paul when he mentioned american foreign policy might have led to 9/11.

----------


## dillo

> meh, lots of people thought that about ron paul when he mentioned american foreign policy might have led to 9/11.


he just acted like Oreilly

----------


## TheTexan

> he just acted like Oreilly


oreilly is a crazy bastard because he packs a dozen lies into a sentence

AJ is a crazy bastard because he packs a dozen truths into a sentence

similar, but not the same thing

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Piers Morgan kind of made alex jones look like a kook


You don't say? Expect the Alex Jones fan club retalitory neg reps for such obvious statements. One particular fan seems unable to post anything aside from 'global elite, rah rah rah rah, puppets, rah rah rah rah rah.' Never has a pertinent sentence that I've seen. Just seems to follow other fan club members around parroting their (logical) statements illogically. Quite funny. Before I am labeled a troll (the convenient excuse as to why he can't make *one sentence* to 'debate' me) I'll add myself to the ignore list. Some people need to make it out the basement sometime.


ETA: Though QDOG is not who I was referring to, I feel I must add a lmao. You seem slightly 'confused' in your Alex Jones sentiment. I would suggest reading "Take the Rich off Welfare" by Mark Zepezauer. Also, Killing Hope: U.S. Military and CIA Interventions Since WWII by William Blum is a must read. Let me know when you have finished so we can have an actual discussion.

----------


## UWDude

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p4iY3aIxzI

This guy is a kook
but damn did he resonate with people.

----------


## Qdog

> You don't say? Expect the Alex Jones fan club retalitory neg reps for such obvious statements. One particular fan seems unable to post anything aside from 'global elite, rah rah rah rah, puppets, rah rah rah rah rah.' Never has a pertinent sentence that I've seen. Just seems to follow other fan club members around parroting their (logical) statements illogically. Quite funny. Before I am labeled a troll (the convenient excuse as to why he can't make *one sentence* to 'debate' me) I'll add myself to the ignore list. Some people need to make it out the basement sometime.
> 
> 
> ETA: Though QDOG is not who I was referring to, I feel I must add a lmao. You seem slightly 'confused' in your Alex Jones sentiment. I would suggest reading "Take the Rich off Welfare" by Mark Zepezauer. Also, Killing Hope: U.S. Military and CIA Interventions Since WWII by William Blum is a must read. Let me know when you have finished so we can have an actual discussion.


I dont care if Alex Jones is a fake.  He woke me up, and thats enough for me.  I stand by my neg rep to you.  I was going to positive rep you back, but you are not worth my time. bye.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I dont care if Alex Jones is a fake.  He woke me up, and thats enough for me.  I stand by my neg rep to you.  I was going to positive rep you back, but you are a piece of $#@! so bye.


No worries- we are gaining traction. This response is a lot better than the last. Maybe someday we will go one step farther and actually have a discussion. Meh, let me know...

----------


## Qdog

> No worries- we are gaining traction. This response is a lot better than the last. Maybe someday we will go one step farther and actually have a discussion. Meh, let me know...


No hard feelings.  I dont know what it is you want to discuss.  Im not as dumb as you might think I am   I even read books too!  Ron Paul encouraged me to take up economics as a hobby.  I havent read the books you listed.  I have been working on Human Action by Mises in my free time though.  Good stuff.

----------


## Qdog

Before Alex Jones, I had never even heard of things like the USS Liberty.  He also contributed to me going from a 911 skeptic... to doing further studies on my own, and becoming a full blown "truther".  Yes, he is at times very sensationalist, and he is out to make money, but I believe he is on our side. He has turned far too many sheeple into liberty activists for it to be otherwise.

----------


## dillo

> You don't say? Expect the Alex Jones fan club retalitory neg reps for such obvious statements. One particular fan seems unable to post anything aside from 'global elite, rah rah rah rah, puppets, rah rah rah rah rah.' Never has a pertinent sentence that I've seen. Just seems to follow other fan club members around parroting their (logical) statements illogically. Quite funny. Before I am labeled a troll (the convenient excuse as to why he can't make *one sentence* to 'debate' me) I'll add myself to the ignore list. Some people need to make it out the basement sometime.
> 
> 
> ETA: Though QDOG is not who I was referring to, I feel I must add a lmao. You seem slightly 'confused' in your Alex Jones sentiment. I would suggest reading "Take the Rich off Welfare" by Mark Zepezauer. Also, Killing Hope: U.S. Military and CIA Interventions Since WWII by William Blum is a must read. Let me know when you have finished so we can have an actual discussion.


I dont think alex jones was kooky because of what he said, I agree with almost everything he says.  Its the way in which he presents his arguments that make him seem kooky

----------


## dillo

> oreilly is a crazy bastard because he packs a dozen lies into a sentence
> 
> AJ is a crazy bastard because he packs a dozen truths into a sentence
> 
> similar, but not the same thing


and they both just yell over the opponent

----------


## compromise

> I dont think alex jones was kooky because of what he said, I agree with almost everything he says.  Its the way in which he presents his arguments that make him seem kooky


He should have dodged the 9/11 question. Piers asked it to make Alex look crazy because he knew Alex is obsessed with 9/11. The debate was meant to be about the 2nd amendment.

I wouldn't say Alex is kooky, but he does have some silly ideas. But I guess that's one of the things that makes him entertaining to listen to.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> You don't say? Expect the Alex Jones fan club retalitory neg reps for such obvious statements. One particular fan seems unable to post anything aside from 'global elite, rah rah rah rah, puppets, rah rah rah rah rah.' Never has a pertinent sentence that I've seen. Just seems to follow other fan club members around parroting their (logical) statements illogically. Quite funny. Before I am labeled a troll (the convenient excuse as to why he can't make *one sentence* to 'debate' me) I'll add myself to the ignore list. Some people need to make it out the basement sometime.
> 
> 
> ETA: Though QDOG is not who I was referring to, I feel I must add a lmao. You seem slightly 'confused' in your Alex Jones sentiment. I would suggest reading "Take the Rich off Welfare" by Mark Zepezauer. Also, Killing Hope: U.S. Military and CIA Interventions Since WWII by William Blum is a must read. Let me know when you have finished so we can have an actual discussion.


Then who are you talking about?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Was not impressed!  AJ seems like a loose cannon.

-t

----------


## jmdrake

> there was also a CIA operation he mentioned, that i never heard of...


Operation Gladio?

----------


## jmdrake

> He should have dodged the 9/11 question. Piers asked it to make Alex look crazy because he knew Alex is obsessed with 9/11. The debate was meant to be about the 2nd amendment.
> 
> I wouldn't say Alex is kooky, but he does have some silly ideas. But I guess that's one of the things that makes him entertaining to listen to.


He answered the 9/11 question the way I expected him to and the way he should have, which is by bringing up mainstream information that was not debatable.  The only caveat is that instead of mentioning the name of the whistleblower on the Saudi visa issue, he should have just said "Google Saudi Visa Express".  That's enough information for someone listening who might be curious to type that into their search engine.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Am I the only one who expects a mutally gratuitous, circle-jerking publicity stunt?


Oh, I'm so glad I was wrong about this...

----------


## juleswin

> Was not impressed!  AJ seems like a loose cannon.
> 
> -t


That my friend might just be the understatement of the year. That was a terrible interview and this is coming from someone who sympathize with him and his ideas but I was cringing the whole time and walking back and forth from my computer and the bathroom hoping that I can throw up in the sink if it ever came to that.

People should understand that when faced with a crazy and normal sounding person, people will choose the sane sounding person regardless of the argument being made. he was belligerent, stubborn, rude, talking out of turn, and quite frankly he did not let anyone else speak.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

The one question that remains to be answered is... how many chimpanzees can stand on the head of a pin?

----------


## LibertyEagle

I just watched it.  My opinion is that Alex came off like a total ass and a nutcase.  My opinion is that he did not do our interests any favors at all.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I just watched it.  My opinion is that Alex came off like a total ass and a nutcase.  My opinion is that he did not do our interests any favors at all.


Did you also watch the part after Alex left (or was removed)?

----------


## KingNothing

That was an absolute shame.  Awful interview to the point where it makes me think it was an inside job. Jones was terrible.

----------


## UWDude

> That my friend might just be the understatement of the year. That was a terrible interview and this is coming from someone who sympathize with him and his ideas but I was cringing the whole time and walking back and forth from my computer and the bathroom hoping that I can throw up in the sink if it ever came to that.
> 
> People should understand that when faced with a crazy and normal sounding person, people will choose the sane sounding person regardless of the argument being made. he was belligerent, stubborn, rude, talking out of turn, and quite frankly he did not let anyone else speak.


Just enjoy it.  
The whole world is changing, and the way messages are delivered is changing.
Piers Morgan has no audience.  Nobody gives a $#@! about him, or his show.
Basically, gun people will see this, and hear about AJ, who, contrary to popular belief, is influential in waking the right up.
Pussy Piers audience always was a bunch of douchebag establishment tea-sipping bloomers who always fantasize about making laws they can never pass.  There never was a chance of turning his puny little audience around, and AJ knew it. 
He pissed in Piers face.  And Piers deserved that $#@!.

----------


## Ranger29860

> I dont think alex jones was kooky because of what he said, I agree with almost everything he says.  Its the way in which he presents his arguments that make him seem kooky


I think it was a must in this case. Go look up the Jesse Venture interviews he did, Jesse to a calm collected educated stance that Alex could have taken last night and Peirce took every opportunity to call him a liar and a coward to his face. So I don't feel that that it would have gone any better if Alex would have been calmer. Hell it did get your attention .

----------


## Murray N Rothbard

Both Jones and Ted Nugent behaved like children and have tarnished the movement. We need well-spoken, patient spokesmen who understand the principles of liberty. The heads of the NRA and GOA haven't served that function well either, with both of them pointing to hunting and home defense instead of the more central philosophical reasons for owning guns. 

Overall we've been badly represented in the gun debate.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Yea, Alex was supposed to get 3 segments, they cut him off

----------


## UWDude

> Both Jones and Ted Nugent behaved like children and have tarnished the movement. We need well-spoken, patient spokesmen who understand the principles of liberty. The heads of the NRA and GOA haven't served that function well either, with both of them pointing to hunting and home defense instead of the more central philosophical reasons for owning guns. 
> 
> Overall we've been badly represented in the gun debate.


Balderdash.
Conservatives hate the liberal media.
They hate Piers Morgan.
To see someone like Jones piss in Morgans face was a victory and much needed morale boost to all of them.
And, I've said it once, I've said it a million times.... hardly anyone, like only 350,000 people, watch Piers Morgan every night.
He is an insignificant little twit that means nothing, and his audience means nothing.  Nobody cares about him.
Piers Morgan will never be anything. 
And he got the slap-down he deserved.  He was humiliated on his own pathetic little show.

Look it up!

He got a smaller audience than Headline News' "weekend Mysteries" and Nancy Grace "Mysteries".  On Jan 4, he only had 227,000 people watching him!  That's $#@!ing pathetic.
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/201...4-2013/164129/
That's why a mere 100,000 people calling for his deportation scares him.

He is a $#@!ing piss-ant.  Only right-wing blogosphere and left-wing anti-gun blogosphere cares.  Alex Jones has millions, up to ten million listeners a day.  

Alex Jones just blew Piers away.  He pissed in his face and put him in his place.
I bet we will not even see Piers with a show next year.

----------


## newbitech

was piers morgan supposed to be at this debate?

----------


## Republicanguy

Alex Jones is just a complete fool. I don't trust what he says. He is the epitome of irrationality.

----------


## Murray N Rothbard

> Balderdash.
> Conservatives hate the liberal media.
> They hate Piers Morgan.
> To see someone like Jones piss in Morgans face was a victory and much needed morale boost to all of them.
> And, I've said it once, I've said it a million times.... hardly anyone, like only 350,000 people, watch Piers Morgan every night.
> He is an insignificant little twit that means nothing, and his audience means nothing.  Nobody cares about him.
> Piers Morgan will never be anything. 
> And he got the slap-down he deserved.  He was humiliated on his own pathetic little show.
> 
> ...



Look around you. The only ones who experienced a "morale boost" from this are idiots. The rest of us know that at BEST, this display won zero new supporters, woke zero people up, enlightened zero previously ignorant anti-gun persons. More likely though, it did the opposite and was a success for the opposition. We need to be careful who we give the spotlight.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Any comments on this?  Alex was thrown out after 2nd of 3 segments:

----------


## Todd

The only problem I see is that when you lose your mind and are manic and flailing in an inteview, you lose credibility.  Piers remains calm.  

I am with Alex, but he lost alot of people he could have gained by being cool and presenting his case.

----------


## Bruno

It is up on Drudge now, top left with image.  May have already been mentioned.

----------


## UWDude

> Look around you. The only ones who experienced a "morale boost" from this are idiots. The rest of us know that at BEST, this display won zero new supporters, woke zero people up, enlightened zero previously ignorant anti-gun persons. More likely though, it did the opposite and was a success for the opposition. We need to be careful who we give the spotlight.


He will have woke up many people, when they look deeper into who he is.
And stop talking "we" like you have any control over the situation, or should have any control of the situation over who goes in the spotlight.
Alex Jones is a great tool in the propaganda war.
If you are too much of an "Idiot" to see it, that's your problem.
Plus, idiots vote too.
Something Libertarians seem to forget all the $#@!ing time because they are so god damned intellectual.




> The only problem I see is that when you lose your mind and are manic and flailing in an interview, you lose credibility.


Lose credibility with who?
You all are hyper-analyzing a show that normally only has 300,000 viewers.  LoL
There are literally shows on the food network that do better!
The combined Youtube views have already beaten that.

----------


## jmdrake

> I just watched it.  My opinion is that Alex came off like a total ass and a nutcase.  My opinion is that he did not do our interests any favors at all.


Well I think Larry Pratt came across as milktoast and got run over trying to be polite.  Maybe in the future they can both go on at once.  Kind of a 2nd amendment "good cop / bad cop" routine.

----------


## juleswin

> Well I think Larry Pratt came across as milktoast and got run over trying to be polite.  Maybe in the future they can both go on at once.  Kind of a 2nd amendment "good cop / bad cop" routine.


He wasnt run over, anyone with half a brain and open minded would have seen Piers Morgan for the pompous ass he is. Larry Pratt won that debate hands down, he had his fact, stated it clearly and the only response from Piers was to use insults. On the other hand, you couldn't decipher half the points AJ was making, he rattling like a raving lunatic, going from topic to topic, referencing events that needed to be looked up and most importantly not giving his opponent a chance to make his point.

----------


## juleswin

> Any comments on this?  Alex was thrown out after 2nd of 3 segments:


I wonder why he wasn't allowed to return for a 3rd segment? Mild manners, respectful, polite, cultured and graceful Jones was kicked out of the studio, unfair MSM is at it again shielding the masses from the truth

----------


## libertygrl

Well, I am not at all surprised by this.  I agree with what someone wrote yesterday - that this whole interview could have been a setup.  Is it just Alex being Alex, a hyperactive, emotional guy and they wanted to take advantage of that?   Or.... is Alex really a shill like some believe, who spreads some good information out there, but then takes things in another direction to make his followers appear like far right lunatics because of his own behavior.

William Copper once came out against AJ because of the following incident.  

It was a re-broadcast of AJ's show where he completely misleads people about a supposed attack occuring.   Was it intentional in order to stir up trouble? Or did AJ jump the gun on information that was never fully confirmed.




 Either way, I will continue to check out Infowars, but remain cautious about who Alex Jones really represents.  He could very well be playing both sides.  But this interview on CNN does make matters much worse for our side.   It's all about public perception in the media.  It's not about Alex warning the govt. It's about the manipulation of the people to turn on one another.  At least that is what I believe.

----------


## Ranger29860

> He wasnt run over, anyone with half a brain and open minded would have seen Piers Morgan for the pompous ass he is. Larry Pratt won that debate hands down, he had his fact, stated it clearly and the only response from Piers was to use insults. On the other hand, you couldn't decipher half the points AJ was making, he rattling like a raving lunatic, going from topic to topic, referencing events that needed to be looked up and most importantly not giving his opponent a chance to make his point.


People with half a brain don't watch Peirce Morgan. An example of this is O'Reilly , no matter how wrong he is in a segment and how loud he gets his audience defends the holy hell out of him. So what do you want? For Alex to play the game and not shock anyone out of compliance? I guarantee his normal viewers at least got a shock last night.

----------


## jj-

> Yeah, mocking how the English speak is hiLARious. Espescially since their working class folk have a better command of the language than most American PhDs.


But they have no right to self-defense. Mock them!

----------


## juleswin

> People with half a brain don't watch Peirce Morgan. An example of this is O'Reilly , no matter how wrong he is in a segment and how loud he gets his audience defends the holy hell out of him. So what do you want? For Alex to play the game and not shock anyone out of compliance? I guarantee his normal viewers at least got a shock last night.


I dunno m8, my favorite show before I discovered this movement was Hardball with Chris Matthews and before that it was Crossfire before it was cancel. Some non-morons people do watch these shows and all they need is someone to turn the light bulb on in their heads. Alex would have been that guy to a fraction of the people if he had just calmed down, toned his rhetoric down and use facts which was clearly on his side to pummel Piers. But that's not what he did, I promise you this, if you show this video with anyone on the fence on this, the vast majority would still be sitting on the fence or now in Piers camp.

----------


## jmdrake

> He wasnt run over, anyone with half a brain and open minded would have seen Piers Morgan for the pompous ass he is. Larry Pratt won that debate hands down, he had his fact, stated it clearly and the only response from Piers was to use insults. On the other hand, you couldn't decipher half the points AJ was making, he rattling like a raving lunatic, going from topic to topic, referencing events that needed to be looked up and most importantly not giving his opponent a chance to make his point.


Hey, you see it as you see it.  But Morgan the "point" Morgan was trying to make had already been dealt with.  Morgan wasn't trying to "make a point".  He was trying to cabin the debate.  "Just answer this question and no other".  It's a typical cross examination technique lawyers use all the time.  Sometimes they do it to get at the truth.  Often the do it to distort the truth.  AJ used early on what is known as a "stipulation" where certain facts are admitted (yes assault  weapons have been used to kill people) but cabined in a larger context (but overall assault weapons only make up a fraction of those killed).  Of course in his questions, Morgan actually opened himself up to other attacks that I wish AJ has taken advantage of.  For example Morgan made a big deal over the number of people _shot_ at Aurora theatre versus the number of people _killed_.  There were 12 people killed at Aurora theatre (assault weapons) and 32 people killed at Virginia Tech (handguns).  So which weapon is "worse"?  The truth is the number of people shot or killed had little to do with the type of weapon and everything to do with the circumstances.  (Dark crowded theatre with tear gas floating around versus well list open school buildings.)  But if "saving lives" is the goal, and if you're only going to look at a handful of data points and draw a conclusion about the type of weapon to ban, banning handguns makes more sense than banning assault weapons.

That said, AJ made many of the same points Pratt made (Pratt missed the opportunity to talk about the Virginia Tech shooting as well) and I had no problem deciphering them.  Anyway, "who won a debate" is a subjective question.

----------


## jmdrake

> I wonder why he wasn't allowed to return for a 3rd segment? Mild manners, respectful, polite, cultured and graceful Jones was kicked out of the studio, unfair MSM is at it again shielding the masses from the truth


Yeah.  I'm sure that Alex bringing up Morgan's phone hack scandal had nothing to do with it.  /sarc

----------


## fr33

He acted just like he does every day on his radio show. I'm not a fan but I don't think this appearance was a big deal or anything that will be used against us. Stop saying Alex Jones represents you if you are worried about that.

----------


## Todd

> Well I think Larry Pratt came across as milktoast and got run over trying to be polite.  Maybe in the future they can both go on at once.  Kind of a 2nd amendment "good cop / bad cop" routine.


You can have a strong presence and state your case effectively and not be a puss or a raging lunatic.  Why do so many think their is no middle ground?

----------


## squarepusher

> Well, I am not at all surprised by this.  I agree with what someone wrote yesterday - that this whole interview could have been a setup.  Is it just Alex being Alex, a hyperactive, emotional guy and they wanted to take advantage of that?   Or.... is Alex really a shill like some believe, who spreads some good information out there, but then takes things in another direction to make his followers appear like far right lunatics because of his own behavior.
> 
> William Copper once came out against AJ because of the following incident.  
> 
> It was a re-broadcast of AJ's show where he completely misleads people about a supposed attack occuring.   Was it intentional in order to stir up trouble? Or did AJ jump the gun on information that was never fully confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Either way, I will continue to check out Infowars, but remain cautious about who Alex Jones really represents.  He could very well be playing both sides.  But this interview on CNN does make matters much worse for our side.   It's all about public perception in the media.  It's not about Alex warning the govt. It's about the manipulation of the people to turn on one another.  At least that is what I believe.


Alex is a control freak used to having his own show and be in control of all his guests and employees and being surrounded by yes men.  When he leaves his safe and protected element, he explodes kind of like he did last night which wasn't pretty.  Not that I disagree with part of his message, but his presentation was way off

----------


## vita3

Alex Jones has the emotional maturity of a teenager. Showed again last nite on CNN for 12 minutes

----------


## KingNothing

> Mild manners, respectful, polite, cultured and graceful Jones was kicked out of the studio



He was literally none of those things.

What reality do you Alex Jones fans live in?

----------


## sailingaway

> He was literally none of those things.
> 
> What reality do you Alex Jones fans live in?


Hey, I didn't even watch it, and I'm on Alex's side.  yeah, Morgan is a crap interviewer, and Alex gets bombastic.  I'd still rather Alex to Morgan.

----------


## S.Shorland

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/alex-jones-...7.html#cVDtKFF

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> He was literally none of those things.
> 
> What reality do you Alex Jones fans live in?


From his other posts you can tell he/she was being sarcastic. He was more or less laughing at those who are shocked Alex didn't get a third segment and the chance to debate the lawyer.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Hey, I didn't even watch it, and I'm on Alex's side.  yeah, Morgan is a crap interviewer, and Alex gets bombastic.  I'd still rather Alex to Morgan.


You gotta watch it. Do you need links to a tube?

----------


## KingNothing

> Hey, I didn't even watch it, and I'm on Alex's side.  yeah, Morgan is a crap interviewer, and Alex gets bombastic.  I'd still rather Alex to Morgan.



It was the worst interview I have ever seen.  And it wasn't Morgan's fault.  Jones was a total embarrassment.

----------


## UWDude

> But they have no right to self-defense. Mock them!


LOL!  

Spit on Brits!  They can't shoot back!


LoL!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Just enjoy it.  
> The whole world is changing, and the way messages are delivered is changing.
> Piers Morgan has no audience.  Nobody gives a $#@! about him, or his show.
> Basically, gun people will see this, and hear about AJ, who, contrary to popular belief, is influential in waking the right up.
> Pussy Piers audience always was a bunch of douchebag establishment tea-sipping bloomers who always fantasize about making laws they can never pass.  There never was a chance of turning his puny little audience around, and AJ knew it. 
> He pissed in Piers face.  And Piers deserved that $#@!.


Oh bull$#@!.  Alex Jones never debates.  All he does is put on his show voice and huff and puff.  That is his M.O.

----------


## jmdrake

> You can have a strong presence and state your case effectively and not be a puss or a raging lunatic.  Why do so many think their is no middle ground?


Who said there isn't?  I think there's a good middle ground between Pratt and Jones.  Maybe they can debate coach each other.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Who said there isn't?  I think there's a good middle ground between Pratt and Jones.  Maybe they can debate coach each other.


You should hear the discussion of 'middle ground' on CNN. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4811481

----------


## juleswin

> Who said there isn't?  I think there's a good middle ground between Pratt and Jones.  Maybe they can debate coach each other.


I cannot understand how anyone would have an issue with the way Larry Pratt handled Piers Morgan. What exactly did he do wrong? and how in the world could he have improved on it? To me Larry Pratt interview is the middle ground, state your case with facts and do not let the host shut you up.

----------


## jmdrake

> I can believe anyone would have an issue with the way Larry Pratt handled Piers Morgan. What exactly did he do wrong? and how in the world could he have improved on it? To me Larry Pratt interview is the middle ground, state your case with facts and do not let the host shut you up.


I already gave clear examples of things Larry should have said but didn't and I said the same for Alex Jones.  And he did get talked over by Morgan.  But hey, you're happy with his performance, good for you.

----------


## jmdrake

> You should hear the discussion of 'middle ground' on CNN. 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4811481


Interesting.  Who was the guy without the tie that was the only guy willing to stand up for gun rights?  Looks like CNN has bitten off more than it can chew.  Thanks for the link.

----------


## jllundqu

> okay... so I laughed a lot, cheered a little, and winced once... but Alex got the word out.  They will not take our guns without a fight.  He did get some very important info out but in a very Alex way.  Bonus for Alex for not saying Infowars.com


He plugged it once or twice...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Interesting.  Who was the guy without the tie that was the only guy willing to stand up for gun rights?  Looks like CNN has bitten off more than it can chew.  Thanks for the link.


I'm not quite sure. I was hoping he would make a few good points when given the chance to but was disappointed. I am not sure how he would represent gun owners. Towards the end of the video he can be seen laughing and making jokes with the other guy who called the Feinstein bill 'moderate.' This doesn't give me hope that he is truly on 'our' side. (Just how I saw it, laughing as if the segment was just a spectacle to further their agenda) I would not be surprised in the least if Piers Morgan had him on his show and he said AWs have no place in society.

----------


## specsaregood

One thing I thought interesting was how AJ got Morgan to either falsely claim that he doesn't have private security (should be easy to disprove) or the flipside: admit to not having private security (and all the implications of that).

----------


## jllundqu

> It was the worst interview I have ever seen.  And it wasn't Morgan's fault.  Jones was a total embarrassment.


Yep... he did more harm than good imo...  a reasoned argument with at least a teeency bit of maturity could have really won over many people.   He pushed people away last night and left the average sleeping sheep begging for the state to take his guns away.

I did find it interesting that the 3rd segment, the lawyer said Jones was so crazy they should take his guns and all people like him... very telling.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Yep... he did more harm than good imo...  a reasoned argument with at least a teeency bit of maturity could have really won over many people.   He pushed people away last night and left the average sleeping sheep begging for the state to take his guns away.
> 
> *I did find it interesting that the 3rd segment, the lawyer said Jones was so crazy they should take his guns and all people like him... very telling.*


Very telling indeed. The event was staged to damage our cause. Whether Alex Jones was in on it or not is another discussion.

----------


## Todd

> Alex is a control freak used to having his own show and be in control of all his guests and employees and being surrounded by yes men.  When he leaves his safe and protected element, he explodes kind of like he did last night which wasn't pretty.  Not that I disagree with part of his message, but his presentation was way off


Watching this I agree with Alex.  There are some people that can filter out the craziness and find the truth in what he's saying.  But that's not most poeple.

 I see the point some have suggested about Alex being controlled opposition.  What better ally TPTB have then to have someon as the voice voice of the Second Amendment  who appears wacko and angry, screaming "suicide drugs" in fit of rage.

----------


## Deborah K

> Yes it is and yes he did.
> 
> Being calm, polite, "rational and reasonable" gets you dead in this situation.


Actually, treating Larry the way he did is what set off the firestorm we now have with this creepy crawler.  It prompted the petition, etc.  I came unhinged and did some 'behind the scenes' work myself over it.  Larry is a class act.  He is one of the few speakers at Paul Fest who never asked for expenses.  Treating him the way Morgan did made an enemy out of me!  It felt personal.

----------


## Carehn

*"Go back to where they took the guns if you don't like it. The communists...."*-AJ

Show end.... LOVE IT.

Edit... God! I can watch the last twenty seconds over and over. Morgan is just sick and wont even listen to Alex, with Alex just screaming, calling him a 'redcoat' Telling him to go back from where he came from..... On morgans own show too. Its wonderful. 


I am calling to get Alex Jones on bill O's show now. would love to see AJ scream at Bill for two segments.

----------


## Deborah K

> These gun-grabbers are like rust.  Every minute they are attacking your freedom (the steel) as surely as oxygen molecules are trying to grab up those iron molecules.  It is incessant, with no quarter given.


Then we shall galvanize!

----------


## truelies

Jones simply kicks the Brit's ass.

The takeaway here- Never be polite to these people, never let THEM control the 'debate', Shout 'em down- they have already earned every bit of discourtesy they receive for the next century, Finally what Jones did was to use their own play book against them.

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

there really needs to be a mash up video showing the pratt segment then the jones one from this to really show perspective. viewed in that sequence comes off better in jones's and our favor imo. ie morgan=pompas ass making straw men not willing to debate & jones=hero returning the favor dropping truth bombs with an added bonus of sarc at the end. (form someone who never saw morgan really before this thread aka the avg nobody)

----------


## jllundqu

> Jones simply kicks the Brits ass.


I disagree... Jones did exactly what Morgan was hoping he would do... make himself look like a psycho to discredit the pro-gun movement.

Jones' interview = Fail

----------


## truelies

> I disagree..........................


your choice, sadly there are too many like you- root cause of why Liberty is getting handed its ass in this Country.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

CNN got exactly what they wanted. To make gun owners look like doomsday fearing kooks.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> your choice, sadly there are two many like you- root cause of why Liberty is getting handed its ass in this Country.

----------


## Deborah K

> You had me sold before that sentence, FWIW. I care less that AJ sells fear for a profit. (or's controlled opposition) I don't want my views combined with his. You know what would happen if I told people to look up this, or look up that? Nothing. No one wants to be associated with his half manic/cracked out Sheen-esque ass. He causes damage as well. I'll be humble in the effectiveness of my plantings. I have no public platform. By all means listen to him... source him... quote him... but don't be surprised when people look at you differently- no matter what sources you combine. 'Look up what he said.' That's good. I have given more books that sit on shelfs than I have books. I could suggest Jones a few books- to further solidify his arguement, as well as give him credible mainstream sources for his points. That's what's so odd about him.. I _know_ he knows the facts. I know he could give 'credible' sources to persuade people to his side. Why doesn't he?


We're not going to have an impact if we're homogeneous in our approach.  Besides, acting like the borg goes against who we are.  It takes all kinds.  It takes different approaches.  Some people will take his rant the wrong way, and others will have their eyes opened by it.  We have to accept the fact that unlikely alliances are necessary to accomplish our objectives.

----------


## Carehn

> We're not going to have an impact if we're homogeneous in our approach.  Besides, acting like the borg goes against who we are.  It takes all kinds.  It takes different approaches.  Some people will take his rant the wrong way, and others will have their eyes opened by it.  We have to accept the fact that unlikely alliances are necessary to accomplish our objectives.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Deborah K again.

----------


## AFPVet

Wow... Alex was not only able to make a fool out of himself, but he also managed to make us all look like idiots. That's not to say he wasn't right, but he really should have been more professional.

----------


## ninepointfive

> there really needs to be a mash up video showing the pratt segment then the jones one from this to really show perspective. viewed in that sequence comes off better in jones's and our favor imo. ie morgan=pompas ass making straw men not willing to debate & jones=hero returning the favor dropping truth bombs with an added bonus of sarc at the end. (form someone who never saw morgan really before this thread aka the avg nobody)


That's a great idea!

----------


## UWDude

> I did find it interesting that the 3rd segment, the lawyer said Jones was so crazy they should take his guns and all people like him... very telling.


Oh, like Derschowitz hasn't been saying this $#@! for decades anyway.
The only thing that happened last night was AJ totally disrespected a $#@!ing MSM douchebag.
Other than that, nothing changed in the gun control debate.  
It's a show with 320,000 viewers, max.

OK?
Stop thinking it is the end of the world.
Alex is rude to his own callers and guests, and that sucks.  But it sure was nice to see him be rude to someone people are already bored to tears to listen to anyway.

----------


## airborne373

Busting through the Matrix ....

P.S. I am not sure what I enjoy more Piers Morgans facial expressions throughout the encounter with Alex Jones or all the little no nothing narcissist that want to criticize Alex Jones with self obsessed comments like "I could have done better." LMAO .... wake up folks. It is NOT about what Alex Jones does or what Ron Paul does .... IT IS ABOUT WHAT YOU DO!

----------


## Deborah K

> Look around you. The only ones who experienced a "morale boost" from this are idiots. The rest of us know that at BEST, this display won zero new supporters, woke zero people up, enlightened zero previously ignorant anti-gun persons. More likely though, it did the opposite and was a success for the opposition. We need to be careful who we give the spotlight.


Well, that isn't entirely true.  It seems it may pan out. (Hopefully) Even 'The Blaze' (Glenn Beck's paper) gave a fair account, and the comments seem positive overall.  http://www.theblaze.com/stories/alex...-our-firearms/

----------


## UWDude

> Well, that isn't entirely true.  It seems it may pan out. (Hopefully) Even 'The Blaze' (Glenn Beck's paper) gave a fair account, and the comments seem positive overall.  http://www.theblaze.com/stories/alex...-our-firearms/


Of course.  Many conservatives will say, "who is this Alex Jones guy"  they'll look him up, and lo and behold, awakening.
Hell, Alex Jones should have plugged Infowars.com a few more times.  He is becoming a shameless propagandist and entrepreneur, exactly what he should be doing.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Oh, like Derschowitz hasn't been saying this $#@! for decades anyway.
> The only thing that happened last night was AJ totally disrespected a $#@!ing MSM douchebag.
> Other than that, nothing changed in the gun control debate.  
> *It's a show with 320,000 viewers, max.*
> 
> OK?
> Stop thinking it is the end of the world.
> Alex is rude to his own callers and guests, and that sucks.  But it sure was nice to see him be rude to someone people are already bored to tears to listen to anyway.


Dude. I don't give one mother$#@! if only 100 people tuned in while it was broadcasted. It is going viral. I have seen it on damn near every site I frequent. CNN won't stfu about it. It doesn't matter no one watches his show when 10 million people are going to watch it on the internet. How damn hard is that to understand?

----------


## UWDude

> Dude. I don't give one mother$#@! if only 100 people tuned in while it was broadcasted. It is going viral. I have seen it on damn near every site I frequent. CNN won't stfu about. It doesn't matter no one watches his show when 10 million people are going to watch it on the internet. How damn hard is that to understand?


Good! Let it!  It's $#@!ing great.  Sorry you can't see it!
The "media" has a 15% approval rating or worse.  Most Americans despise these people.  And Alex Jones finally let the most pompous sounding of them all have it.  It was wonderful.  
Let it go viral.  the internet loves this kind of $#@!.

----------


## fr33

> Well, that isn't entirely true.  It seems it may pan out. (Hopefully) Even 'The Blaze' (Glenn Beck's paper) gave a fair account, and the comments seem positive overall.  http://www.theblaze.com/stories/alex...-our-firearms/


That's positive spin. And this paragraph from the article is the most played clip I'm seeing replayed on the media:




> “Britain took the guns…Hitler took the guns, Stalin took the guns, Mao took the guns, Fidel Castro took the guns, Hugo Chavez took the guns,” he said, raising his voice and pointing a finger at the CNN host. “And I’m here to tell you. 1776 will commence again if you try to take our firearms! It doesn’t matter how many lemmings you have out there on the street begging for them to have their guns taken. We will not relinquish them. Do you understand?”


I don't have a problem with that part at all. I hope the media keeps playing that part.

----------


## KingNothing

Everyone should have known what Alex was going to do when he perpetrated that stunt at the airport prior to the show.  Is anyone surprised that he went full blown nutjob?  It was a shock-value, attention-grabbing thing.

----------


## presence

*(CNN)* -- Was it a debate? A berating? A surreal  televised "stunt"?
 No matter what you call radio host Alex Jones'  appearance on "Piers Morgan Tonight," 
one thing is certain: *It's  generating a great deal of social media buzz.*

----------


## UWDude

The critics wish Jones had just stepped in and made the same old tired "guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "if the patrons of the theater had guns, Holmes would have been stopped sooner".  That $#@! is lame, tired, and cliche.  It gets nobody nowhere.

Instead, Jones came out SWINGING.  He totally shamed little Piers.  Embarassed himself or not, Piers looked like a total douche with absolutely no control, and Jones exposed the whole cue-card talking-point smoke and mirrors show cable news puts on for what it is... theater.

Jones put on a show.  He gained himself some fame and eyeballs to his webpage and videos.  Other than that, the gun-control debate will go back to the same old, same old it's always been doing:

"guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "if the patrons of the theater had guns, Holmes would have been stopped sooner"
"You don't need an assault rifle for hunting" and "crazy people can get guns easily"
"guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "if the patrons of the theater had guns, Holmes would have been stopped sooner"
"You don't need an assault rifle for hunting" and "crazy people can get guns easily"
"guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "if the patrons of the theater had guns, Holmes would have been stopped sooner"
"You don't need an assault rifle for hunting" and "crazy people can get guns easily"
"guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "if the patrons of the theater had guns, Holmes would have been stopped sooner"
"You don't need an assault rifle for hunting" and "crazy people can get guns easily"

*yawn*  Nobody cares.

----------


## UWDude

> Everyone should have known what Alex was going to do when he perpetrated that stunt at the airport prior to the show.  Is anyone surprised that he went full blown nutjob?  It was a shock-value, attention-grabbing thing.


Sure was.
Alex Jones has said many times, he is invited on shows ALL THE TIME, but he refuses, because he doesn't want to play their controlled games.
Alex Jones has 10,000,000 listeners.  He doesn't need Pier Morgans ultra-democratic audience.  (I won't even call them liberals, they are just democrats).  The people who watch Piers Morgan are useless anyways.  
The only thing Piers was good for was a soapbox, which Jones stepped on top of and yelled.

I mean, isn't it a little strange how Piers tries to turn to 9/11 after it was obvious he would not be able to guide the debate with hsi cue cards and talking points?  He knew he was beat!

----------


## asurfaholic

> We're not going to have an impact if we're homogeneous in our approach.  Besides, acting like the borg goes against who we are.  It takes all kinds.  It takes different approaches.  Some people will take his rant the wrong way, and others will have their eyes opened by it.  We have to accept the fact that unlikely alliances are necessary to accomplish our objectives.


+1

Agree totally. I cant decide how i feel about AJ but despite the fact i wont go out of my way to listen to him, i view him as an ally. His methods for getting the message out dont really appeal to me, but thats besides the point..

----------


## presence

> Other than that, the gun-control debate will go back to the same old, same old it's always been doing:
> 
> "guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "if the patrons of the theater had guns, Holmes would have been stopped sooner"
> "You don't need an assault rifle for hunting" and "crazy people can get guns easily"
> []
> *yawn*  Nobody cares.



Perhaps, but those of us that "UNDERSTAND" just got a nationwide viral moment to make virtual eye contact and nod.




> *WE WILL NOT RELINQUISH THEM!
> 
> DO YOU UNDERSTAND?*
















Ultimately...

----------


## specsaregood

> I mean, isn't it a little strange how Piers tries to turn to 9/11 after it was obvious he would not be able to guide the debate with hsi cue cards and talking points?  He knew he was beat!


Yeah, that was pretty obvious.  he tried to use it as a trump card and failed.

----------


## Deborah K

> That's positive spin. And this paragraph from the article is the most played clip I'm seeing replayed on the media:
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with that part at all. I hope the media keeps playing that part.





> And Im here to tell you. 1776 will commence again if you try to take our firearms! It doesnt matter how many lemmings you have out there on the street begging for them to have their guns taken. We will not relinquish them. Do you understand?


This was the best line in the whole segment.  It was exactly what I hoped for when I wrote this before the interview in post #5 of this thread:




> I hope AJ makes it abundantly clear that any attempt to disarm American citizens and thus, remove our 2nd amendment, will be met with a Civil War-like response.


And it is what I have been trying to get across in the thread I wrote here:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-your-Weapons!

"They" are going to ramp up their efforts now.  We have to make a decision about how important keeping our weapons is to us.  




> If you're thinking what I mean is to get all up in their faces and call them names, no that is not what I mean.  I'm talking about a declaration of our rights.  I'm talking about taking a stand against their 'love of the direction the country is going'.  I really don't care if anyone calls me a nutter or whatever.  They call Dr. Paul that too.  We should be used to that by now and not concern ourselves with what the people on the wrong side of this issue think of us.  Nothing we say is going to change their minds anyway, but they NEED to know that any attempt at disarming us will cause a civil war.  Period.

----------


## KingNothing

I hope people keep having Alex on their shows and he keeps doing this.  It would be the only way to make "news" and Serious Media absurd enough for Joe Dummy to recognize the facade.

----------


## presence

> I hope AJ makes it abundantly clear that any attempt to disarm American  citizens and thus, remove our 2nd amendment, will be met with a Civil  War-like response.





I could swear somebody said that... I thought it was Confederate; I've scanned the thread 4 or 5 times looking for that.


Up to the OP!

----------


## TheTexan

> Jones put on a show.  He gained himself some fame and eyeballs to his webpage and videos.  Other than that, the gun-control debate will go back to the same old, same old it's always been doing:
> 
> "guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "if the patrons of the theater had guns, Holmes would have been stopped sooner"
> "You don't need an assault rifle for hunting" and "crazy people can get guns easily"
> "guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "if the patrons of the theater had guns, Holmes would have been stopped sooner"
> "You don't need an assault rifle for hunting" and "crazy people can get guns easily"
> "guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "if the patrons of the theater had guns, Holmes would have been stopped sooner"
> "You don't need an assault rifle for hunting" and "crazy people can get guns easily"
> "guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "if the patrons of the theater had guns, Holmes would have been stopped sooner"
> ...


The way I see it, is people still see this as a "debate."  We need to correct that misunderstanding.  Our right to bear arms is not up for debate, and any attack on our right to own the means of self defense is an attack on both our life and liberty, and will be treated as such.

$#@! the back and forth statistics and games bull$#@!.  We need to be perfectly clear in this.

----------


## Deborah K

As to a ban on semi's, no one says it better than Dr. Susan Gratia.  This is an oldy but goodie!

----------


## JK/SEA

> I disagree... Jones did exactly what Morgan was hoping he would do... make himself look like a psycho to discredit the pro-gun movement.
> 
> Jones' interview = Fail


if what you say is true, then why was it reported the producer of Morgans show was in tears, and heard to exclaim that ''this wasn't supposed to happen''....?

Alex Jones...total and complete ownage.

----------


## AuH20

During the next event, they can't say they weren't warned. It was communicated on national TV. All their framing will be useless.

----------


## juleswin

> if what you say is true, then why was it reported the producer of Morgans show was in tears, and heard to exclaim that ''this wasn't supposed to happen''....?
> 
> Alex Jones...total and complete ownage.


Lol, dont believe everything you read on the internet. Btw, do you by any chance have any non inforwars, prisonplanet source for that?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Lol, dont believe everything you read on the internet. Btw, do you by any chance have any non inforwars, prisonplanet source for that?


Infowars and Prison Planet are credible sources. About as credible as FOX or CNN, and in my opinion more so.

Alex was supposed to be on for a 3rd segment but as we all know that didn't happen...why?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Infowars and Prison Planet are credible sources. About as credible as FOX or CNN, and in my opinion more so.
> 
> Alex was supposed to be on for a 3rd segment but as we all know that didn't happen...*why?*


Lol. Somewhere between the mentioning of phone hacking and British accents the decision was made not to let him speak anymore. And also, you don't see a conflict of interest in infowars reporting the producer was in tears? Why on Earth would he be in tears? From laughter? I was in tears myself as well.

----------


## TheTexan

> producer was in tears? Why on Earth would he be in tears?


because he's probably getting fired for letting AJ on the show

----------


## presence

> Lol, dont believe everything you read on the internet. Btw, do you by any chance have any non inforwars, prisonplanet source for that?





> UPDATE: Apparently, Jones will also be debating Alan Dershowitz, who will be on the show.




http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...ate-piers.html

----------


## pochy1776

I think our faction of libertarianism (ron paul) will be slaughtered by the left ones. The left libertarians are trying to kill us over things like Julie borowski.

----------


## pochy1776

I think Piers Morgan is winning this battle. God help Alex Jones.

----------


## AFPVet

I was shaking my head the whole time because I know that Alex can be very professional when he wants to be, but this episode just made us all look like crazies. We already looked like nut-jobs to these libtards, but now I don't ever see us getting out of the stereotype.

----------


## Deborah K

> Lol. Somewhere between the mentioning of phone hacking and British accents the decision was made not to let him speak anymore. And also, you don't see a conflict of interest in infowars reporting the producer was in tears? Why on Earth would he be in tears? From laughter? I was in tears myself as well.


I'm guessing the producer was female.  I know, I know, I'm stereotyping.  wuteva.

----------


## MelissaCato

This is amazing .. Alex Jones is still trending 2nd on Twitter in the USA.

Edit : anyone know what the longest trend ever was ?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> because he's probably getting fired for letting AJ on the show


Source? In all honesty he's probably getting promoted for having AJ on the show. Piers hasn't had those ratings in forever. Not to mention all the tube hits the video will have.

ETA: or she's

----------


## itshappening

> This is amazing .. Alex Jones is still trending 2nd on Twitter in the USA.
> 
> Edit : anyone know what the longest trend ever was ?


Source?

----------


## KingNothing

> Infowars and Prison Planet are credible sources.



LOL!!  So is Natural News, Fox News and CNN!

LOL!

----------


## KingNothing

> because he's probably getting fired for letting AJ on the show


Ummm.... no.  Not at all.  This is the most attention Piers has had in a while.

----------


## jj-

Overall, this is a win our side. Jones' performance won't change many minds in either direction, but it's an example for gun rights advocates to show a little more passion.

----------


## MelissaCato

> Source?


He's been there since the live broadcast. What is the longest Trend in Twitters history .. anyone know ?

----------


## Danke

Ron Paul to be on AJ's show tomorrow.

----------


## TheTexan

> Source? In all honesty he's probably getting promoted for having AJ on the show. Piers hasn't had those ratings in forever. Not to mention all the tube hits the video will have.
> 
> ETA: or she's


No source... but what's more important to TPTB, ratings?  Or keeping the sheeple in a calm state of submission?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Ron Paul to be on AJ's show tomorrow.


Nice. What time?

----------


## Lucille

http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...lex-jones.html




> Wow, I told you to bring popcorn. In a very passionate manner, Alex Jones let Piers Morgan have it. *And it is important that Alex brought up the many millions killed by governments, in countries where guns were confiscated. That's the real reason guns must not be taken from citizens---for protection should a government ever become totalitarian, in the manner that the countries of  Stalin, Mao and Hitler.became totalitarian and mass murdering countries.*
> 
> Not all will like Alex's passion, but he is on worldwide television standing up to an apologist for the state. We need more of it, with each using his own style and technique. Our job is to explain the important points Alex was trying to make.


Progs would LOVE for the state to murder us all.  I have no doubt about that.  All we need to do is get one high profile talking head prog to admit it, the rest will follow, and they will expose themselves for the mass murdering totalitarians that they are.

----------


## KingNothing

> No source... but what's more important to TPTB, ratings?  Or keeping the sheeple in a calm state of submission?


Ratings.  Far and away, ratings.

----------


## Deborah K

> http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...lex-jones.html
> 
> 
> 
> Progs would LOVE for the state to murder us all.  I have no doubt about that.  All we need to do is get one high profile talking head prog to admit it, the rest will follow, and they will expose themselves for the mass murdering totalitarians that they are.


Well....Allan Douchebagwitz walked up to the line when he stated that Alex is a perfect example of someone who shouldn't have guns.

----------


## KingNothing

> http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...lex-jones.html
> 
> Progs would LOVE for the state to murder us all.  I have no doubt about that.

----------


## juleswin

> Infowars and Prison Planet are credible sources. About as credible as FOX or CNN, and in my opinion more so.
> 
> Alex was supposed to be on for a 3rd segment but as we all know that didn't happen...why?


Its not necessarily about infowars being a credible news source but in this case there is a conflict of interest. It is in their interest to post such a story which will be very hard to verify after their boss has just been embarrassed on national TV. Heck, I have seen a few stories on infowars that have come out to be credible after the fact

----------


## cbrons

Wow I watched it. Alex Jones did FANTASTIC. Are you people kidding me? This is exactly what we need to do to these SCUM SHILLS OF THE GOVERNMENT!!!!! I keep saying get loud, bring facts, and get in their face! I guarentee you Alex Jones brought more fence sitters over to our side than he may have put off. The True Believers will never be convinced, so who cares what they think.

With all that being said, the last 2 minutes with the 9/11 stuff was not good, that was a setup by Morgan to make him look crazy and he should have brought it back to the guns. It was an awesome interview though, bc Jones mocked that phony piece of garbage Morgan and showed him to be a total fraud.

Mocking him, making him look like a petty little tyrant... this is how we have to play, I'm sorry to break it to you. The leftists rule by emotional manipulating and scaring people, we need to fight back with the exact same rhetorical force to be effective. The quiet, hat-in-hand act does not work with these people.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

$#@! anybody and everybody bashing AJ. If he was calm you would have whined like little bitches that he allowed Morgan to control the "debate" and didn't end up saying anything noteworthy.

You sick, twisted, establishment loving (people?) should be ashamed of yourselves for constantly filling every thread about AJ with your ridiculous child like hatred. You get up there and say it better then if you don't like it. 

You're no different than the $#@!ing blind sheeple crying about muslim terrorists. You're worthless. Either accept it or change it.

----------


## Lucille

> 


They'd happily load you onto the trains.  Statists are as statists do, and mass murder is what they do (see the history of the world).  You do recall the memo warning how Paulians, Constitutionalists, etc., are potential homegrown terrorists, right? 

What's with the eye roll anyway?  Do you fight for the 2nd to hunt ducks?  Don't you believe in the 2nd actual purpose, or are you one of those, "It can't happen here" types?

----------


## dinosaur

> $#@! anybody and everybody bashing AJ. If he was calm you would have whined like little bitches that he allowed Morgan to control the "debate" and didn't end up saying anything noteworthy.
> 
> You sick, twisted, establishment loving (people?) should be ashamed of yourselves for constantly filling every thread about AJ with your ridiculous child like hatred. You get up there and say it better then if you don't like it. 
> 
> You're no different than the $#@!ing blind sheeple crying about muslim terrorists. You're worthless. Either except it or change it.


WTH?  Everyone who thinks AJ is not what he claims to be is a sick, twisted, wothless etablishment sheep?  

No, I'm not.  And I do think that AJ is cointelpro or something similar.  Alex, Glenn, and many other talking heads fall into the category of controlling the opposition by leading it.  These types also wake alot of people up and do some good reporting.  I'm not bashing him because I want perfection from him.  I'm bashing him to try to warn people to keep their guard up when listening to him, and not trust him completely.

----------


## MelissaCato

> $#@! anybody and everybody bashing AJ. If he was calm you would have whined like little bitches that he allowed Morgan to control the "debate" and didn't end up saying anything noteworthy.
> 
> You sick, twisted, establishment loving (people?) should be ashamed of yourselves for constantly filling every thread about AJ with your ridiculous child like hatred. You get up there and say it better then if you don't like it. 
> 
> You're no different than the $#@!ing blind sheeple crying about muslim terrorists. You're worthless. Either except it or change it.



I agree. 100%. I as a lady, wish we had MORE men in this country like Alex Jones speaking up and at em' ... we need more rants and in your face interviews instead of all this pussy and candy arse we don't want to offend you sugar coated sweet talk crap like our Constitution, BoR and DOI is negotiable or something. 

We are loosing our Country and people think we should keep calm ?  Ya ok. Grow a pair for Gods sake.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Wow I watched it. Alex Jones did FANTASTIC. Are you people kidding me? This is exactly what we need to do to these SCUM SHILLS OF THE GOVERNMENT!!!!! I keep saying get loud, bring facts, and get in their face! I guarentee you Alex Jones brought more fence sitters over to our side than he may have put off. The True Believers will never be convinced, so who cares what they think.
> 
> With all that being said, the last 2 minutes with the 9/11 stuff was not good, that was a setup by Morgan to make him look crazy and he should have brought it back to the guns. It was an awesome interview though, bc Jones mocked that phony piece of garbage Morgan and showed him to be a total fraud.
> 
> Mocking him, making him look like a petty little tyrant... this is how we have to play, I'm sorry to break it to you. The leftists rule by emotional manipulating and scaring people, we need to fight back with the exact same rhetorical force to be effective. The quiet, hat-in-hand act does not work with these people.


I absolutely agree. He tore Morgan apart. And that is exactly how you should talk to tyrants who are trying to harm and control you. We will not coddle and appease our way to freedom. It's that simple.

I'm also done with trying to hide 9/11 truth. Sure half of the Tea Drinking Surrender Monkey's audience dismissed AJ automatically for it. But who cares? They aren't the type that would become pro gun anyway. He was great on the 9/11 part.

----------


## KingNothing

> $#@! anybody and everybody bashing AJ. If he was calm you would have whined like little bitches that he allowed Morgan to control the "debate" and didn't end up saying anything noteworthy.
> 
> You sick, twisted, establishment loving (people?) should be ashamed of yourselves for constantly filling every thread about AJ with your ridiculous child like hatred. You get up there and say it better then if you don't like it. 
> 
> You're no different than the $#@!ing blind sheeple crying about muslim terrorists. You're worthless. Either accept it or change it.



Off your meds today or something?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I agree. 100%. I as a lady, wish we had MORE men in this country like Alex Jones speaking up and at em' ... we need more rants and in your face interviews instead of all this pussy and candy arse we don't want to offend you sugar coated sweet talk crap like our Constitution, BoR and DOI is negotiable or something. 
> 
> We are loosing our Country and people think we should keep calm ?  Ya ok. Grow a pair for Gods sake.


Thank you. The tyrants want us to be calm and quiet while they takeover. We must actively, loudly, in their face resist. We must put fear in them. It's the only way they will back off.

AJ had Morgan LEGITIMATELY SCARED during that interview. That's what we need to do.

----------


## KingNothing

> I absolutely agree. He tore Morgan apart.



Is that what he did?  Or did he make himself look like a lunatic and Morgan look like joke?

----------


## MelissaCato

Not cool. Not cool.

----------


## KingNothing

> AJ had Morgan LEGITIMATELY SCARED during that interview.


What dimension do you live in?  I ask this sincerely.  The interview went as each man wanted it to go.  How is that not obvious to you?

----------


## KingNothing

> Not cool. Not cool.


Jesus.  Much as I dislike Alex, that is a terrible thing to say.  It's also an illegal thing to say, is it not?

----------


## Cutlerzzz

> Well I think Larry Pratt came across as milktoast and got run over trying to be polite.  Maybe in the future they can both go on at once.  Kind of a 2nd amendment "good cop / bad cop" routine.


Pratt's answers and lines destroyed Morgan's, left Morgan without any arguments, and Morgan resorted to name calling. Pratt clearly won that debate and it wasn't even close.

----------


## presence

Alex Jones v Piers Morgan all 177 news sources

----------


## jmdrake



----------


## MelissaCato

Not cool.

----------


## mport1

It really boggles my mind how any liberty lover can like Alex Jones.  The guy is out of his mind, and libertarianism is supposed to be about logic and reason.

----------


## UWDude

> It really boggles my mind how any liberty lover can like Alex Jones.  The guy is out of his mind, and libertarianism is supposed to be about logic and reason.


Don't listen to Alex jOnes!  Listen to my radio show!  How comes he gets all the ratings!  My show is the truth!  Not his!

Even Mark Dice turned on Jones.

You freaking nobody radio and youtube jocks need to get your envy in line.

give me a break.  Like Mark Dice or "Free Talk Live" never said some seriously crazy $#@!.

Check your egos, bitches.

----------


## Cutlerzzz

> It really boggles my mind how any liberty lover can like Alex Jones.  The guy is out of his mind, and libertarianism is supposed to be about logic and reason.


Because Jones emotionally connects with them on these issues, so people like him even if he is clearly making an ass out of himself.

----------


## Deborah K

> It really boggles my mind how any liberty lover can like Alex Jones.  The guy is out of his mind, and libertarianism is supposed to be about logic and reason.


He's abrasive, but it takes all kinds.

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## mport1

> Don't listen to Alex jOnes!  Listen to my radio show!  How comes he gets all the ratings!  My show is the truth!  Not his!
> 
> Even Mark Dice turned on Jones.
> 
> You freaking nobody radio and youtube jocks need to get your envy in line.
> 
> give me a break.  Like Mark Dice or "Free Talk Live" never said some seriously crazy $#@!.
> 
> Check your egos, bitches.


I don't have a radio show...  I'm just a fan of Free Talk Live.  And yes, they do on occasion make bad arguments, but they are not off their rocker like AJ, Mark Dice, David Icke, etc.

----------


## presence

> Who else could have crammed all these gold nuggets into a CNN ambush?
> 
> I think AJ was brilliant. The TRANSCRIPT to the conversation is what matters most and he got in the high points.


http://www.ldsfreedomforum.com/viewt...p?f=1&p=345862

Transcript anyone?

Group project by the minute?

----------


## UWDude

> I don't have a radio show...  I'm just a fan of Free Talk Live.  And yes, they do on occasion make bad arguments, but they are not off their rocker like AJ, Mark Dice, David Icke, etc.


Probably depends who is listening to them, eh?
I see enough uberlibertarians here to know someone can be completely logical and polite, and completely off his rocker.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> $#@! anybody and everybody bashing AJ. If he was calm you would have whined like little bitches that he allowed Morgan to control the "debate" and didn't end up saying anything noteworthy.
> 
> You sick, twisted, establishment loving (people?) should be ashamed of yourselves for constantly filling every thread about AJ with your ridiculous child like hatred. You get up there and say it better then if you don't like it. 
> 
> You're no different than the $#@!ing blind sheeple crying about muslim terrorists. You're worthless. Either accept it or change it.


Dude. It's not that serious. Why are you so defensive of Alex Jones? (It's offputting to say the least) '$#@!ing blind sheep?' 'Ashamed of myself?' 'Child like hatred?' TF are you ranting about? Yes, the way to bring people to our side is horrible fake accents. Don't get mad at everyone else, just because one, they don't blindly subscribe to Alex Jones's fear peddling and two, they see through his act for what it is. A lot of us are a hell of a lot more 'awake' than you could ever be- even with listening to Alex Jones all the damn time. Here's a suggestion, listen to what AJ has to say on a subject, then research it. These vague statements such as 'TPTB,' 'the global elite,' 'globalists' doesn't do a damn thing for your cause. WHO? DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT? Or do you just parrot AJ's manic rants without actually reviewing other information on the subject. I don't understand why you are so impressionable to AJ. I know, I know. I'm a sheeple, troll, patsy, plant, fed. Oh, and for the record, my post that was somewhat 'cryptic' was obviously about you. Not that I think anyone (who's been here longer than a month) would have a hard time discerning that.

----------


## mport1

> Dude. It's not that serious. Why are you so defensive of Alex Jones? (It's offputting to say the least) '$#@!ing blind sheep?' 'Ashamed of myself?' 'Child like hatred?' TF are you ranting about? Yes, the way to bring people to our side is horrible fake accents. Don't get mad at everyone else, just because one, they don't blindly subscribe to Alex Jones's fear peddling and two, they see through his act for what it is. A lot of us are a hell of a lot more 'awake' than you could ever be- even with listening to Alex Jones all the damn time. Here's a suggestion, listen to what AJ has to say on a subject, then research it. These vague statements such as 'TPTB, the global elite, globalists doesn't do a damn thing for your cause. WHO? DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT? Or do you just parrot AJ's manic rants without actually reviewing other information on the subject. I don't understand why you are so impressionable to AJ. I know, I know. I'm a sheeple, troll, patsy, plant, fed. Oh, and for the record, my post that was someone 'cryptic' was obviously about you. Not that I think anyone (who's been here longer than a month) would have a hard time discerning that.


+rep

----------


## libertygrl

> Not that I disagree with part of his message, but his presentation was way off


Ya think???  LOL.  It's the right message just the wrong messenger.  We need someone tough who won't get talked over but at the same time, he/she has to keep their emotions in check. I think Jesse Vantura did a great job of this when he guest starred on Morgan's show a few weeks back.  I like that Jones took it to another level in bringing out stuff some people would be too afraid to say.  You can certainly show anger but he showed utter rage.LOL.  I mean, those of us who listen to him are used to his rants.  But for those that don't, they won't take him seriously. Perception in EVERYTHING in our society.  The powers that be don't think of us as people. They describe us as consumers.  Today it's all about marketing and selling a product.  So I think that needs to be applied in how we sell the ideas/philosophy of liberty and our rights under the constitution.

----------


## UWDude

> Dude. It's not that serious. Why are you so defensive of Alex Jones? (It's offputting to say the least) '$#@!ing blind sheep?' 'Ashamed of myself?' 'Child like hatred?' TF are you ranting about? Yes, the way to bring people to our side is horrible fake accents. Don't get mad at everyone else, just because one, they don't blindly subscribe to Alex Jones's fear peddling and two, they see through his act for what it is. A lot of us are a hell of a lot more 'awake' than you could ever be- even with listening to Alex Jones all the damn time. Here's a suggestion, listen to what AJ has to say on a subject, then research it. These vague statements such as 'TPTB,' 'the global elite,' 'globalists' doesn't do a damn thing for your cause. WHO? DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT? Or do you just parrot AJ's manic rants without actually reviewing other information on the subject. I don't understand why you are so impressionable to AJ. I know, I know. I'm a sheeple, troll, patsy, plant, fed. Oh, and for the record, my post that was someone 'cryptic' was obviously about you. Not that I think anyone (who's been here longer than a month) would have a hard time discerning that.


You both are flipping out about $#@! that don't mean anything.  Relax.... ....you have no control anyway.

----------


## juleswin

> 


Yup, he is the man. Walking all the way to the bank to cash in the checks from those survivalist ads. Gloom and doom crazy talk business must be doing very well this time of the year

----------


## dannno

I love the thing AJ did with his accent at the end, it was brilliant.

----------


## UWDude

> Yup, he is the man. Walking all the way to the bank to cash in the checks the ad checks from those survivalist ads. Gloom and doom crazy talk business must be doing very well this time of the year


Good.  About time he realized he needs money to expand his operations.
Free market FTW.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ron Paul to be on AJ's show tomorrow.


Pure, $#@!ing, awesomeness

----------


## mport1

> Yup, he is the man. Walking all the way to the bank to cash in the checks the ad checks from those survivalist ads. Gloom and doom crazy talk business must be doing very well this time of the year


Indeed.  He could care less that he just discredited the gun ownership argument for a lot of people.  It's all about bringing in as many people as possible to Infowars to spread his mostly unsubstantiated fear mongering conspiracies.

----------


## AGRP



----------


## presence

> We need someone tough who won't get talked over but at the same time, 
> he/she has to keep their emotions in check.


We have those too:

----------


## phill4paul

> Yup, he is the man. Walking all the way to the bank to cash in the checks the ad checks from those survivalist ads. Gloom and doom crazy talk business must be doing very well this time of the year


  Well, there certainly a lot of people jealous of him and the living he makes.

----------


## phill4paul

> Indeed.  *He could care less that he just discredited the gun ownership argument for a lot of people.*  It's all about bringing in as many people as possible to Infowars to spread his mostly unsubstantiated fear mongering conspiracies.


  Didn't discredit it for me. He's was absolutely right. It is EXACTLY how I explain myself to the gun grabbers. It will be 1776. I'm tired of politely arguing statistics that fall on deaf ears. $#@! 'em.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I love the thing AJ did with his accent at the end, it was brilliant.


My little brother thought the same thing. I'll have to remember that one next time I debate someone. That and, 'I know you are but what am I?' Can't fail.

----------


## UWDude

> Indeed.  He could care less that he just discredited the gun ownership argument for a lot of people.  It's all about bringing in as many people as possible to Infowars to spread his mostly unsubstantiated fear mongering conspiracies.


Shuddap!  Yer hutin' the movement!

----------


## JK/SEA

> Ron Paul to be on AJ's show tomorrow.


oh no...there goes Rons credibility....

----------


## dannno

> He could care less that he just discredited the gun ownership argument for a lot of people.


How exactly did he discredit the gun ownership argument? He cited statistics, and then Piers ignored them. Piers tried to cite statistics that AJ had already refuted. Anybody watching with a couple half brain cells to rub together would see that AJ already addressed what Piers was trying to shove down his throat. AJ said we need guns, not for duck hunting, but to overthrow tyrannical government. A lot of liberals think that Bush was a tyrant and a lot of Republicans think that Obama is a tyrant so he is going to pull in a lot of people on that statement compared to say a few years ago, or a decade ago.

----------


## dannno

> My little brother thought the same thing. I'll have to remember that one next time I debate someone. That and, 'I know you are but what am I?' Can't fail.


The British accent is extremely arrogant sounding and Piers sounded very arrogant throughout the show in part because of his accent. AJ brought it to his level there at the end to drive home the point, and more importantly than the accent was what he said with the accent and I think it played through great if you actually listened rather than dismissing it as a childish tactic.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> *The British accent is extremely arrogant sounding* and Piers sounded very arrogant throughout the show *in part because of his accent.* AJ brought it to his level there at the end to drive home the point, and more importantly than the accent was what he said with the accent and I think it played through great if you actually listened rather than dismissing it as a childish tactic.


Facepalm.

----------


## dannno

> Facepalm.


You don't think the british accent sounds arrogant??? Really??

----------


## phill4paul

> The British accent is extremely arrogant sounding and Piers sounded very arrogant throughout the show in part because of his accent. AJ brought it to his level there at the end to drive home the point, and more importantly than the accent was what he said with the accent and I think it played through great if you actually listened rather than dismissing it as a childish tactic.


  Agreed. Everyone I know is sick of the $#@!ing 'Brit" accent trend. Everything from late night shammie hucksters to lizards. As if their accent somehow lends credibility to the product. $#@! a bunch of limeys.

----------


## dannno

> Air hair lair 	
> 
> The phonetic spelling of "Oh, hello" when spoken in a posh British accent.
> Charles: Air hair lair, Geoffrey!
> Geoffrey, Air hair lair, Charles. Nice to see you!


http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...0accent&page=8

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> oh no...there goes Rons credibility....


Facepalm. Do you not see the difference between Ron Paul's calm, mannered, points, and AJ's manic, rapid, two pots of coffee, points? Ron Paul will leave the show with his credibility intact because he will not go on a manic tirade shouting about 50 different things. Ron Paul will leave with his dignity intact because he will not mock accents and resort to calling people red coats. Alex Jones cannot say the same. Also AGRP's last video summed up my suspicions pretty good.

----------


## juleswin

> You don't think the british accent sounds arrogant??? Really??


Quite the opposite. I think it is sexy as hell (on a woman). Even if you think an accent sounds arrogant, you still have to listen to the words said and react to it instead of what you think the accent sounds like. Also he know Piers had a British accent before accepting the interview so it was on him to normalize himself with it and drop the childish act

----------


## jmdrake

> We have those too:


+rep!  Ice T is just badass.  I'd love to see him take on Piers.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> You don't think the british accent sounds arrogant??? Really??


I think he's British. Do you think southern accents make people sound unintelligent?

----------


## dannno

Ok, I should say that I realize there are different British accents, and the cockney accent, for example, isn't terribly arrogant sounding compared to something like the Royal, Oxford or to a lesser extent Birmingham accents.

----------


## mac_hine

I'm not the biggest AJ fan. His performance last night gave me massive douche chills, but I really do love this song (and dubstep)

----------


## presence

> +rep!  Ice T is just badass.  I'd love to see him take on Piers.


I had a musician tell me that one's pause is worth almost as much as one's music.

----------


## UWDude

> Facepalm. Do you not see the difference between Ron Paul's calm, mannered, points, and AJ's manic, rapid, two pots of coffee, points? Ron Paul will leave the show with his credibility intact because he will not go on a manic tirade shouting about 50 different things. Ron Paul will leave with his dignity intact because he will not mock accents and resort to calling people red coats. Alex Jones cannot say the same. Also AGRP's last video summed up my suspicions pretty good.


And nobody listens to Ron Paul.
And AJ is allowed to call Piers a Redcoat.  Piers is a $#@!ing (Tabloid paper editor) Brit trying to lecture us about our constitution!

----------


## mport1

> How exactly did he discredit the gun ownership argument? He cited statistics, and then Piers ignored them. Piers tried to cite statistics that AJ had already refuted. Anybody watching with a couple half brain cells to rub together would see that AJ already addressed what Piers was trying to shove down his throat. AJ said we need guns, not for duck hunting, but to overthrow tyrannical government. A lot of liberals think that Bush was a tyrant and a lot of Republicans think that Obama is a tyrant so he is going to pull in a lot of people on that statement compared to say a few years ago, or a decade ago.


Most people don't respond to that logic.  They just saw a guy raving like a lunatic, not willing to have a civil debate, throwing out every conspiracy theory under the sun.  People will watch his demeanor and his thoughts on other topics which will discredit him as a reliable source for the gun debate.

----------


## Ranger29860

> I think he's British. Do you think southern accents make people sound unintelligent?


Certain ones definitely lol.

----------


## dannno

> I think he's British. Do you think southern accents make people sound unintelligent?


Not generally, but when it gets REEEAAALLLLLY slow and REAAAALLLY drawlly it can come off that way.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Facepalm. Do you not see the difference between Ron Paul's calm, mannered, points, and AJ's manic, rapid, two pots of coffee, points? Ron Paul will leave the show with his credibility intact because he will not go on a manic tirade shouting about 50 different things. Ron Paul will leave with his dignity intact because he will not mock accents and resort to calling people red coats. Alex Jones cannot say the same. Also AGRP's last video summed up my suspicions pretty good.


ever see the movie The Stepford Wives?

AJ ain't a 'stepford zombie'...get over it. Your maniacal rantings towards AJ is suspect.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Certain ones definitely lol.


Lol. My point was more in that they can't help their accent. Piers is British. It stands to reason he would talk like a Brit. He does routinely act like a self-righteous prick, but the accent doesn't really play a role. It's just his personality.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> ever see the movie The Stepford Wives?
> 
> AJ ain't a 'stepford zombie'...get over it. Your maniacal rantings towards AJ is suspect.


Baaaaa

----------


## JK/SEA

> Baaaaa


you should be saying MEOW...

----------


## UWDude

> Most people don't respond to that logic.  They just saw a guy raving like a lunatic, not willing to have a civil debate, throwing out every conspiracy theory under the sun.


You people have no idea what people respond to!  You never did!  You think ron Paul's old churlsih uncle routine was a winning formula.  It wasn't.  It only appealed to a certain segment of the population, you know, the "I"'s of that INTJ $#@!.

AJ straight up went for the gut of the "E"'s, the emotionals.  And so many people were afraid that their guns would be grabbed, because it seemed like playing the lawyer game with the talking heads on the MSM was lose lose.

this so reminds me of the whole Nov 5 "Money bomb" debate.  Some of you are reading way too much into this.

People are $#@!ING MAD.  And finally, AJ did it, on live television., in true format.  He said it, "I'm mad as hell, and I'm not gonna take it anymore!"

Nobody has done it yet.  Sentelli's whiny little rant was nothing compared to this.  Sentelli is himself just a part of that media drone machine anyway.

Alex Jones came in and dropped a bomb of disrespect on something everyone hates... the MSM.  In particular, the "Librul" media.  Believe me, I come from the more "librul" side of libertariansim, but Alex Jones just gave the conservative movement a HUGE shot in the arm... ...and tomorrow, these angry gun nuts are going to want to tune in, and see what the clown does next.

And what will they get?

Alex Jones hosting Ron Paul.

Victory.  Priceless.  Genius.  You'll see.
Operation Paul Revere he called it.

You all act like this was AJ's one shot at cable TV News.  You don;t understand. he is invited ALL the Time, but ALWAYS says no!  He knows what he is doing.  He is a showman.  He is a bad actor, yes, but there are lots of people he appeals to, and these are not exactly your haughty intellectual types.  He timed this intentionally.  He couldn't give two squirts piss about Prissy Piers little pathetic row of chairs of child cheerleaders around him.  He was there to make this thing viral!  And he succeeded!

----------


## dannno

Whatever, I wanna go on Piers Morgan and crush him in a debate with my stoner surfer accent vs. his british accent

----------


## JK/SEA

> You people have no idea what people respond to!  You never did!  You think ron Paul's old churlsih uncle routine was a winning formula.  It wasn't.  It only appealed to a certain segment of the population, you know, the "I"'s of that INTJ $#@!.
> 
> AJ straight up went for the gut of the "E"'s, the emotionals.  And so many people were afraid that their guns would be grabbed, because it seemed like playing the lawyer game with the talking heads on the MSM was lose lose.
> 
> this so reminds me of the whole Nov 5 "Money bomb" debate.  Some of you are reading way too much into this.
> 
> People are $#@!ING MAD.  And finally, AJ did it, on live television., in true format.  He said it, "I'm mad as hell, and I'm not gonna take it anymore!"
> 
> Nobody has done it yet.  Sentelli's whiny little rant was nothing compared to this.  Sentelli is himself just a part of that media drone machine anyway.
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UWDude again.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> you should be saying MEOW...


It is very suspect, to say the least, why some people seem to have such an affection towards another man. Such is the reason I wouldn't be one bit afraid to meow around certain people here. Now barking might get me some unwanted attention, don't _you_ think?

----------


## phill4paul

> You people have no idea what people respond to!  You never did!  You think ron Paul's old churlsih uncle routine was a winning formula.  It wasn't.  It only appealed to a certain segment of the population, you know, the "I"'s of that INTJ $#@!.
> 
> AJ straight up went for the gut of the "E"'s, the emotionals.  And so many people were afraid that their guns would be grabbed, because it seemed like playing the lawyer game with the talking heads on the MSM was lose lose.
> 
> this so reminds me of the whole Nov 5 "Money bomb" debate.  Some of you are reading way too much into this.
> 
> People are $#@!ING MAD.  And finally, AJ did it, on live television., in true format.  He said it, "I'm mad as hell, and I'm not gonna take it anymore!"
> 
> Nobody has done it yet.  Sentelli's whiny little rant was nothing compared to this.  Sentelli is himself just a part of that media drone machine anyway.
> ...



  I knew it! Damned liberal. 




> *but Alex Jones just gave the conservative movement a HUGE shot in the arm... ...and tomorrow, these angry gun nuts are going to want to tune in, and see what the clown does next.
> 
> And what will they get?
> 
> Alex Jones hosting Ron Paul.
> 
> Victory.  Priceless.  Genius.  You'll see.*
> Operation Paul Revere he called it.
> 
> You all act like this was AJ's one shot at cable TV News.  You don;t understand. he is invited ALL the Time, but ALWAYS says no!  He knows what he is doing.  He is a showman.  He is a bad actor, yes, but there are lots of people he appeals to, and these are not exactly your haughty intellectual types.  He timed this intentionally.  He couldn't give two squirts piss about Prissy Piers little pathetic row of chairs of child cheerleaders around him.  He was there to make this thing viral!  And he succeeded!


  Hadn't put the two together until now. +rep

----------


## MelissaCato

DP

----------


## phill4paul

DP

----------


## MelissaCato

> You people have no idea what people respond to!  You never did!  You  think ron Paul's old churlsih uncle routine was a winning formula.  It  wasn't.  It only appealed to a certain segment of the population, you  know, the "I"'s of that INTJ $#@!.
> 
> AJ straight up went for the gut of the "E"'s, the emotionals.  And so  many people were afraid that their guns would be grabbed, because it  seemed like playing the lawyer game with the talking heads on the MSM  was lose lose.
> 
> People are $#@!ING MAD.  And finally, AJ did it, on live television., in  true format.  He said it, "I'm mad as hell, and I'm not gonna take it  anymore!"


This is soo true *UWDude.* We should pull up that thread and do a comparison. LOL  Nice post.

----------


## JK/SEA

> It is very suspect, to say the least, why some people seem to have such an affection towards another man. Such is the reason I wouldn't be one bit afraid to meow around certain people here. Now barking might get me some unwanted attention, don't _you_ think?


so having affection for AJ is what?...also, having this kind of vitriol over AJ for getting the chance to embarass Morgan over the 2nd Amendment is indeed suspect. Are you Sen. Feinstein?

----------


## Danan

> I knew it! Damned liberal. 
> 
> 
>   Hadn't put the two together until now. +rep


Huh?

----------


## phill4paul

> Huh?


  Huh?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Huh?


Alex Jones being on Piers, raising hell to presumeably get more people to listen to his show, and Ron Paul being booked to speak tomorrow.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Ah yes, the great Fifth of November debate.

Us radicals won that one.

We'll win this one too.

Good post, +rep.




> You people have no idea what people respond to!  You never did!  You think ron Paul's old churlsih uncle routine was a winning formula.  It wasn't.  It only appealed to a certain segment of the population, you know, the "I"'s of that INTJ $#@!.
> 
> AJ straight up went for the gut of the "E"'s, the emotionals.  And so many people were afraid that their guns would be grabbed, because it seemed like playing the lawyer game with the talking heads on the MSM was lose lose.
> 
> this so reminds me of the whole Nov 5 "Money bomb" debate.  Some of you are reading way too much into this.
> 
> People are $#@!ING MAD.  And finally, AJ did it, on live television., in true format.  He said it, "I'm mad as hell, and I'm not gonna take it anymore!"
> 
> Nobody has done it yet.  Sentelli's whiny little rant was nothing compared to this.  Sentelli is himself just a part of that media drone machine anyway.
> ...

----------


## dannno

> Huh?


The second part he is saying that AJ doesn't always go on the MSM, but when he does he does it with purpose - in this case, he got all of the people upset about our 2nd amendment rights being taken away to wake up and pay attention and maybe some of them will tune in to his show tomorrow where he will be interviewing Ron Paul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Ron Paul = Thomas Jefferson

Alex Jones = Sam Adams

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Not cool.


Sounds like many of the rabid AJ haters on here.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> 


Lol. Love it.

----------


## liveandletlive

i for one was embarrassed by Alex.....im appalled at people condoning his ad hominem attacks and outrageous, over the top behavior. Would Ron Paul think someone who supposedly advocates liberty be proud of Alex Jones performance?

HELL NO. Ron would never act the way Alex did, and if he saw that, he would not approve of it. 

Folks here need to reevaluate themselves if you think what Alex did was cool. He embarrassed himself and discredited our side as a bunch of tin foil hat wearing nutjobs.

I dont care if Alex's general point was right, that the 2nd amendment is there to prevent tyranny. He acted like a damn fool and embarrassed himself. He had a great opportunity to be eloquent and change people's perceptions about him and he blew it !!!!!!

What a joke, keep supporting morons like Alex and this so called movement will go nowhere!!!!

----------


## phill4paul

> i for one was embarrassed by Alex.....im appalled at people condoning his ad hominem attacks and outrageous, over the top behavior. Would Ron Paul think someone who supposedly advocates liberty be proud of Alex Jones performance?
> 
> HELL NO. Ron would never act the way Alex did, and if he saw that, he would not approve of it. 
> 
> Folks here need to reevaluate themselves if you think what Alex did was cool. He embarrassed himself and discredited our side as a bunch of tin foil hat wearing nutjobs.
> 
> I dont care if Alex's general point was right, that the 2nd amendment is there to prevent tyranny. He acted like a damn fool and embarrassed himself. He had a great opportunity to be eloquent and change people's perceptions about him and he blew it !!!!!!
> 
> What a joke, keep supporting morons like Alex and this so called movement will go nowhere!!!!


  "If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything."

----------


## AGRP

> "If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything."


Speaking of the truth.  Remember when he gave accurate information about what happened during a rally in austin?

----------


## phill4paul

> Speaking of the truth.  Remember when he gave accurate information about what happened during a rally in austin?


  Jesus Christ, will you quit spamming this in every post? This post is about...........

  Alex Jones to Debate Piers Morgan LIVE! 1/7/12 9PM ET (video added)

----------


## BenIsForRon

Alex totally discredited himself, but it doesn't matter.

1: No one watches Piers Morgan
2: Piers Morgan has been just as rude in previous interviews
3: Alex Jones has already discredited himself many times before, so this was more an opportunity to embarrass Piers Morgan on his own show.

----------


## awake

Sad thing is Alex could have beat Morgan easily in a collected debate. Instead he prematurely emasculated and handed it to the other team. 

The Alex Jones 'wright or wrong' crowd had better see hes not a liberty movement leader. Leaders are never that unstable in the face of argument. Ron Paul would have been a better guest.

----------


## Lucille

http://www.infowars.com/alex-jones-b...levision-ever/




> Alex did it exactly the way you’re supposed to do it when you want to destroy the whole stinking mess all at once. You give no quarter. You go on the attack from the first moment. You don’t let up.
> 
> You ignore the nicey-nice stuff.
> 
> I’m sure there are some boomer gun advocates out there who think Alex “presented an unfortunate face of the responsible gun-owner community.” They’re dead wrong. They don’t understand what an attack against tyranny requires. They never have.
> 
> You put the fascists on the defensive. That’s rule number one. You put them through the wall into the next county. You hit them with the truth so hard they never recover. That’s the goal.
> 
> It happened last night.
> ...


http://www.infowars.com/deluded-pier...o-john-lennon/




> While some may have disagreed with Alex’s bombastic approach, a majority of Americans who value their Bill of Rights, as well as any who care to question the drivel that corporate owned mainstream media outlets like CNN put out on a daily basis, are now fully aware of the establishment’s all out attack on the Second Amendment.
> 
> If Piers Morgan expected a “civilized debate” with Jones, perhaps he should have treated his previous guests, such as Gun Owners Of America director Larry Pratt with a modicum of respect, rather than flat out calling him a “an unbelievably stupid man” and an “idiot” for expressing an opinion he did not adhere to.

----------


## Deborah K

> i for one was embarrassed by Alex.....im appalled at people condoning his ad hominem attacks and outrageous, over the top behavior. Would Ron Paul think someone who supposedly advocates liberty be proud of Alex Jones performance?
> 
> *HELL NO. Ron would never act the way Alex did, and if he saw that, he would not approve of it.* Folks here need to reevaluate themselves if you think what Alex did was cool. He embarrassed himself and discredited our side as a bunch of tin foil hat wearing nutjobs.
> 
> I dont care if Alex's general point was right, that the 2nd amendment is there to prevent tyranny. He acted like a damn fool and embarrassed himself. He had a great opportunity to be eloquent and change people's perceptions about him and he blew it !!!!!!
> 
> What a joke, keep supporting morons like Alex and this so called movement will go nowhere!!!!


Well I guess we'll find out tomorrow since Ron will be on his show.  I'm sure the question will come up.

----------


## Deborah K

Can we just be clear on one thing?  AJ doesn't represent our 'movement'.  He is only a facet of it.  Dr. Paul is our representative.  That's IF we still consider ourselves the Ron Paul Revolution.

----------


## MelissaCato

> Can we just be clear on one thing?  AJ doesn't represent our 'movement'.  He is only a facet of it.  Dr. Paul is our representative.  That's IF we still consider ourselves the Ron Paul Revolution.


Alex Jones has always been apart of the Ron Paul Revolution. Why do you think Ron Paul himself will be on the Alex Jones Show tomorrow ? This is what most you need to understand - we are in this together and need to defend our own. WE are the Ron Paul Revolution.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Can we just be clear on one thing?  AJ doesn't represent our 'movement'.  He is only a facet of it.  Dr. Paul is our representative.  That's IF we still consider ourselves the Ron Paul Revolution.


Agreed.

I have no idea why this is so hard to understand.

We, all of us, are representatives, we are not a monolithic group by any means.

And we all have different styles that all serve different purposes.

----------


## fr33

> Sounds like many of the rabid AJ haters on here.


No it doesn't. Nobody ever says anything like that here. But I do believe you could be delusional enough to see that happening when it isn't.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Ron Paul = Thomas Jefferson
> 
> Alex Jones = Sam Adams


Smdh. 

ETA: Please, by all means, how is Alex Jones is the equivalent of Samuel Adams? I don't understand the comparison.

----------


## jtap

I agree with Alex sometimes and even Agree with Glenn Beck sometimes, but I'd rather see Alex's ranting angry emotion than Glenn's crying

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Smdh. 
> 
> ETA: Please, by all means, how is Alex Jones is the equivalent of Samuel Adams? I don't understand the comparison.


Sam Adams was loud and confrontational and hot tempered.

----------


## AFPVet

I think Ron represents us better to the television audience; however, Alex does a very good job with his radio show.

----------


## presence

> Please, by all means, how is Alex Jones is the equivalent of Samuel Adams?





(hope nobody saw that misquote)

----------


## AuH20

> I agree with Alex sometimes and even Agree with Glenn Beck sometimes, but I'd rather see Alex's ranting angry emotion than Glenn's crying


I like Beck but Beck is too reclusive. He's not a fighter.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I think Ron represents us better to the television audience; however, Alex does a very good job with his radio show.


Honestly, I don't know why this always has to devolve into thousands of posts of people bashing each other over the head.

Some folks, like myself, are fans and appreciate Jones for what he is.

Others dislike him.

So be it, it takes all kinds, let it go at that.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

My .02: I wish Alex would have stayed away from the "conspiracy" stuff, and just hammered Morgan with facts, as he came out the gate with the number of dead at the doorstep of the state, and with the confiscations of previous totalitarians.

But to be perfectly frank, I have NO problem with the "way" he behaved.  People who ratherly blandly and aristocratically discuss the rights we are and are not entitled to should be shouted down.  It's well and high time that someone get in the face of these smug psuedo-intellectuals.  This isn't a discussion about who is picking up the tab, for cripe's sake.  This is about our God-given, natural human rights.  

I have my criticisms of Alex, but other than taking the conspiracy bait, last night isn't among them.  A moralizing, statist pig like Morgan needs to have a finger stuck in his chest.

----------


## mac_hine

*Fact Check Debate: Alex Jones Vs. Piers Morgan* 

Fact checking Alex Jones is no easy task, especially when he made over 30 statements in a 10 minute clip. This is only a partial list of statements, a full report would take days to dissect.
Alex Jones

    * FBI says there’s a 20%+ rate drop in crime:    *True*, but over many years, not just in a single year
    * About 74% of about 11,000+ gun homicides in the US were gang related:  As an average, *True*
    * 190,000 people died from hospital infections:   Couldn’t find recent data but in 2009 it was the 4th leading cause of death in the United States, and this 2012 article put’s it around the same rank
    * The Number 1 killer in history is “governments” who killed 292 millions people in the 21st Century: *True*
    * Britain took your guns 15-16 years ago and it tripled violent crime: *True.* Britain is the most violent country in Europe
    * Michael Springman head of (inaudible) department blew the whistle that the hijackers were allowed into the US: Potentially *True.*  A lot of news outlets reported on this. Here’s one.
    * Mexico, total gun ban on citizens, over 50,000 died in three years: *True*
    * German fasle-flag firebomb April 27th 1933: [B]True[B]
    * Mega banks have bragged that they have taken over in Bloomberg, AP. *True,* this has been said on those outlets. I’ve seen them personally but don’t have time to dig around for them.
    * Criminal elements of the military industrial complex were behind 9/11: Unknown, but history will tell.
    * Criminal factions of the US Military were behind Gulf of Tonkin: *True,* Robert McNamara said publicly that it was a false flag.
    * Criminal elements of the military industrial complex were behind Operation Gladio: *True*
    * Why don’t you go back and face charges for the hacking scandal? *True*
    * Why did you get fired from the daily mirror for putting out fake stories? *True*
    * The government buys 1.6 billion bullets last year : *True*
    * The number 1 cause of death is suicide: Couldn’t find solid 2011 or 2012 data but suicide is in the top 10 and has climbed every year for over a decade. Link
    * Why don’t you want to get rid of drugs? Because they’re half your sponsors? This is an exaggeration but a lot of drug companies advertise on CNN.
    * 3 times the amount of people are killed with rocks, pipes, knives: Need more information, but this number is higher than you think.
    * Murder with a semi automatic weapon is very low. Unknown but Hand Guns are #1 but a long shot. Here.
    * Mao killed 80 million people because he was the only guy who had the guns: Estimates vary widely, with 80,000,000 on the very HIGH end.
    * Switzerland has the lowest crime rate in Europe, and your country (Britain) has the highest: *True*

Piers Morgan

There were 35 gun murders in Britain last year: True

America has the most guns out of 23 of the richest countries in the world: True

He didn’t make too many statements.
http://thebostonliberal.com/fact-che...-morgan-78918/

----------


## presence



----------


## Deborah K

> My .02: I wish Alex would have stayed away from the "conspiracy" stuff, and just hammered Morgan with facts, as he came out the gate with the number of dead at the doorstep of the state, and with the confiscations of previous totalitarians.
> 
> But to be perfectly frank, I have NO problem with the "way" he behaved.  People who ratherly blandly and aristocratically discuss the rights we are and are not entitled to should be shouted down.  It's well and high time that someone get in the face of these smug psuedo-intellectuals.  This isn't a discussion about who is picking up the tab, for cripe's sake.  This is about our God-given, natural human rights.  
> 
> I have my criticisms of Alex, but other than taking the conspiracy bait, last night isn't among them.  A moralizing, statist pig like Morgan needs to have a finger stuck in his chest.


Personally, I think it would have been a better tactical move if AJ would have waited before he went on the attack, for Morgan to make some stupid remark like he tends to do i.e.:  "You're an unbelievably stupid man, aren't you?" - which is what he said to Larry Pratt.  At that point, it would have been BEAUTIFUL to see AJ unleash hell on him.

----------


## MelissaCato

Well, it's evident the Alex Jones rant was  just a normal Monday night for Alex. It's everyone else who's freaking out. LOL

----------


## Antischism

Reactions I've seen a lot of following the video (these are from people who otherwise wouldn't know Piers or Alex):

_"Holy $#@!. I felt sorry for Piers in that video

This Alex Jones guy looked like an $#@! with poor reasoning and even worse self control.

It was like watching a petulant 4 year old, in the body of a 40 year old man-child, debating someone by changing the subject, raising his voice, and resulting in name calling and petty imitations.

What a piece of $#@!."


"If I ran a country I would like somebody like Alex Jones at my disposal, acting as a crazies magnet, spouting bull$#@! all day in the most obnoxious fashion to minimize him gaining a sane fanbase and whenever I have some inconvenient information that I fear will leak to the public eventually I would feed it to him first, wrapped inside more ridiculous $#@!, his credibility will tarnish whatever story there might be and I wouldn't have to worry about it getting any traction in mainstream media when the actual leak occurs."


"Guy acts like a complete psycho and I think just made every gun owner in america look like an insane gun nut."


"SMH Alex Jones made pro-2nd amendment people sounds like raging lunatics with this. 

Piers Morgan and delusional anti-gun people are very easy to debate when applying logic and rationale, no need to really yell over the douche or ask him to be deported."


"Piers Morgan did less than 5% of the talking in that interview - Alex Jones made the point for him and lived up to a hugely perceived stereotype. I bet Piers had a $#@!-eating grin on him after they shut off the cameras."_


It's all anecdotal, of course.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Personally, I think it would have been a better tactical move if AJ would have waited to go on the attack, for Morgan to make some stupid remark like he tends to do i.e.:  "You're an unbelievably stupid man, aren't you?"  Which is what he said to Larry Pratt.  At that point, it would have been BEAUTIFUL to see AJ unleash hell on him.


Yeah, to an extent.  But, that is already out there.  I like that he came out fired up.  I get that people think it "discredited" the "liberty movement", but to those people I say that we are past that point.  The sides have been chosen.  The lines need to be drawn and, for all my disagreements with him, I'm on Alex's side of that line.  Just so you know, Piers.  We are not here to ask your permission to carry our weapons.  We're not here to convince you that you should let us.  We WILL carry our weapons.  If you think we shouldn't, well... come and get 'em.  Molon Labe.

----------


## talkingpointes

> Reactions I've seen a lot of following the video (these are from people who otherwise wouldn't know Piers or Alex):
> 
> _"Holy $#@!. I felt sorry for Piers in that video
> 
> This Alex Jones guy looked like an $#@! with poor reasoning and even worse self control.
> 
> It was like watching a petulant 4 year old, in the body of a 40 year old man-child, debating someone by changing the subject, raising his voice, and resulting in name calling and petty imitations.
> 
> What a piece of $#@!."
> ...


I don't want to know how the internet feels. I want to know how the voters feel about it. They were probably the only ones to watch it live as well.

----------


## Deborah K

> "If I ran a country I would like somebody like Alex Jones at my disposal, acting as a crazies magnet, spouting bull$#@! all day in the most obnoxious fashion to minimize him gaining a sane fanbase and *whenever I have some inconvenient information that I fear will leak to the public eventually I would feed it to him first, wrapped inside more ridiculous $#@!, his credibility will tarnish whatever story there might be and I wouldn't have to worry about it getting any traction in mainstream media when the actual leak occurs."*


uhhh.....uhhh...that'll get ya thinkin....

----------


## specsaregood

That is a helluva list.



> *Fact Check Debate: Alex Jones Vs. Piers Morgan* 
> 
> Fact checking Alex Jones is no easy task, especially when he made over 30 statements in a 10 minute clip. This is only a partial list of statements, a full report would take days to dissect.
> Alex Jones
> 
>     * FBI says there’s a 20%+ rate drop in crime:    *True*, but over many years, not just in a single year
>     * About 74% of about 11,000+ gun homicides in the US were gang related:  As an average, *True*
>     * 190,000 people died from hospital infections:   Couldn’t find recent data but in 2009 it was the 4th leading cause of death in the United States, and this 2012 article put’s it around the same rank
>     * The Number 1 killer in history is “governments” who killed 292 millions people in the 21st Century: *True*
> ...

----------


## Murray N Rothbard

Honestly I can't think of a more damaging interview for the pro-gun side. 

It would have been better if the smartest, most persuasive, ANTI-gun spokesman was up there giving a great interview. At least then we would have some material to refute. This is just no-win for our side.

----------


## UWDude

> Reactions I've seen a lot of following the video (these are from people who otherwise wouldn't know Piers or Alex):
> 
> _"Holy $#@!. I felt sorry for Piers in that video
> 
> This Alex Jones guy looked like an $#@! with poor reasoning and even worse self control.
> 
> It was like watching a petulant 4 year old, in the body of a 40 year old man-child, debating someone by changing the subject, raising his voice, and resulting in name calling and petty imitations.
> 
> What a piece of $#@!."
> ...


It's all a bunch of Brits too.  check out the profiles of them.

----------


## UWDude

> Honestly I can't think of a more damaging interview for the pro-gun side. 
> 
> It would have been better if the smartest, most persuasive, ANTI-gun spokesman was up there giving a great interview. At least then we would have some material to refute. This is just no-win for our side.


Pfft, Pratt got Jonesed by Morgan.

----------


## Deborah K

> Yeah, to an extent.  But, that is already out there.  I like that he came out fired up.  I get that people think it "discredited" the "liberty movement", but to those people I say that we are past that point.  The sides have been chosen.  The lines need to be drawn and, for all my disagreements with him, I'm on Alex's side of that line.  Just so you know, Piers.  We are not here to ask your permission to carry our weapons.  We're not here to convince you that you should let us.  We WILL carry our weapons.  If you think we shouldn't, well... come and get 'em.  Molon Labe.


Yeah, it's out there, but that's Morgan's m.o., and waiting for it would have lent more cred to AJ, rather than him launching into it off the bat.  He's capable of being civil, he behaved on 'The View' - granted it was a completely different scenario.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Honestly I can't think of a more damaging interview for the pro-gun side. 
> 
> It would have been better if the smartest, most persuasive, ANTI-gun spokesman was up there giving a great interview. At least then we would have some material to refute. This is just no-win for our side.


I think you're mistaken as to where we are exactly in this particular debate.  In my opinion, the cases have been made.  What left is there to say?  Little, if anything.  If they want to confiscate the guns of law abiding citizens... MOLON LABE.

----------


## jmdrake

+rep for posting!  And looks like Alex Jones was spot on in his facts even if his delivery irked some.




> *Fact Check Debate: Alex Jones Vs. Piers Morgan* 
> 
> Fact checking Alex Jones is no easy task, especially when he made over 30 statements in a 10 minute clip. This is only a partial list of statements, a full report would take days to dissect.
> Alex Jones
> 
>     * FBI says there’s a 20%+ rate drop in crime:    *True*, but over many years, not just in a single year
>     * About 74% of about 11,000+ gun homicides in the US were gang related:  As an average, *True*
>     * 190,000 people died from hospital infections:   Couldn’t find recent data but in 2009 it was the 4th leading cause of death in the United States, and this 2012 article put’s it around the same rank
>     * The Number 1 killer in history is “governments” who killed 292 millions people in the 21st Century: *True*
> ...

----------


## Antischism

> It's all a bunch of Brits too.  check out the profiles of them.


In any case, I don't really have much of an opinion on how Alex Jones went about the interview.

I thought it was entertaining television at most.

----------


## Danan

> Huh?


Oh I see, you split his quote! It almost seemed like you found something he said at another time/place and posted that while implying you "Hadn't put the two together until now." and found out what the "Damned liberal." was about, but that didn't make a whole lot of sense given the context or what he wrote...

Nevermind.

----------


## Brian Coulter

> Operation Gladio
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Gladio
> 
> of note is the May 31, 1972 Peteano massacre
> Magistrate Felice Casson discovered that "the explosives used in the attack came from one of 139 secret weapons depots of a secret army organized under the code name Operation Gladio".[21] Neofascist Vincenzo Vinciguerra confessed in 1984 to judge Felice Casson of having carried out the Peteano terrorist attack, in which three policemen died, *and for which the Red Brigades (BR) had been blamed before.
> *
> 
> Attack their own people, *kill 3 of their own police*, blame it on the commies.
> ...




Slaughter theaters and schools full of innocents, blame it on law abiding gun owners.  

All coincidence theorists need to spontaneously combust now.

----------


## Brian Coulter

> It's all a bunch of Brits too.  check out the profiles of them.



Most likely members of the Cass Sunstein brigade.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 3 times the amount of people are killed with rocks, pipes, knives: Need more information, but this number is higher than you think.


This is true, I'll have to dig it up, but the figure I recall is that less than three percent of all murders committed with firearms are committed with rifles of any type.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Well, it's evident the Alex Jones rant was  just a normal Monday night for Alex. It's everyone else who's freaking out. LOL


To those of us who live every day in high states of "piss off", trust me, we really do find the reactions funny.

----------


## Deborah K

> Oh I see, you split his quote! It almost seemed like you found something he said at another time/place and posted that while implying you "Hadn't put the two together until now." and found out what the "Damned liberal." was about, but that didn't make a whole lot of sense given the context or what he wrote...
> 
> Nevermind.

----------


## torchbearer

> Reactions I've seen a lot of following the video (these are from people who otherwise wouldn't know Piers or Alex):
> 
> _"Holy $#@!. I felt sorry for Piers in that video
> 
> This Alex Jones guy looked like an $#@! with poor reasoning and even worse self control.
> 
> It was like watching a petulant 4 year old, in the body of a 40 year old man-child, debating someone by changing the subject, raising his voice, and resulting in name calling and petty imitations.
> 
> What a piece of $#@!."
> ...


I'm thinking it must be regional/cultural.
I've had a bunch of those type people view the video with the complete opposite reaction.
In Louisiana, every person who watched the video wanted to be the person yelling Piers down.
they laugh at him, not Jones. They thought he was very informed, one even called him intelligent.

This is the sportsman's paradise, and every house has a gun.

----------


## MelissaCato

2 more hours and Alex Jones Trended on Twitter for a full 24 hours !!! Has this ever happened before - a 24 hour trend ?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Honestly I can't think of a more damaging interview for the pro-gun side. 
> 
> It would have been better if the smartest, most persuasive, ANTI-gun spokesman was up there giving a great interview. At least then we would have some material to refute. This is just no-win for our side.


We lose our case the moment we concede that the issue is debatable. Trying to "refute" whatever material happens to be spouted by the gun-grabbers only serves to legitimize them.

It amounts to implicitly saying "If your material is correct, then it's OK to grab guns ... but I just don't think your material is correct ..." This goes too far. It is NOT OK to take our guns. Period.




> I think you're mistaken as to where we are exactly in this particular debate.  In my opinion, the cases have been made.  What left is there to say?  Little, if anything.  If they want to confiscate the guns of law abiding citizens... MOLON LABE.


I must spread some reputation around ...

----------


## presence

> 2 more hours and Alex Jones Trended on Twitter for a full 24 hours !!! Has this ever happened before - a 24 hour trend ?




http://twend.it/top

He'd need 7 days to get in the top ten.

----------


## specsaregood

> To those of us who live every day in high states of "piss off", trust me, we really do find the reactions funny.


A friend of mine today said,  _"Did I tell you that the police in my town have a tank now?  The town is 2miles long, wtf do they need a tank for."_
I said, _"For people like you."_

edit: then I gave him the youtube of AJ from last night muahahaha

----------


## Rudeman

Did anyone expect anything different? There was a reason why Piers wanted him on his show, he knew what he was doing and unfortunately Alex Jones gave him exactly what he wanted.

----------


## MelissaCato

> http://twend.it/top
> 
> He'd need 7 days to get in the top ten.


OK Thanks. We have alot of work to do. lol

----------


## juleswin

> Did anyone expect anything different? There was a reason why Piers wanted him on his show, he knew what he was doing and unfortunately Alex Jones gave him exactly what he wanted.


And wouldn't you know it, Piers wants another round of AJ. The ratings bump, the publicity and an easy way to look intelligent in front of millions of views. Lets see if AJ is stupid enough to keep falling for their traps

----------


## UWDude

> And wouldn't you know it, Piers wants another round of AJ. The ratings bump, the publicity and an easy way to look intelligent in front of millions of views. Lets see if AJ is stupid enough to keep falling for their traps


AJ will not go back on the show.  It's over.  Morgan has been destroyed.  Nobody is going to watch Piers Morgan to see what dull antics he has up his sleeve with his little accent.  They wanna see raging madman now.

----------


## JK/SEA

i don't know...on 2nd thought, maybe we should all turn in our guns and see what happens. We can always get them back right?

----------


## presence

*NY: Governor Cuomo To Announce Sweeping New Gun Control Laws 1/9/13 1PM*

----------


## SilentBull

Alex should have stuck to the fact that criminals would still get guns just like criminals got their hands on alcohol when it was illegal, and drugs today. I'm not sure Alex convinced anyone there. The viewers are too stupid. You really have to keep your arguments simple to understand.

----------


## UWDude

The CNN youtube version edited out the part where Jones challenges Piers Morgan on his phone tapping charges at about 4:40


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=ror9v2LwHoY

----------


## randpaul2016



----------


## UWDude

> The CNN youtube version edited out the part where Jones challenges Piers Morgan on his phone tapping charges at about 4:40
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=ror9v2LwHoY


Just thinking this is important.  If they cut it out, it scared them for some reason.  Someone should get this information to Jones if they can.

----------


## bolil

Seemed to me like Jones threw the fight.

----------


## nobody's_hero

It is somewhat nice to hear the other side of the argument. I was surprised to find Alex so heated within the first 2:30 minutes of the first video, but, yeah, it was nice to hear someone go on and say, "You will not take our guns." 

Because all I've heard for the past 3 weeks is how the gun-grabbers say they can and _will_ take the guns.

----------


## AuH20

Some sports columnist on Piers Morgan just made a joke about shooting Alex Jones in a boxing ring with an AR-15. The whole panel chuckled.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Some sports columnist on Piers Morgan just made a joke about shooting Alex Jones in a boxing ring with an AR-15. The whole panel chuckled.


What a funny joke!  Not.

----------


## James Madison

> Some sports columnist on Piers Morgan just made a joke about shooting Alex Jones in a boxing ring with an AR-15. The whole panel chuckled.


Boy, they really care about 'reducing gun violence'. What a bunch of authoritarians.

----------


## presence

> Thread:                              Alex Jones to Debate... 
> 
>          Alex Jones spammer. 
> 
> Feelgood 
> 
> -rep



I've brought more content to RPF this past week than you brought all of last year, you're currently out voted 16 +reps to 1 -rep on this thread alone, where we're rapidly approaching 20k views; 




> You go on ignore if it continues.


I should care why?

----------


## nobody's_hero

> I must spread some reputation around ...


I covered that for you. 

It is true that everything that can be said has been said. Sure, maybe Alex didn't say it with the tone we might have liked, and he did allow himself to be somewhat baited to go off topic to a hot topic (but really, if you believe that the Gulf of Tonkin incident was staged, then who knows? maybe 30 years from now we'll find out for certain that 9/11 was an inside job). 





> This is the sportsman's paradise, and every house has a gun.


IMO, folks who own guns but think that firearms are only for 'sport' are a bigger threat to gun rights than those who understand the original intent of the 2A. 

I actually had a good friend of mine who happens to hunt ducks who says to me one day, "You know, people really don't need those hi-capacity guns. You can get by with a good hunting rifle or a decent duck shotgun." I wish the drone issue had been a big deal back when he said it, because I'd have made some crack about him having a point as long as the military starts using ducks with cameras on their heads to spy on us from the skies.

He probably wouldn't have understood though. He's one of those types who thinks you have nothing to worry about as long as you aren't doing anything 'wrong'. Typical Bush-era republican.

----------


## KevinR

Hahaha that was hilarious! If he did that daily I might actually watch tv! Stop being haters.

----------


## torchbearer

> I covered that for you. 
> 
> It is true that everything that can be said has been said. Sure, maybe Alex didn't say it with the tone we might have liked, and he did allow himself to be somewhat baited to go off topic to a hot topic (but really, if you believe that the Gulf of Tonkin incident was staged, then who knows? maybe 30 years from now we'll find out for certain that 9/11 was an inside job). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, folks who own guns but think that firearms are only for 'sport' are a bigger threat to gun rights than those who understand the original intent of the 2A. 
> 
> ...


Its about protection against tyrants.
Its also about surviving in general. You can't always rely on others to get food to you.
we still use rifles to harvest food.

----------


## BenIsForRon

Jon Stewart just played the 1776 clip. He said we want to keep guns because of the rise of "an imaginary Hitler".

----------


## juleswin

> Jon Stewart just played the 1776 clip. He said we want to keep guns because of the rise of "an imaginary Hitler".


Before all this is said and done, he going to be the butt of so many jokes. Ooooh Alex, why must be insist of make a fool out of yourself?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Jon Stewart just played the 1776 clip. He said we want to keep guns because of the rise of "an imaginary Hitler".


geez...really?.....yeah maybe not in his or my lifetime...$#@! all you guys maybe 50-100 years from now. Hell, utopia is just around the corner.

----------


## BenIsForRon

I mean, $#@!, I think we're an oil crisis or terrorist attack from another Hitler. I hope I'm wrong but actions of my government over the past century haven't convinced me otherwise.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Jon Stewart just played the 1776 clip. He said we want to keep guns because of the rise of "an imaginary Hitler".


Yeah, 'coz that could never happen here. After all, we got Constitutional rights!

----------


## emazur

> Jon Stewart just played the 1776 clip. He said we want to keep guns because of the rise of "an imaginary Hitler".


You don't need to go full-on Hitler to need guns.  Just look at this country's history in the last 100 years.  Japanese-Americans were forcibly interned into camps for the crime of having Japanese blood, and age-eligible American males were forcibly drafted into an immoral and unjust Vietnam war.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> You don't need to go full-on Hitler to need guns.  Just look at this country's history in the last 100 years.  Japanese-Americans were forcibly interned into camps for the crime of having Japanese blood, and age-eligible American males were forcibly drafted into an immoral and unjust Vietnam war.


If only Americans knew their history, we wouldn't be in this mess.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> If only Americans knew their history, we wouldn't be in this mess.


Was watching Jeopardy last week. The clue in final Jeopardy was "The one amendment to the US constitution that includes the word 'sex.'" Obviously they were talking about women suffrage (19th Amendment). Two of the contestants were female and one was male. I knew the answer and so did the male contestant, but the two female contestants didn't. They don't even know what amendment gave them the right to vote, and those are the type of people that vote.

----------


## cheapseats

> Was watching Jeopardy last week. The clue in final Jeopardy was "The one amendment to the US constitution that includes the word 'sex.'" Obviously they were talking about women suffrage (19th Amendment). Two of the contestants were female and one was male. I knew the answer and so did the male contestant, *but the two female contestants didn't. They don't even know what amendment gave them the right to vote, and those are the type of people that vote.*



Y'all are the first to impugn Public Education.  Perhaps the women were too young or so Americanized, that they "simply" don't realize that the land of LIBERTY & JUSTICE FOR ALL was initially, by Law, atrociously discriminatory in favor of Landed White Gentry...MALE, needless to say.

Even so, never let go to waste an opportunity to bash over fifty percent of the population.

----------


## sevin

I finally got around to watching the Piers Morgan Alex Jones "debate." That was the most ridiculous display on national television in years. Alex Jones acted like a psychotic $#@!. I can't stand Piers Morgan, but there was no reason for Alex to act so insane and talk over Piers the entire time. 

This segment DID NOT help gun owners in any way whatsoever. If anything, it just reinforced liberals' beliefs that gun owners are crazy. It's times like this that I think Alex Jones is really working for the elites in order to make libertarians look crazy and stop their ideas from ever becoming mainstream.

----------


## S.Shorland

The interview was featured on BBC radio2 and they had their american correspondent/go to who praised Dershowitz and skipped over Jones' points.Of the 3 comments I heard,2 were pro Morgan and one pro jones.They asked for Americans living in England but I missed that segment if any rang in.

----------


## FindLiberty

> I finally got around to watching the Piers Morgan Alex Jones "debate."  ... It's times like this that I think Alex Jones is really working for the elites in order to make libertarians look crazy and stop their ideas from ever becoming mainstream.


Sad, but true.  I don't think AJ actually tries to work for the elites, it just turns out that way naturally (with all that crazy ranting / rudeness).

 Ben Swann's approach on the statistics was more intellectual, but not as exciting as the PM/AJ "debate".
http://www.infowars.com/ben-swann-de...-gun-argument/

----------


## presence

> Alex Jones acted like a psychotic $#@!.





_keyword: 300.2006_._BluRay_.720p.x264.YIFY

----------


## Republicanguy

> Infowars and Prison Planet are credible sources. About as credible as FOX or CNN, and in my opinion more so.
> 
> Alex was supposed to be on for a 3rd segment but as we all know that didn't happen...why?


No they aren't, Jones is the same guy who back in Feburary 2007 had an ad on his site - Infowars claiming the Astronauts never went to the Moon, the bloke is "*bat $#@! crazy*".

----------


## Republicanguy

> As to a ban on semi's, no one says it better than Dr. Susan Gratia.  This is an oldy but goodie!


Nice person, shame that happened.

----------


## presence

Alex Jones spanks Piers Morgan on primetime CNN




> CNN made the mistake of inviting InfoWars.com radio talk show host and budding video news broadcaster Alex Jones to the Piers Morgan show Monday evening. It was the night in which a big-time national news outlet was set to  call out one of America's number one gun advocates on prime time  television and make him wish he'd never agreed to come on the show, in  the wake of another national shooting tragedy. Despite “The View” learning the hard way a couple years earlier,  Piers Morgan and CNN thought they would be able to handle the likes of  Alex Jones much easier than the girls. Boy, were they ever wrong.
>  
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones vs Piers Morgan On Gun Control - CNN 1/7/2013 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I finally got around to watching the Piers Morgan Alex Jones "debate." That was the most ridiculous display on national television in years. Alex Jones acted like a psychotic $#@!. I can't stand Piers Morgan, but there was no reason for Alex to act so insane and talk over Piers the entire time. 
> 
> This segment DID NOT help gun owners in any way whatsoever. If anything, it just reinforced liberals' beliefs that gun owners are crazy. It's times like this that I think Alex Jones is really working for the elites in order to make libertarians look crazy and stop their ideas from ever becoming mainstream.


Meh, the AWB is going to happen no matter what. Jones couldn't change it either way. All these people claiming they will resist won't do a $#@!ing thing. Same as 1994. A lot of internet tough talk is all. Stay tuned; I believe the acrobats are next.

----------


## ninepointfive

> Meh, the AWB is going to happen no matter what. Jones couldn't change it either way. All these people claiming they will resist won't do a $#@!ing thing. Same as 1994. A lot of internet tough talk is all. Stay tuned; I believe the acrobats are next.


1. This is more substantial and significant than 1994

and

2. Speak for yourself


Why are you being negative all over and causing problems? do something positive for Liberty - that is, if that's your goal. Maybe it's not.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> 1. This is more substantial and significant than 1994
> and
> 
> 2. Speak for yourself
> 
> Why are you being negative all over and causing problems? do something positive for Liberty - that is, if that's your goal. Maybe it's not.


1. No doubt it is. And the next one will be even more encompassing.
2. No one resisted in '94.. why should I believe times have changed? Point taken, I'll try to keep my pessimism to myself. I doubt it is all over and/or causing problems but I understand that some peoples' feelings are that change will come before a petrodollar crash and martial law. My feeling is that the ship set sail many decades ago. To each his own. Please, don't let my negativity discourage any grassroots initiatives from taking place.

----------


## phill4paul

> 1. No doubt it is. And the next one will be even more encompassing.
> 2. No one resisted in '94.. why should I believe times have changed? Point taken, I'll try to keep my pessimism to myself. I doubt it is all over and/or causing problems but I understand that some peoples' feelings are that change will come before a petrodollar crash and martial law. My feeling is that the ship set sail many decades ago. To each his own. Please, don't let my negativity discourage any grassroots initiatives from taking place.


  Well, to be fair, in 1994 I was working for an ex-Delta. In the shop and in the house that I bunked in I was never more than 20ft. away from an semi or automatic firearm. So back then it really didn't seem to be that much of an impact for me.

----------


## JK/SEA

> No they aren't, Jones is the same guy who back in Feburary 2007 had an ad on his site - Infowars claiming the Astronauts never went to the Moon, the bloke is "*bat $#@! crazy*".


haha...wow...all the way from the UK to post a rebuttal to my post. I'm honored.

Your 'buddy' Piers Morgan is a gutless scum. AJ is an American Patriot. Does he use sensationalist story's to get attention to his web site?....yep...can you name any media outlets that don't?

----------


## Philhelm

The 1994 assault weapon ban didn't really do much and wasn't the line in the sand worth dying for.

----------


## presence



----------


## ninepointfive

> 


dude - I'm at work and almost laughed loud enough for people to hear down the hallway!

----------


## JK/SEA

did you see the part where Piers stuck a knife in AJ's gut?

----------


## Lucille

> And wouldn't you know it, Piers wants another round of AJ. The ratings bump, the publicity and an easy way to look intelligent in front of millions of views. Lets see if AJ is stupid enough to keep falling for their traps





> AJ will not go back on the show.  It's over.  Morgan has been destroyed.  Nobody is going to watch Piers Morgan to see what dull antics he has up his sleeve with his little accent.  They wanna see raging madman now.


Alex Jones Challenges Piers Morgan to Moderated Debate
http://www.infowars.com/alex-jones-c...erated-debate/




> Fresh off an explosive CNN confrontation between the two that has generated viral media attention, Alex Jones has challenged Piers Morgan to a another debate on gun control that would be overseen by an independent moderator.
> 
> The debate would take place either on Jones nationally syndicated radio show, on Morgans CNN slot, or at a neutral venue and would follow classic debate-style rules with an equal amount of time for each speaker.
> 
> Jones responded to a segment on Piers Morgan Tonight last night where Morgan and his guests made jokes about shooting Jones with a semi-automatic rifle by assuring the CNN host that no weapons would be present at the moderated debate.
> 
> Please dont shoot me during the debate, said Jones.
> 
> Jones emphasized that the second installment of the showdown would be a real debate format, where Morgan could ask his questions and Jones could do likewise.
> ...

----------


## presence

> did you see the part where Piers stuck a knife in AJ's gut?


tube or didn't happen

----------


## sailingaway

Celente tweeted AJ props for the interview:

https://twitter.com/geraldcelente/st...12+45+20130108

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

Ben Swann for Moderator!

----------


## loveableteddybear

I actually think Alex Jones looked better. Piers just used "there's less gun violence in uk" and ignored that there are more violent crimes. Get real.

----------


## presence

> *Alex Jones:*
> Will you turn in your semi autos?
> 
> *Ron Paul:*
> 
> I might not even have any to turn in, but 
> I don't think the American people will
> 
> *A line in the sand will be drawn*
> ...


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ron+alex+jones

----------


## presence

> Celente tweeted AJ props for the interview:
> 
> https://twitter.com/geraldcelente/st...12+45+20130108






Gerald Celente talks with Tommy Schnurmacher  8 Jan 2013

also:

Piers Morgan destroyed by former Marine in gun control debate

----------


## opal

fastest growing thread in a long time!  *Second's Ben Swann for Moderator*

----------


## presence

So can anyone help with this from the op:




> TSA Incident as reported by Infowars; apparently there is video...but its payperview?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXnAfcYy0eI


do we have footage of the shoe incident?

----------


## presence

> Piers Morgans instantly infamous interview with Alex Jones on gun control has started a feud thats getting weirder by the day.


6 hours ago
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Electio...-control-video

----------


## presence

I'm having too much fun with this op




> _When CNN wants to know about the Top Trends, we ask Gerald Celente._ *— CNN Headline News*


 http://www.trendsresearch.com/index.php



> *Gerald Celente*     ‏@*geraldcelente*     Bravo #*AlexJones*: Punching out CNN Presstitute Piers Morgan. Check it out!

----------


## JK/SEA

//

----------


## JK/SEA

> 6 hours ago
> http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Electio...-control-video


that article was just...ok....until that last paragraph.

----------


## A. Havnes

Alex Jones flew off the handle way too soon in this interview.  He should have kept his cool until Morgan showed how idiotic he is.

----------


## purplechoe

check out the version which was posted by CNN on Youtube. Go to the 4:30 mark, they cut off the part where Alex tells the audience that Piers had to flee England because of the hacking and fabricated stories scandal. I wonder why they did that... Not really, I know why...




What I find interesting is that most of the Jones haters in this thread were the same geniuses who used to tell us that Glenn Beck is on our side...

----------


## purplechoe

> +1
> 
> Agree totally. I cant decide how i feel about AJ but despite the fact i wont go out of my way to listen to him, i view him as an ally. His methods for getting the message out dont really appeal to me, but thats besides the point..

----------


## phill4paul

> What I find interesting is that most of the Jones haters in this thread were the same geniuses who used to tell us that Glenn Beck is on our side...

----------


## Lucille

I don't think I've ever seen Mercer use an obscenity before.  I like her defense of Jones.

http://barelyablog.com/the-evil-emis...at-is-britain/




> The Fabian $#@!-up that is Britain has exported its evil emissaries to the US. These are self-appointed elitesfor Piers Morgan and Martin Bashir are not what Thomas Jefferson considered the natural aristocracy, but what he called an artificial aristocracy without either virtue or talents.
> [...]
> As a rationalist, I am not a conspiracy theorist. But some disagreement (among patriots) does nothing to undermine my assessment of Alex Jones. Here is what this great American patriot told the insufferably pompous Piers (the performance art that is Jones is worth watching):
> [...]
> UPDATE: On Facebook readers denigrate Alex Jones. My reply:
> 
> Most of the ostensibly conservative gun-rights advocates in American media support onerous regulation. Alex Jones is an oddball, but hes more libertarian (a free man) than any welfare-warfare Republican you Brits watch and admire from afar in Americas mainstream media. And The Jones persona is as American as apple pie. Piers is not fit to sit in his presence. Jones is what I love about America. Rant? This was performance art. Piers was like a dead fish flailing before this wonderful fanatic for  freedom.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

You know, the more I see this encounter, and hear about it, and think about it, the more I like it.  When I first saw it, I enjoyed it, but I did think that I didn't exactly like how Alex came off looking like a crazy person.  Now, I am feeling like this Mercer person and the guy that AF posted who wrote the article about it being the "Best Night of Television, Ever."  This episode was a great moment in libertarian history.  Way to go, Alex, to shove it in their face!  We will not back down!  We will not take your tyranny!  And we will not necessarily be polite about it!

----------


## dannno

> check out the version which was posted by CNN on Youtube. Go to the 4:30 mark, they cut off the part where Alex tells the audience that Piers had to flee England because of the hacking and *fabricated stories scandal*. I wonder why they did that... Not really, I know why...


Because that was the part of his resume they liked the most and the primary reason why CNN hired him?

----------


## dannno

> I'm not the biggest AJ fan. His performance last night gave me massive douche chills, but I really do love this song (and dubstep)


That was amazing!!

----------


## presence

Anybody have a transcript yet?

----------


## satchelmcqueen

ya think theyll go get this guy for terrorist threats?? nah


> Not cool. Not cool.

----------


## Lucille

> Anybody have a transcript yet?


http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIP...07/pmt.01.html

via http://barelyablog.com/the-evil-emis...at-is-britain/

----------


## presence

Thanks Lucille!


work in progress... don't mind the dust





> *
> PIERS MORGAN TONIGHT*
> Guns in America
>      Aired January 7, 2013 - 21:00   ET
> 
>      THIS IS A RUSH TRANSCRIPT. THIS COPY MAY NOT BE IN ITS FINAL FORM AND MAY BE UPDATED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## presence

2ND HALF:





> (COMMERCIAL BREAK)
> 
> 
> 
> MORGAN:  Back now with Alex Jones, a man who says I should be deported for my stand on guns.  
> 
> Sir  Alex, here's how this is going to work.  And it's entirely down to  you.   I'm going to ask you some questions.  In the spirit of a proper   debate, you've had a lot to say so far on the show, a lot of it aimed at   me which his fine.  But I want you to try and answer the questions.   This is a proper debate.  OK?  I'm not trying to trip you up.  JONES:    No, it's not a debate.  You're running the show.  
> 
> MORGAN:  OK.  OK.  
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I don't think I've ever seen Mercer use an obscenity before.  I like her defense of Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Fabian $#@!-up that is Britain has exported its evil emissaries to the US. These are self-appointed elites–for Piers Morgan and Martin Bashir are not what Thomas Jefferson considered the natural aristocracy, but what he called “an artificial aristocracy… without either virtue or talents.”*


Oh, that is priceless and should be shouted from the rooftops.

I've about had enough as well, of these British _soi-disant_ "intellectuals" and "aristocrats" tut-tutting while looking down their nose at us.

$#@! 'em.

----------


## presence

I just noticed:  RASH TAG




> JONES:   The government -- Hitler fired bombs and turned rash tag,   Piers.  To  bring in martial law in Germany, April 27th, 1933.   Governments have  staged terror attacks throughout history or allowed   terrorists to attack  as a pretext to invade and enslave a population.




LMAO



The *Reichstag Fire*

@ 13:45
try:



"Hitler fired bombed his own Reichstag,   Piers."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reichstag_fire




> Historians disagree as to whether Van der Lubbe acted alone or whether  the arson was planned and ordered by the Nazis, then dominant in the  government themselves, as a false flag operation. The responsibility for the Reichstag fire remains an ongoing topic of debate and research.

----------


## Tpoints



----------


## TER

> 


LOLOLOLOLOLO!!!!!!

----------


## Danke

> LOLOLOLOLOLO!!!!!!


Really?  ok.  Time for some dumb theosophical readings.

----------


## fr33

> Really?  ok.  Time for some dumb theosophical readings.


It was hilarious. Alex could literally get on the air tomorrow and read that transcript word for word and his listeners would not be phased. The animation maker nailed it.

----------


## bolil

Meh, drunken animosity removed.  Have a nice day.

----------


## Danke

> It was hilarious. Alex could literally get on the air tomorrow and read that transcript word for word and his listeners would not be phased. The animation maker nailed it.


Yes let's lump his listeners together as a collective.  

I did find it funny, but inaccurate.

Why didn't you post that stupid video of that guy speaking about the Jews?  Now that is funny.

----------


## fr33

> Why didn't you post that stupid video of that guy speaking about the Jews?  Now that is funny.


Because this is the full circle assimilation. Question or oppose Rand Paul and Alex Jones, and be called an anti-semite. I can't help it that Rand is lying and Alex doesn't ever want to talk about one of the most powerful lobbyist organizations.

----------


## Danke

> Because this is the full circle assimilation. Question or oppose Rand Paul and Alex Jones, and be called an anti-semite. I can't help it that Rand is lying and Alex doesn't ever want to talk about one of the most powerful lobbyist organizations.


But he does, you haven't been paying attention.  But go ahead and keep bashing him, I need more good laughs.

----------


## fr33

> But he does, you haven't been paying attention.  But go ahead and keep bashing him, I need more good laughs.


I've paid attention plenty. Alex's only criticism of AIPAC is that they support gun control. 

Alex Jones is a fraud. He makes sure to make the rest of us look stupid and crazy and he refuses to talk about the real issues. Instead he talks about luciferian eugenicists. He's as retarded as David Icke. More damage than good.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> It was hilarious. Alex could literally get on the air tomorrow and read that transcript word for word and his listeners would not be phased. The animation maker nailed it.


I didn't think it was funny. I thought this one was great though:

----------


## fr33

> I didn't think it was funny. I thought this one was great though:


It's pretty good but I think this a better satire of AJ:

----------


## Tpoints

> But he does, you haven't been paying attention.  But go ahead and keep bashing him, I need more good laughs.


when he makes a documentary DVD titled "exposing the dangerous lobby", I'll see it.

----------


## Tpoints

> It's pretty good but I think this a better satire of AJ:

----------


## Danke

> when he makes a documentary DVD titled "exposing the dangerous lobby", I'll see it.


Hmm, I listen to him regularly, but I don't see him not talking about lobbyists, etc.  If one is a casual listener, I can see the impression that has been perpetuated by some on this forum.  But It seems they take highlights to make a point that I don't think is fair to his message.  Yes, he does say some stupid $#@!, but so do I.  He is very emotional, and to take what he says out of context is easy to do.  He not infallible, but he is 100% better than what we get from the MSM.   I'll continue to listen to his message, and if you don't I really don't care.

----------

